# Sequenz & Diskussion Hinterrad versetzen ohne Hüftimpuls



## Marc B (25. April 2014)

Hi again,

das Thema hatten wir schon in anderen Threads angesprochen, es geht um die Variante der HR Versetzens *ohne* den aktiven Hüftimpuls - denn mit diesem wurde es lange gelehrt wurde und wird es immer noch (so habe ich es auch gelernt). In der letzten BIKE und in der World Of MTB ist das Hinterrad Versetzen auch ein Thema: In der BIKE zeigt Stefan Herrmann die Variante mit *Hüftimpuls* und in der WOMB wird es "*Gewichtsverlagerung der Hüfte*" genannt (DIMB-Crew mit Florian Weishäupl und Patrick Wiedemann). Eisbein schrieb hier letztens "_Hüftimpuls ist einfach nicht der richtige weg zum Hinterradversetzen_".

Hier stelle ich eine Variante in einer Trockenübung zur Diskussion, die für mich auch sehr *neu* ist und die ich gerade angefangen habe zu üben (sieht dementsprechend auch noch nicht super locker aus) - ohne aktiven Hüftimpuls schwenkt das HR rum. Die Sache macht Sinn, da man nicht nach außen wegkippt, was bei der Hüftimpuls-Variante passieren kann. Mich interessiert Eure Meinung dazu und *wie Ihr das so macht* 

Kurze Worte zu der Sequenz (Straße ist steiler als es aussieht auf den Fotos): In einem Hang mit gutem Gefälle lässt sich die Bewegung optimal trainieren. In der Grundposition anfahren und das Bike dann in eine *deutliche Schräglage zur kurveninneren Seite neigen *und das Vorderrad leicht einlenken. Man geht dabei in eine tiefe Position (Spannung aufbauen) und nutzt die Blickführung in Richtung Kurvenausgang. Nun streckt man sich in einer dynamischen Bewegung, parallel dazu nutzt man sehr *gefühlvoll die Vorderradbremse*. Ohne eine aktiven Hüftmpuls nach außen schwenkt das Heck nun herum. Wenn das Hinterrad aufkommt, federt man den Aufprall geschmeidig ab, löst die Bremse und bereitet sich auf das nächste Manöver vor (Grundposition einehmen).































Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Toolkid (25. April 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/06/07/fahrtechnik-spitzkehren-fahren-mit-harald-philipp/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (25. April 2014)

Toolkid schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/06/07/fahrtechnik-spitzkehren-fahren-mit-harald-philipp/



Der Artikel von Harald ist aus 2011 ist veraltet, ich war letztens mit ihm Biken und er würde das so wie in dem Text nie sagen. Leider macht er kein neues Video, da er andere Prioritäten hat. In dem alten Text steht es ja wieder mit Hüftimpuls nach außen: "_Das seitwärts Versetzen ist supereinfach, wenn du das richtige Timing erwischst. Das richtige Timing zu erwischen ist allerdings nicht so einfach…. Genau in dem Moment, wo das Hinterrad abhebt, *lehnst *du deine *Hüfte *dynamisch *in Versetzrichtung*._"

Die Technik mit der starken Schräglage vorher, wie ich sie aktuell übe (siehe Sequenz) kommt *ohne den Hüftimpuls* nach außen aus und wurde mir so von Harald erklärt.

Bin weiter auf Eure Meinungen gespannt 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## JoeArschtreter (26. April 2014)

Mach ich eigentlich genau anders rum, ich kipp also das Bike in die Richtung in die ich das HR versetzen will und wenns beim Bremsen hochkommt schwingt es von selber in diese Richtung...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (26. April 2014)

Wichtig ist, dass man mit dem vorderen Fuß auf dem Pedal in Rotationsrichtung abrollt.
Rest dann so wie von JoeArschtreter erklärt.


----------



## scratch_a (26. April 2014)

Geht das


JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Mach ich eigentlich genau anders rum, ich kipp also das Bike in die Richtung in die ich das HR versetzen will und wenns beim Bremsen hochkommt schwingt es von selber in diese Richtung...



D.h. in einer Spitzkurve kippst du dein Bike dann in Richtung Abhang, also aus der Kurve raus?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. April 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass man mit dem vorderen Fuß auf dem Pedal in Rotationsrichtung abrollt.


Ich stecke ja noch in den Anfängen und habe u.a. das Problem, dass meine Pedalstellungen ungut enden, z.B. mit einem Fuß beim Aufsetzen ganz unten. Da ist schlecht weiterfahren. Das kann man verhindern, indem man auch die Hinterradbremse blockiert. Aber ist das sinnvoll oder ist es besser, sich auf die richtige (welche ist optimal?) Pedalstellung während des Umsetzens zu konzentrieren?


----------



## sp00n82 (26. April 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich stecke ja noch in den Anfängen und habe u.a. das Problem, dass meine Pedalstellungen ungut enden, z.B. mit einem Fuß beim Aufsetzen ganz unten. Da ist schlecht weiterfahren. Das kann man verhindern, indem man auch die Hinterradbremse blockiert. Aber ist das sinnvoll oder ist es besser, sich auf die richtige (welche ist optimal?) Pedalstellung während des Umsetzens zu konzentrieren?


Bin da auch noch mitten im Trainieren, und bei mir ist das ähnlich, ohne Ziehen der Hinterradbremse lande ich mit den Pedalen sonstwo, wenn ich das per "dynamischem Hüftimpuls" versuche. Geht sowieso nicht richtig bei mir bisher, ich werd stattdessen mal das Schrägstellen ausprobieren, vielleicht krieg ich das einfacher in meinen Kopf rein.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (26. April 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Geht das
> 
> 
> D.h. in einer Spitzkurve kippst du dein Bike dann in Richtung Abhang, also aus der Kurve raus?


Ja. Ab dem Punkt, wenn man über den Scheitelpunkt hinweg ist.
Ist bei einer Spitzkurve halt ein recht knappes Zeitfenster wegen dem sehr kleinen Kurvenradius. Und dann kommt auch kurz danach das "sanfte" Absetzen des Hinterrades. In weiten Kurven nennt man das Countersteering. Hier sind zwar die Kräfte und das Timing anders, aber vom Prinzip her ist es das gleiche.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (26. April 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich stecke ja noch in den Anfängen und habe u.a. das Problem, dass meine Pedalstellungen ungut enden, z.B. mit einem Fuß beim Aufsetzen ganz unten. Da ist schlecht weiterfahren. Das kann man verhindern, indem man auch die Hinterradbremse blockiert. Aber ist das sinnvoll oder ist es besser, sich auf die richtige (welche ist optimal?) Pedalstellung während des Umsetzens zu konzentrieren?


Das wird dir Marc hier sicherlich sehr gut erklären können. Er macht es ja auch schon super vor!
Hinterradbremse kann man teilweise nutzen, sollte man sich aber eigtl. nicht antrainieren. Denn dann setzt das HR evtl. bei blockiertem Rad auf, wobei man nach dem Versetzer doch eigtl. locker weiterfahren möchte.
Mach es so wie Marc hier und fange den gesamten Impuls mit einem tiefen Liegestütz über dem Lenker in der Endphase ab. Dann ist die Kurbel lastfrei und es kippt kein Pedal nach unten ab.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (26. April 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> D.h. in einer Spitzkurve kippst du dein Bike dann in Richtung Abhang, also aus der Kurve raus?



Nein ich versetz das Hinterrad normalerweise schon immer mit Hüfteinsatz weiß auch nicht ganz wieso man es unbedingt anders machen will. Biken ist doch wie tanzen also immer aus der Hüfte kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (26. April 2014)

Interessante Diskussion  Meine Pedalstellung lasse im Schokoladenfuß-Modus. Hier bei meinen ersten Trockenübungen auf der Straße bin ich vom Ende der Aktion direkt wieder links hoch zum Startpunkt für den nächsten Foto-Versuch pedaliert, deshalb das suboptimale Bild am Ende. Liegestütz-mäßig war das nicht, da ich die Last auf den Beinen habe.



> D.h. in einer Spitzkurve kippst du dein Bike dann in Richtung Abhang, also aus der Kurve raus?



Genau das war der Punkt, der für Harald ein No-Go ist und deshalb...



JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Nein ich versetz das Hinterrad normalerweise schon immer mit Hüfteinsatz weiß auch nicht ganz wieso man es unbedingt anders machen will. Biken ist doch wie tanzen also immer aus der Hüfte kommen!



...betont er auch, dass er keinen Impuls zur Versetzrichtung nach außen bringt. Weil es so jedoch immer noch viel beschrieben wird (aktuelle BIKE etc.), finde ich es ja so interessant hier einen Austausch zu starten. Ich habe es selber mit dem Hüftimpuls gelernt (wie beim Video mit Daniel Schäfer) und freue mich nun über den neuen Input.

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## haekel72 (27. April 2014)

@Marc B 
Hi, ich habe schon viel von Deinen Technik-Tips gelernt, versucht und umgesetzt. Ich bin seit fast zwei Jahren am  Üben zwecks versetzen mit Hüftimpuls. Mal gehts aber sehr oft nicht. Vor allem auf meiner Nicht- Schokoladenseite! Seit Gestern übe ich das "Neue" das Du hier Schön in Bilder gepackt hast. Geht auch so einigermaßen. Nur habe ich das Gefühl beim Stecken des Körpers das ich Druck aufs Vr bekomme und das Rad dazu neigt auszubrechen - und das wäre dann der Sturz. An meiner "schlechten" Seite geht das noch gar nicht. Vielleicht mache ich etwas Falsch^^

Tips werden immer gerne genommen!


----------



## Romarius (28. April 2014)

eins ist sicher, der Helm sitzt.


----------



## gerdi1 (28. April 2014)

Also ich bin momentan dabei, ohne Hüftimpuls zu üben.
Mir wurde es so erklärt: Einlenken, und wenn das Hinterrad hoch kommt, sollte schon der Körper in Richtung kurvenäussere Seite gehen, also in der Linkskehre nach Rechts. Dann kommt das Hinterrad allein hinterher.
Soweit die Theorie


----------



## Marc B (28. April 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> @Marc B
> Nur habe ich das Gefühl beim Stecken des Körpers das ich Druck aufs Vr bekomme und das Rad dazu neigt auszubrechen - und das wäre dann der Sturz. An meiner "schlechten" Seite geht das noch gar nicht. Vielleicht mache ich etwas Falsch^^ Tips werden immer gerne genommen!



Danke für Dein Feedback! Hm, eigentlich bricht das Rad eher aus, wenn Du zu wenig Druck auf das VR bekommst. Wo hast Du die Technik bsiher geübt? Anfangs ist es sicher ratsam erstmal auf festem Boden zu üben im Wald oder wie bei mir auf einer steilen Straße. Wenn man sich dann sicherer fühlt, kann man die Bewegung auf eine Spitzkehre anwenden, die man sonst immer gut und gerne gefahren ist. Wichtig ist immer das Step-by-Step-Prinzip 

Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Üben!
Marc


----------



## vitaminc (28. April 2014)

Thema gab es ja schon öfters, trotzdem immer wieder interessant.

Mir hat der Tipp geholfen, als jemand schrieb, einfach auf das äußere Lenkerende zu drücken.
Das funktioniert tatsächlich, trotzdem versetze ich meistens mit der Hüfte. Bei mir kommt es einfach auf die Situation und Kehre an, wie ich das HR versetze. Meistens auch eher statisch als dynamisch. Vorderbremse und dynamisch kann böse Folgen haben, da fehlt mir hin & wieder noch die Präzision, vielleicht würde es mir helfen den Stoppie richtig beherrschen zu können.

Das A und O ist aber meines Erachtens der Trackstand, die Balance.

Pedalfußstellung tausche ich niemals, anfangs konnte ich deswegen das HR nur in die Links Kurve, die Rechtskurve war ein Graus, inzwischen kann ich sogar die Rechtskurve besser als die Linkskurve, echt verrückt 

Wichtig ist auch die Linie und das Anfahren. Innen ist meist steiler, das kostet etwas Überwindung, wenn die Kehre aber richtig spitz ist, dann geht es einfach nicht anders als Innen einzulenken. Kurzer Radstand mag helfen..
Wer die Vorderbremse benutzt, der brauch natürlich ausreichend Grip, d.h. die Arme keilförmig mit Druck aufs Vorderrad bringen, das bringt enorm was, aber aufpassen das man nicht über den Lenker geht, deswegen muss man seine Vorderradbremse einfach perfekt beherrschen/dosieren können.

Ach, wenn ich so überlege, ich muss unbedingt mal wieder auf'n Weinberg, da hat einer in sein Feld an die 30 Spitzkehren (extrem spitz, und steil) reingebaut. Gut zum üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (29. April 2014)

Die Nosewheelie-Variante finde ich auch spannend, hier gut zu sehen:






Da muss man step by step herangehen - Challenge accepted


----------



## haekel72 (29. April 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die Nosewheelie-Variante finde ich auch spannend, hier gut zu sehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja so stelle ich mir das in etwa vor!^^


----------



## Eisbein (29. April 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Ja so stelle ich mir das in etwa vor!^^


ich nicht!

Er hat ja nur die halbe kehre versetzt...


----------



## haekel72 (29. April 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich nicht!
> 
> Er hat ja nur die halbe kehre versetzt...


----------



## Toolkid (29. April 2014)

Hat gereicht um rumzukommen.


----------



## Eisbein (29. April 2014)

dann hätt man nicht versetzen brauchen. Aber ich finde auch, der herr auf dem video hat das mit der richtigen arm und helmstellung noch nicht ganz raus.


----------



## Toolkid (29. April 2014)

Hey, der fährt ein LV, das muss so um die Kurve bewegt werden. 



Spoiler



Für's Protokoll: Ich bin auch LV-Fahrer und darf das sagen.


----------



## thomas.h (29. April 2014)

Mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie ein steifer 70-100kg Körper von einem leichten Rad bei (höchstens) schottrigem Untergrund herumgezogen werden soll. Ob Impuls aus Hüfte, Knie, Becken, Nabel oder wo auch immer: ohne den Körper aktiv zu bewegen wird in erster Linie genau gar nichts passieren. Das ist mit einem 200kg Straßenmotorrad auf Asphalt sicher was anderes als mit einem Mtb auf einer rutschigen Spitzkehre. Daher halte ich das Einlenken eher für mittel-relevant, was das Versetzen angeht - im Normalfall greift es ja sowieso nicht sonderlich. Auf Asphalt ist die Schräglage des Bikes üblich, aber das hat primär damit zu tun, dass dann das HR in die Höhe geht: Würde ich das Bike auf die andere Seite lehnen, würd ich den HR ja nicht vom Boden wegbekommen.
Den Impuls auf die Hüfte zu begrenzen, ist sicherlich auch vereinfacht ausgedrückt. Die Hüfte hat sicherlich eine Kernaufgabe, aber genauso wie das Knie eher für die Sprungbewegung nach oben. Eine seitliche Bewegung, wie "Hüftimpuls" vorgibt, habe ich noch nie wirklich beobachten können.
Die Grundidee ist ja die: Über einen Drehpunkt vorne möchte ich das ganze Rad schwenken. Das ist - wie bei einem Gymnastikball - ein simpler eingedrehter Sprung nach schräg vorne, ohne Hüft, Knie oder Magenimpuls. Das funktioniert bei statischen, bei dynamisch flüssigen und bei dynamisch-statischen Versetzern (auch ohne VR-Grip).


----------



## Deleted 244202 (29. April 2014)

Mal ohne Spaß und ehrlich gemeint:
Wenn generell nun bei dieser Kurventechnik von "Hinterradversetzen ohne Hüftimpuls" gesprochen wird sollten sich die hier anwesenden "Experten" erstmal Gedanken darüber machen, was genau den Hüftimpuls definiert.
Wenn das nicht vorab geklärt ist braucht man garnicht erst weiter diskutieren...


----------



## Marc B (29. April 2014)

Interessanter Beitrag  Warum die Diskussion jetzt so spannend ist, ist ja die Tatsache das über viele Jahre mit dem "seitlichen Hüftimpuls" gelehrt wurde und auch immer noch wird (siehe erste Postings). Das war die gängige Lehrmeinung und für eine andere Technik gibt es kaum oder keine Artikel / Videos. Ich bin da sehr auf Austausch aus mit anderen Biker/innen, die sich intensiv damit beschäftigen und ich interessieren Eure Meinungen 



thomas.h schrieb:


> Eine seitliche Bewegung, wie "Hüftimpuls" vorgibt, habe ich noch nie wirklich beobachten können.



Ein klassisches Beispiel (so haben wir das auch immer gelernt):





Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (29. April 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> "seitlichen Hüftimpuls"


Und der wäre eben genau was?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. April 2014)

thomas.h schrieb:


> ....
> Die Grundidee ist ja die: Über einen Drehpunkt vorne möchte ich das ganze Rad schwenken. Das ist - wie bei einem Gymnastikball - ein simpler eingedrehter Sprung nach schräg vorne, ohne Hüft, Knie oder Magenimpuls. Das funktioniert bei statischen, bei dynamisch flüssigen und bei dynamisch-statischen Versetzern (auch ohne VR-Grip).


 
genau so!
( mit dem tollen Hüftimpuls schießt man sich nur erfolgreich aus der Kurve, denn: wer soll die so beschleunigte Masse bremsen?
allerdings: wenn die Bikepäpste et all das vorbeten glauben viele es glauben zu müssen)


----------



## Marc B (29. April 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Und der wäre eben genau was?



Das wird ja in gängigen Anleitungen häufig beschrieben, aber hier gerne noch mal mit den Worten von Harald aus seinem alten Artikel (2011)  Zitat: "_Genau in dem Moment, wo das Hinterrad abhebt, *lehnst *du deine *Hüfte *dynamisch *in Versetzrichtung*." _- sprich nach außen_._



> mit dem tollen Hüftimpuls schießt man sich nur erfolgreich aus der Kurve, denn: wer soll die so beschleunigte Masse bremsen?



Genau das ist die Gefahr bzw. das Problem, wenn man beim Lehren sich auf den bisher weit verbreiteten "Hüftimpuls" beschränkt. Daher finde ich die alternativen Techniken so interessant und zu wenig diskutiert.

Ride on,
Marc

P.S.: @Eisbein Nach Deiner Ankündigung in einem anderen Thread, bin ich immer noch gespannt auf Deine Anleitung dazu. Input und weitere Meinungen bereichern den Thread besonders


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. April 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> ... erstmal Gedanken darüber machen, was genau den Hüftimpuls definiert.


Darauf warte ich schon die ganze Zeit. Man kann einen Impuls geben (Lineare Bewegung) oder einen Drehimpuls geben (Drehung in der Hüfte). Im folgenden Video kann man Drehungen in der Hüfte ganz gut sehen.




Die Hüftdrehung, die mit einer Gegendrehung beginnen muss, während beide Räder noch auf dem Boden sind, ist die einzige Möglichkeit, im Stand das Hinterrad zu versetzen. Insofern sind die Diskussionen, was denn im Moment das richtige Hinterradversetzen ist, unsinnig. Es hängt einfach von der Fahrsituation ab.

Ich habe einmal eine Skizze angefertigt, auf der man sehen kann, welche Möglichkeiten es gibt, ein Drehmoment zu erzeugen. Ohne Drehmoment geht nichts. Das können wir gern diskutieren.





Im Bild links ist der normale Fahrzustand mit Schwerpunkt und Aufstandspunkt des Vorderrades dargestellt. Benötigt wird eine Kraft, die den Schwerpunkt am Aufstandspunkt seitlich vorbei führt. 
Im ersten Fall geschieht dies durch Einschlagen des Vorderrades. Dadurch wandert der Aufstandspunkt nach außen und der Linearimpuls führt den den Schwerpunkt in einem Abstand vorbei. Das ist ein Drehmoment. Wenn das Rad dabei in die Innenkurve geneigt ist, steigt das Hinterrad nach oben, weil die Drehachse des Rahmens nun geneigt ist. Das geht auch mit dem Motorrad. Dafür ist es auch die einzige Möglichkeit, weil die Masse des Motorbikes so viel größer ist, als die des Fahrers.

Die beiden rechts gezeigten Möglichkeiten stellen einen Linearimpuls durch eine Hüft (besser: Körperbewegung) dar. Diese Art kommt für Endo/Stoppie-artige Versetzer in Frage. Die Körperbewegung wird eingeleitet, wenn beide Räder noch am Boden sind. Das Weiterfahren des Vorderrades verstärkt die Drehung, weil die Linearbewegung des Körpers auf einen größer werdenden  Hebelarm wirkt. Das Bike kommt schneller herum.
Das letzte Beispiel rechts zeigt die Hüftdrehung. Sie sollte selbsterklärend sein. Das Einschlagen des Vorderrades verstärkt den Effekt noch. Alles klar???


----------



## Deleted 244202 (29. April 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Die beiden rechts gezeigten Möglichkeiten stellen einen Linearimpuls durch eine Hüft (besser: Körperbewegung) dar. Diese Art kommt für Endo/Stoppie-artige Versetzer in Frage. Die Körperbewegung wird eingeleitet, wenn beide Räder noch am Boden sind. Das Weiterfahren des Vorderrades verstärkt die Drehung, weil die Linearbewegung des Körpers auf einen größer werdenden  Hebelarm wirkt. Das Bike kommt schneller herum.


Sehr guter Beitrag!
Wenn man die Schaubilder auch aus sportdidatkitscher Sicht verstanden hat, so wird klar, dass Marc in seiner Sequenz (welche nebenbei bemerkt keine ist, da sie aus 3 oder mehr Einzelsequenzen zusammengebaut ist) nichts weiter als eine Abwandlung des Versetzens mit "Hüftimpuls" zeigt, bei der das Timing für die Drehimpulseinleitung stark von der aufwärts gerichteten Linearbewegung des Hinterrades entkoppelt ist. Also weit entfernt von "Versetzen ohne Hüftimpuls" und bei leibe nicht so neu/revolutionär wie vielleicht angedacht.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. April 2014)

es geht um Kurven FAHREN, da wirkt u.a. die Fliehkraft im Schwerpunkt.
die reicht für den Schwenk aus, wenn das Hinterrad angelupft wird.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (29. April 2014)

Fz=mv²/r

Typische Situation bei Versetzen: Sehr langsame Geschwindigkeit, sehr kleiner Kurvenradius.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. April 2014)

v²  vs Angst
und r <= 0 => kippen gegen den Hang


----------



## Toolkid (30. April 2014)

Ich habe mal ein Video von HP gesehen, in dem er das HR versetzen erklärte. Dabei war AFAIK keine Rede von Hüftimpuls.
Als Trockenübung führte er auf einer leicht abfallender Straße vor, dass wenn man in das VR in eine Kurve einlenkt und mit Unterstützung der VR-Bremse das HR anhebt, dass dieses von allein herumschwingt. Das wäre dann in den Skizzen von Oldie-Paul eine Kombination aus den Situationen 2 und drei. So lange das HR in der Luft ist und das VR eingeschlagen weiter rollt, bleibt die Situation und der Drehimpuls erhalten.

Anders ist die Situation, wenn das VR nicht rollt. Dann muss man sicherlich mit einem wie auch immer gearteten Impuls nachhelfen, sei es durch eine Drehbewegung des Körpers oder durch Belasten der Federung und Ausnutzen des Ausfederschwungs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (30. April 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Sehr guter Beitrag!
> Wenn man die Schaubilder auch aus sportdidatkitscher Sicht verstanden hat, so wird klar, dass Marc in seiner Sequenz (welche nebenbei bemerkt keine ist, da sie aus 3 oder mehr Einzelsequenzen zusammengebaut ist) nichts weiter als eine Abwandlung des Versetzens mit "Hüftimpuls" zeigt, bei der das Timing für die Drehimpulseinleitung stark von der aufwärts gerichteten Linearbewegung des Hinterrades entkoppelt ist. Also weit entfernt von "Versetzen ohne Hüftimpuls" und bei leibe nicht so neu/revolutionär wie vielleicht angedacht.



Sehr interessanter Beitrag von Oldie-Paul  Dennoch sind mir solche Ausführungen im Kursbetrieb nicht optimal passend, da muss man die Sachen simpler rüberbringen. Das Eindrehen des Oberkörpers plus aktiver Blickführung und der Schräglage vorher machen da Sinn, wie ich finde 

P.S.: Neu/revolutionär sollte das Ganze auch nicht sein, sondern lediglich eine Diskussion anstoßen angesichts des weiterhin viel gelehrten "seitlichen Hüftimpuls nach außen". Achja, das ist eine Sequenz bis auf das letzte Bild, das ich noch abgeändert habe wegen suboptimaler Abfederung am Ende.


----------



## oldrizzo (30. April 2014)

Auch ich bin in Sachen Versetztechnik noch in der Lernphase, kann aber trotzdem sagen, das mir das Versetzen ohne VR-Bremse besser taugt. Der ganze Spaß klappt i.d.R. auf Asphalt ganz gut, auf dem Trail sieht das alles schon wieder anders aus. Da kommt dann tlw. noch der gewisse Thrill durch den Blick in den Abgrund dazu und genau dann möchte ich mich lieber auf meine Hüfte verlassen und nicht auf die VR-Bremse.  Das ist glaube ich auch der Grund, warum die Technik mit Ziehen der VR-Bremse selten oder gar nicht gelehrt wird. Angesprochen wird diese Technik aber sehr wohl bei Ausbildungen (auch bei den Herren Weishäupl, Wiedemann und Philipp). Ich denke beide sind brauchbar, man muss schauen, mit welcher man sicherer um die Kehre kommt.

Edit: Ich habe mich wohl sehr missverständlich ausgedrückt... Danke HTWolfi. Was ich meinte ist aber, dass ich den Impuls für das Anheben des HR nicht aus dem Blockieren des VR hole, sondern durch eine aktive Bewegung, indem ich tief im Bike „hocke" und dann mit kontrolliertem Schwung „aufstehe". Da brauche ich nur sehr wenig VR-Bremse.


----------



## HTWolfi (30. April 2014)

Kehren fahren ohne VR-Bremse und dann noch mit HR-Versetzen, das dürfte wohl eher die Ausnahme darstellen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. April 2014)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> es geht um Kurven FAHREN, da wirkt u.a. die Fliehkraft im Schwerpunkt.
> die reicht für den Schwenk aus, wenn das Hinterrad angelupft wird.


Das ist jetzt sicherlich von mir Korinthenkackerei, aber:
Eine Fliehkraft hat man erst, wenn eine Drehbewegung (Winkelgeschwindigkeit) vorhanden ist. Die Fliehkraft wirkt radial, also senkrecht zur Kurvenbewegung. Sie könnte also nicht einmal einen Schwenk bewirken. Aber bei einem schräg hinten hoch stehenden Rad sorgt die Fliehkraft am Hebelarm bezüglich des Aufstandspunktes Vorderrad dafür, dass sich das Hinterrad schneller absenkt, als es das täte, wenn man geradeaus führe und lediglich kräftig bremste. Deswegen macht man ja wohl auch eine Körperbewegung Richtung Lenker, zumindest, wenn es nicht zu steil ist.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (30. April 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> sind mir solche Ausführungen im Kursbetrieb nicht optimal passend, da muss man die Sachen simpler rüberbringen. Das Eindrehen des Oberkörpers plus aktiver Blickführung und der Schräglage vorher machen da Sinn, wie ich finde


Nun ja, Du könntest doch zumindest versuchen hier mit zu diskutieren. Schließlich wurde das ja von Dir mit diesem Thread so angeregt.
Wenn es Dir hier nur um ein kostenloses Onlinetutorial für Deine Kurse geht bin ich raus...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. April 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Dennoch sind mir solche Ausführungen im Kursbetrieb nicht optimal passend, ...


Natürlich nicht.


> ... da muss man die Sachen simpler rüberbringen.


Man muss wohl Worte für das Körpergefühl bei Bewegungen finden. Nur damit kann ein anderer etwas anfangen. Aber dann wäre ja Didaktik unser Thema.


> Das Eindrehen des Oberkörpers plus aktiver Blickführung ...


Das ist das überaus Einfache an der Physik: Blickführung und Angst spielen keine Rolle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (30. April 2014)

Ich bin jetzt erstmal zum Gardasee, drum nur mal ein kurzer Input:

Vernachlässigen wir grade mal die Bewegung wie man auf's VR kommt/das Hinterrad in die Luft bekommt, dazu gibt es ja auch einige Möglichkeiten und Philosophien. 

Meine Grundüberlung war die, das die Rotationsbewegung mehr oder weniger ausschließlich durch ein Belastungswechsel auf den Lenkerenden beruht. Sprich: Belastung des Kurvenäußeren Lenkerendes/kippen des rades in die gewünschte Versetzrichtung hat eine Drehbewegung des Rades um das VR zur Folge. 
Lässt sich Wunderbar im trocknen, neben dem Bike stehend ausprobieren. Einfach mal das Fahrrad aufs VR stellen und mal nach links oder rechts kippen und schauen was mit dem Rest passiert 

ich hoffe ich komm nächste woche mal dazu ein kleines Video oder sowas zu machen. Vll. sieht es ja von Außen anders aus, als meine Selbstwahrnehmung. 

Alternativ kann man sowas ja auch in Riva die kommenden Tage bei Bier und Pizza bequatschen. Ich steh i.wo am MagicMaps/Supertrail Maps stand...


----------



## haekel72 (30. April 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt erstmal zum Gardasee, drum nur mal ein kurzer Input:
> 
> Vernachlässigen wir grade mal die Bewegung wie man auf's VR kommt/das Hinterrad in die Luft bekommt, dazu gibt es ja auch einige Möglichkeiten und Philosophien.
> 
> ...


Aber nicht in Riva - zu windig^^ Viel Spaß


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. April 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich hoffe ich komm nächste woche mal dazu ein kleines Video oder sowas zu machen.


Schriebst du das nicht schon vor einigen Wochen?


----------



## Marc B (30. April 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Nun ja, Du könntest doch zumindest versuchen hier mit zu diskutieren. Schließlich wurde das ja von Dir mit diesem Thread so angeregt.
> Wenn es Dir hier nur um ein kostenloses Onlinetutorial für Deine Kurse geht bin ich raus...



Ich diskutiere gerne mit, hier kann ich Oldie-Paul jedoch nicht widersprechen  Ebenso wenig kann ich mich sehr physikalisch ausdrücken, deswegen lasse ich das. Das mit dem Fühlen der Bewegung ist schon ein guter Ansatz.

Wie gesagt: Mir ging es hier primär darum, Alternativen zur bisher verbreiteten Lehrmethode "seitlicher Hüftimpuls in Versetzrichtung" zu sammeln und bin jetzt auch happy das von Eisbein mal zu probieren 



> Das ist das überaus Einfache an der Physik: Blickführung und Angst spielen keine Rolle!



Dazu habe ich bei Petra Müssig eine Fortbildung gemacht, kann ich nur empfehlen 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (2. Mai 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Meine Grundüberlung war die, das die Rotationsbewegung mehr oder weniger ausschließlich durch ein Belastungswechsel auf den Lenkerenden beruht. Sprich: Belastung des Kurvenäußeren Lenkerendes/kippen des rades in die gewünschte Versetzrichtung hat eine Drehbewegung des Rades um das VR zur Folge.
> Lässt sich Wunderbar im trocknen, neben dem Bike stehend ausprobieren. Einfach mal das Fahrrad aufs VR stellen und mal nach links oder rechts kippen und schauen was mit dem Rest passiert  ich hoffe ich komm nächste woche mal dazu ein kleines Video oder sowas zu machen. Vll. sieht es ja von Außen anders aus, als meine Selbstwahrnehmung.



Klingt gut, wird auch getestet - thanks für den Input. Auf das Video bin ich gespannt.

Viel Spaß am Gardasee


----------



## Guru (2. Mai 2014)

Mal ein anderer Gedanke: Ist es wirklich die Hüfte? Oder sind es die Beine, respektive der seitliche Fußimpuls, der hier die Bewegung mit unterstützt?

Der Gedanke kam mir, wenn ich mir Sequenz ab 1:10 ansehe...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Mai 2014)

Guru schrieb:


> Mal ein anderer Gedanke: Ist es wirklich die Hüfte? Oder sind es die Beine, respektive der seitliche Fußimpuls, der hier die Bewegung mit unterstützt?


Erst einmal braucht man die Schwerpunktsbewegung des Fahrers. Der Schwerpunkt liegt in etwa in der Hüftgegend. Aber da der Mensch kein Punkt ist, kann man sich nicht darauf beschränken. Die Kraftübertragung erfolgt natürlich über die Füße. (Oberschenkel-Sattel ginge im Prinzip auch) Die allein würde aber den Fahrer nach außen kippen lassen (Drehmoment wegen actio=reactio). Dem beugt ein Fahrer vor, indem er sich im Absprung ins Kurveninnere lehnt. Das ergibt ein gegengerichtetes Drehmoment. Wenn alles gut getroffen ist, sieht das dann sehr flüssig aus. Das kann man in dem Video von Harald Philipp gut beobachten.


----------



## Guru (2. Mai 2014)

Danke, macht natürlich mehr Sinn 

Verstehe ich das richtig, wenn man hier eigentlich keinen Hüftimpuls benötigen würde, wenn man die Hüfte als vertikalen Drehpunkt des Bikes ansieht? Oberkörper nach rechts, Füße nach links, Hüfte bleibt stabil und dreht sich vertikal leicht nach rechts. (Bei einer Rechtskurve).

Bin Laie, seht es mir nach.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Mai 2014)

Guru schrieb:


> Danke, macht natürlich mehr Sinn
> 
> Verstehe ich das richtig, wenn man hier eigentlich keinen Hüftimpuls benötigen würde, wenn man die Hüfte als vertikalen Drehpunkt des Bikes ansieht? Oberkörper nach rechts, Füße nach links, Hüfte bleibt stabil und dreht sich vertikal leicht nach rechts. (Bei einer Rechtskurve).


Ich habe eine Weile gebraucht, um mir deine Aussage bildhaft zu machen. Aber du meinst schon das Richtige, wenn mein Bild stimmt.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. Mai 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt...
> Fliehkraft ...dass sich das Hinterrad schneller absenkt..


nö, das ist Schwerkraft.
aber mit dem Impuls ist gut.
Durch den Impuls nach vorne "über den Lenker" in Fahrtrichtung (Körper folgt dem Kopf ) und die Kippbewegung (Impuls) zum Hang in der Kurve,
überlagest du die Fliehkraftbewegung des Schwerpunkts hinter dem Voderrad (Drehachse) in -> Fahrtrichtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Mai 2014)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> nö, das ist Schwerkraft.
> aber mit dem Impuls ist gut.
> Durch den Impuls nach vorne "über den Lenker" in Fahrtrichtung (Körper folgt dem Kopf ) und die Kippbewegung (Impuls) zum Hang in der Kurve,
> überlagest du die Fliehkraftbewegung des Schwerpunkts hinter dem Voderrad (Drehachse) in -> Fahrtrichtung


Alles richtig, aber meine Satz lautete vollständig:

Aber bei einem schräg hinten hoch stehenden Rad sorgt die Fliehkraft am Hebelarm bezüglich des Aufstandspunktes Vorderrad dafür, dass sich das Hinterrad *schneller absenkt, als es das täte, wenn man geradeaus führe und lediglich kräftig bremste*.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. Mai 2014)

zu: "nö"







 "das Hinterrad schneller absenkt, als es das täte, wenn man geradeaus führe und lediglich kräftig bremste" 
nö:
weil der Bremsimpulse auf den schwerpunkt via Hebelarm (Vorderrad) der Fg primär entgegen wirkt


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Mai 2014)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> zu: "nö"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist der Teil "...wenn man geradeaus führe und lediglich kräftig bremste."  Jetzt füge noch eine Drehbewegung um den Aufstandspunkt des Vorderrades oder meinetwegen auch des Steuerrohres hinzu und betrachte dann die Wirkung der Fliehkraft auf den Schwerpunkt. Fliehkraft und Bremsbeschleunigung sind genau entgegengesetzt gerichtet. Die Differenz von beiden (oder die Vektorsumme wenn du willst) ist die wirksame Kraft.
Aber wie schon gesagt, es ist in der Bedeutung Korinthenkackerei. Wenn du noch nicht zufrieden bist, bitte weiter per PN.


----------



## NobbyRalph (5. Mai 2014)

Diese ganze Diskussion über Fliehkräfte und sonstige Kräfte ist hier eher verwirrend als hilfreich finde ich.


----------



## haekel72 (5. Mai 2014)

Hi, ihr könnt euch doch PN senden damit das eigentliche hier nicht vergessen wird!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Mai 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Hi, ihr könnt euch doch PN senden damit das eigentliche hier nicht vergessen wird!


Lies einfach mein Posting mal bis zu Ende, auch wenn es wehtut. 


Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Aber wie schon gesagt, es ist in der Bedeutung Korinthenkackerei. Wenn du noch nicht zufrieden bist, bitte weiter per PN.


----------



## haekel72 (5. Mai 2014)

So ist Gut


----------



## Marc B (7. Mai 2014)

Okay, jetzt hatten wir viel physikalische Details - nun wäre ein Video klasse, wäre ja cool wenn Eisbein seine Ausführungen darin demonstriert 

Bin gespannt!


----------



## Eisbein (8. Mai 2014)

Ja, kommt. Aber Uni hat vorrang! 

Bis dahin, üben üben üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (8. Mai 2014)

Gestern den Thread hier gefunden, gelesen und gleich mal geübt. Danke für die Super Erklärungen .
Links rum läufts schonmal ganz gut, nur rechts herum isser bei mir vom feeling her viel schwerer.
Geht euch das auch so?


----------



## Eisbein (8. Mai 2014)

fährst mit Fußwechsel oder ohne? 

Aber prinzipiell ists nicht ungewöhnlich, dass es vor allem am Anfang eine gute und eine schlechte seite gibt.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Mai 2014)

Ich bin zwar Anfänger, aber ich bilde mir ein, in Biomechanik etwas mitreden zu können. Aber im Stand und beim Geradeausfahren benötige ich einen Impuls zur Seite, den ich nur durch Körpereinsatz, sprich Hüftimpuls, generieren kann. Wenn ich hart in eine Kurve reinbremse  und das Hinterrad hoch kommt, dann sorgt die "Fliehkraft" für den Heckschwenk.
Wo ist hier Raum für Uneinigkeit?
Wenn das Bremsen dazu führt, dass ich zum Stand komme, dann muss ich eben durch Körpereinsatz nachhelfen. Blickführung und Sicherheit beim Hinterradanlupfen sind sicherlich nicht hinderlich


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Mai 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ja, kommt. Aber Uni hat vorrang!
> 
> Bis dahin, üben üben üben


Ahh, Uni, was hast du denn schwerpunktsmäßig belegt, Prokrastination? Beugung von Makroobjekten an Wurzelgittern oder gar BWL?


Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar Anfänger, aber ich bilde mir ein, in Biomechanik etwas mitreden zu können. ... Wenn ich hart in eine Kurve reinbremse  und das Hinterrad hoch kommt, dann sorgt die "Fliehkraft" für den Heckschwenk.


 


> Wo ist hier Raum für Uneinigkeit?


Es ist die Trägheitskraft, aber egal ....


----------



## Eisbein (8. Mai 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ahh, Uni, was hast du denn schwerpunktsmäßig belegt, Prokrastination? Beugung von Makroobjekten an Wurzelgittern oder gar BWL?



Das untersuchungsobjekt ist schon recht träge, bewegt sich aber dennoch und wird in summe weniger.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Mai 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Es ist die Trägheitskraft, aber egal ....



Deswegen hatte ich Fliehkraft in "" gesetzt.
Und btw: Trägheit ist keine Kraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Mai 2014)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Deswegen hatte ich Fliehkraft in "" gesetzt.
> Und btw: Trägheit ist keine Kraft


Trägheit schrieb ich auch nicht, sondern Trägheits*kraft*.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Mai 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Trägheit schrieb ich auch nicht, sondern Trägheits*kraft*.


Mich nervt das zwar bereits, aber wenn du so genau sein willst ist auch die Trägheitskraft keine Kraft, auch wenn du Wikipedia als glaubwürdigen Zeugen anführst. Genausowenig gibt es übrigens eine Fliehkraft, die hier das gleiche wie die "Trägheitskraft" wäre. Hättest du deinen Wikilink gelesen, so wüsstest du dies.

"Insbesondere gehen die Trägheitskräfte nicht wie die _äußeren Kräfte_ auf ein äußeres Kraftfeld oder die Einwirkung eines anderen Körpers zurück und erfüllen daher auch nicht das dritte Newtonsche Gesetz (_Gleichgewicht von Actio und Reactio_)." (ebd.)!

Das ist alles ziemlich ot.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Mai 2014)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Hättest du deinen Wikilink gelesen, so wüsstest du dies.


Trägheitskraft ist ein fester Terminus. Und zu dem ganzen Thema Scheinkräfte brauche ich kein Wiki. Ich wehre mich gegen falsche Begriffe in Erklärungen, durch die nur Missverständnisse hervorgerufen werden. Marc erklärt den Leuten, dass sich der Rest des Bikes mit dem Fahrer nach dem Bremseinsatz einfach weiter nach vorn bewegen will. Und weil es sich dazu nur um das Vorderrad drehen kann, schwingt es herum. Alle nicken mit dem Kopf. Klar, das ist ja auch komplett richtig und einsichtig. Sie steigen aufs Bike und probieren es, bekommen ein Gefühl dafür und freuen sich über ihren Fortschritt.
"Fliehkraft" ist definitiv in jeder Form falsch und stiftet nur Verwirrung.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Mai 2014)

q.e.d.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (9. Mai 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> q.e.d.


----------



## Tomak (11. Mai 2014)

Puuh…..ich überlegt mir grad was geiler wäre:

Eure Diskussion zu verstehen oder das Hinterrad versetzen zu können 

Grüße Tomak


----------



## powjoke (11. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht einfach nich so viel drüber referieren, sonder einfach mal ausprobieren 
Aus 1. Hand kann ich bezeugen, dass das bei Eisbein mehr als elegant und einfach geht!


----------



## Eisbein (11. Mai 2014)

dieses internetz verfolgt einen auch überall...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Mai 2014)

powjoke schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach nich so viel drüber referieren, sonder einfach mal ausprobieren
> Aus 1. Hand kann ich bezeugen, dass das bei Eisbein mehr als elegant und einfach geht!


Eisbein will nicht, dass man es "falsch" lernt, und ich möchte nicht, dass man es falsch erklärt. Und wenn du Eisbein so gut kennst: Videokamera nehmen, dreimal Versetzen filmen und hier einstellen. Da werden euch viele dankbar sein, die darauf schon länger warten. Sonst ist das alles, mit Verlaub, nur Geschwätz.


----------



## powjoke (12. Mai 2014)

Jo machen wir die Tage mal. Nur geht momentan Uni vor, zum WE hin könnte man es mal machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mustermann_ (12. Mai 2014)

Lee hat zu dem Thema auch etwas in seinem Blog beantwortet:
http://www.leelikesbikes.com/fabien-barel-rides-the-sine-wave-of-lateral-love.html


----------



## Toolkid (13. Mai 2014)

Tolles Blog. Dennoch stellt sich mir die Frage, was das mit HR versetzen ohne Hüftimpuls zu tun haben soll. In dem Eintrag geht's darum Schwung in Kurven zu generieren: 'Pumping an S turn' bzw 'pumping the corner'. Mir scheint 'Hinterrad versetzen' ist eher ein europäisches Phänomen und in den US wird bevorzugt mit dem HR um die Kurve gedriftet.


----------



## Mustermann_ (13. Mai 2014)

Ich sehe in dem Video bei Fabien, dass er sein Hinterrad in einer Kurve versetzt hat und dafür _nicht _den Hüftimpuls verwendet hat. Und es sieht verdammt gut aus...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Mai 2014)

Mustermann_ schrieb:


> Ich sehe in dem Video bei Fabien, dass er sein Hinterrad in einer Kurve versetzt hat und dafür _nicht _den Hüftimpuls verwendet hat. Und es sieht verdammt gut aus...


Woran erkennt man von außen, ob jemand den Hüftimpuls nutzt?


----------



## Mustermann_ (13. Mai 2014)

Seit wann verwendet man die Hüfte bei "Pumping through turns"?


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Mai 2014)

In dem Video sahs eher so aus, als wäre das Hinterrad durch nen Stein o.ä. von alleine hochgekommen, und er hats dann einfach so auf dem Vorderrad ausgefahren.


----------



## Marc B (17. Mai 2014)

Aktuelles aus den Medien: In der neuen FREERIDE erklärt Jerome Clementz das HR versetzen mithilfe des "Hüftschwungs nach außen".

Es sind damit aktuell diese Varianten präsent - berichtigt mich, wenn ich was vergessen habe  :

1. Seitlicher Hüftimpuls /-schwung nach außen (vorletzte BIKE, aktuelle FREERIDE etc.)
2. Belastung der Lenkerenden (Eisbein)
3. Starke Schräglage, tiefgehen und dann dynamisch hochgehen, VR-Bremse mitnutzen (inspiriert von Harald).
4. Körperaußenseite deutlich eindrehen, dynamisch hochgehen, VR-Bremse mitnutzen (zB. DIMB Anleitungen).

Es ist ja meistens so (und gut so), dass es mehrere Varianten gibt. Wie seht Ihr das in diesem Fall, verwirrt Euch das oder begrüßt Ihr die Vielfalt? 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (18. Mai 2014)

Für mich sind diese Varianten prinzipiell identisch mit Betonung einer bestimmten Phase und mit primärem Bezug auf eine bestimmte Ausgangssituation.


----------



## Eisbein (18. Mai 2014)

2 und 3 gehört zusammen. Also nicht Harald und ich, aber die bewegung von 3 resultiert in der belastung von  2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Machiavelli (18. Mai 2014)

Würde ich nicht versetzen können und versuchen aus den Äußerungen hier was umzusetzten, würde ichs wohl nie lernen.

Im Grunde genommen gibt es doch nur zwei Techniken:

Statisch: Einlenken, Hinterrad hochwuchten und Körper dahin drehen, wo man hin will.
Dynamisch: Endo und dann den Körper dahin drehen, wo man hin will.

Ob man ein Lenkerende runterdrückt, mehr die Hüfte benutzt o.ä. ist ziemlich wurscht, weils automatisch passiert. Das Rad geht dahin wo man den Körper hindreht. Die ganzen Einzelbewegungen durchzuanalysieren bringt nix und machts nur unnötig kompliziert


----------



## aju (18. Mai 2014)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht versetzen können und versuchen aus den Äußerungen hier was umzusetzten, würde ichs wohl nie lernen.
> ...


----------



## Marc B (18. Mai 2014)

Danke für Euer Feddback  Ich will es auch vereinfachen und eine Linie reinbringen, damit die Leute durch die verschiedenen Beschreibungen, die so kursieren, nicht verwirrt werden. Eure Äußerungen sind da sicher eine Hilfe.

Ride on & thanks,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (18. Mai 2014)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> (...)Im Grunde genommen gibt es doch nur zwei Techniken:
> 
> Statisch: Einlenken, Hinterrad hochwuchten und Körper dahin drehen, wo man hin will.
> Dynamisch: Endo und dann den Körper dahin drehen, wo man hin will.(...)



Kannst Du kurz näher erläutern, wie Du auf diese Unterscheidung kommst mit "statisch" und "dynamisch" bezogen auf Endo & "HR hochwuchten"?

P.S.: In der Praxis arbeitet man ja im Trail eh meistens mit einer dynamischen Streckung bei der parallel dazu die VR-Bremse dosiert betätigt wird


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Mai 2014)

Ich hab jetzt mal ein, zwei Stündchen exklusiv dem Hinterrad gewidmet. Auf dem Trail hab ichs noch nicht (erfolgreich) umgesetzt, also nur "Trockenübungen" bisher.

Beobachtung 1)
Lenker einschlagen und damit versetzen geht bei mir irgendwie überhaupt nicht. Ich muss einigermaßen gerade fahren, dann mit VR-Bremse und Körperverlagerung das Hinterrad hochbekommen (also praktisch die Endo-Variante von oben), und es dann per außerordentlich elegantem Hüftschwung zur Seite wuchten (das ist ernst gemeint, ich muss richtig Schwung holen mit der Hüfte, damit das klappt).

Beobachtung 2)
Ich habe richtig fiese Probleme, das Hinterrad nach links zu versetzen, wenn mein Führungsfuß (der rechte) vorne steht. Irgendwie trete ich in dem Fall dann sehr seltsam in die Pedale, sodass ich mehr die Kurbel drehe als das Hinterrad versetze.
Ist mein Führungsfuß dagegen hinten, geht es relativ leicht. Nach rechts versetzen wenn der rechte Fuß vorne ist funktioniert auch, weil da der sich "verhakende" und gegenüberliegende Fuß bereits hinten ist.


----------



## Marc B (19. Mai 2014)

@sp00n82 : Trainiere ruhig mal im Gefälle (aber breiter Weg) und arbeite mit VR-Bremseinsatz und dynamischer Streckung. Da merkt man wie leicht das Heck auch ohne diesen sehr starken Hüftschwung zur Seite schwenkt 

Und üb nicht zu lange eine Sache, da wird man schnell unkonzentriert und fällt in alte Gewohnheiten (max. 20 Minuten).

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (19. Mai 2014)

@sp00n82
Ich habe mir so früh wie möglich angewöhnt, die Fußstellung NICHT zu ändern, d.h. ich versetze immer mit der gleichen Fußstellung. Alles andere wäre hinderlich für mich.

Am Besten trainiert man in leichtem Gefälle. Da heißt es üben, üben, üben bis man sich sicher fühlt. Das gleiche gilt für den Trackstand, den sollte man noch öfters üben, das bringt ungemein viel Sicherheit und man hat auch in engen/schwierigen Spitzkehren einfach mehr Zeit, und man kann deutlich geschickter korrigieren.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Mai 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> @sp00n82 : Trainiere ruhig mal im Gefälle (aber breiter Weg) und arbeite mit VR-Bremseinsatz und dynamischer Streckung. Da merkt man wie leicht das Heck auch ohne diesen sehr starken Hüftschwung zur Seite schwenkt


Im Gefälle ist alles anders. Mir ist sehr hilfreich, bei Geradeausfahrt bergab nur das Hinterrad anzuheben, um ein Gefühl für die Lage im Raum gegenüber dem Rad zu bekommen.
Bei meinen Bildchen weiter oben wurde der jeweilige Krafteinsatz für die Drehung aus einer Bewegung (mit Bremseinsatz) veranschaulicht. Eine statische Kraft tut es außer im letzten Fall auch. Das ist bergab leicht der Fall. Wenn das Hinterrad einigermaßen hoch steht, Druck auf den Lenker nach außen wirkt, dreht die Schwerkraft das Heck wegen des schräg stehenden Steuerrohres nach außen. (Sorry wegen der Auffieselung). Dabei ist dann die Fußstellung relativ egal. Es wird auch klar, dass ein Umsetzen (fast) aus dem Stand in der Ebene und im Gefälle etwas verschieden ablaufen wird.


vitaminc schrieb:


> @sp00n82
> Ich habe mir so früh wie möglich angewöhnt, die Fußstellung NICHT zu ändern, d.h. ich versetze immer mit der gleichen Fußstellung. Alles andere wäre hinderlich für mich.


Wenn man das kann, ist das sicher gut. Ich vertraue da auf die automatische Ökonomisierung des Muskeleinsatzes, d.h. je lockerer man wird, desto weniger unnötige Muskeln setzt man bei einer Bewegung ein. Und dann kommt der Zeitpunkt, bei dem deswegen die Fußstellung unbedeutend wird. Hier ist natürlich ein Trainer hilfreich, der sieht, wo man noch zu sehr bemüht ist, etwas zu tun, statt etwas geschehen zu lassen.
Ich jedenfalls freue mich, wenn ich auf dem Trail gelegentlich ein leichtes Umsetzen andeuten kann. 10° versetzt rettet schon manche Kehre.

Edit: sinngebendes Komma gesetzt.


----------



## Machiavelli (19. Mai 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Kannst Du kurz näher erläutern, wie Du auf diese Unterscheidung kommst mit "statisch" und "dynamisch" bezogen auf Endo & "HR hochwuchten"?
> 
> P.S.: In der Praxis arbeitet man ja im Trail eh meistens mit einer dynamischen Streckung bei der parallel dazu die VR-Bremse dosiert betätigt wird



Statisch hießt für mich, dass ich stehe, wenn ich umsetze. Dynamisch ist aus der Bewegung heraus.


----------



## Allrider (19. Mai 2014)

Ich finde den Versetzer am Schluß ja genial


----------



## Marc B (20. Mai 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> (...)
> Ich habe richtig fiese Probleme, das Hinterrad nach links zu versetzen, wenn mein Führungsfuß (der rechte) vorne steht. Irgendwie trete ich in dem Fall dann sehr seltsam in die Pedale, sodass ich mehr die Kurbel drehe als das Hinterrad versetze.
> Ist mein Führungsfuß dagegen hinten, geht es relativ leicht. Nach rechts versetzen wenn der rechte Fuß vorne ist funktioniert auch, weil da der sich "verhakende" und gegenüberliegende Fuß bereits hinten ist.



Bei der Hüftschwung-Variante merkt man das tatsächlich sehr: Man bei dem von Dir genannten Problem das Gefühl, dass sich der linke Fuß vom Bike und den Pedalen wegbewegt, während er bei der anderen Versetzrichtung schön gegen die Kurbel gedrückt hat. Ein wirksames Einspannen der Füße in die Pedale kann eine Lösung für dieses Problem sein.

Man kann auch beide Varianten für sich austesten, also ein mal mit Fußwechsel und auch ohne. Hat beides seine Berechtigung und für beide Varianten gibt es super Fahrer, die sich für Ihren Weg aussprechen.

Try & Error ist da das Motto 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Eisbein (27. Mai 2014)

ich stells mal grad unkommentiert hier rein. Ich glaub es dürfte auch noch ein video von zwei leichten Spitzkehren existieren, kommt noch! 

Was seht ihr? Welcher Technikansatz? Ich würd gerne mal zu erst die Außenwahrnehmung hören/lesen bevor ich meine eigenen Senf dazu gebe.


----------



## Eisbein (27. Mai 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich stells mal grad unkommentiert hier rein. Ich glaub es dürfte auch noch ein video von zwei leichten Spitzkehren existieren, kommt noch!
> 
> Was seht ihr? Welcher Technikansatz? Ich würd gerne mal zu erst die Außenwahrnehmung hören/lesen bevor ich meine eigenen Senf dazu gebe.



und jetzt die übliche Floskel, auch wenns nicht so aussieht, sind zwei S4 Stellen.


----------



## Marc B (27. Mai 2014)

Man sieht, dass der Fahrer nicht per Hüftschwung nach außen das Heck zu Seite schwenkt, weil dann der Sattel am inneren Bein kleben würde beim "rüberschieben". Wir wissen ja, welche Technik Du beschreibst, falls Du das bist, müsstest Du sie auch vollzogen haben, oder?  

Schöner Clip und tricky Passagen


----------



## thomas.h (27. Mai 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ... sind zwei S4 Stellen.



Ja, das Erkennt man am "...buoooaaa!"

Also für mich sieht das folgendermaßen aus:
Du fährst in der Grundposition, die der Fahrtechnikguru Michael Beier, Uli Weißer und der DAV in seinen Kursen seit Mai 2011 erklärt. Der rechte Fuß ist vorne, wie bei Danny MacaAskill, der Helm ist der Alpina aus dem IBC Test vom April 2012, die Hose ist grün.
Die Richtungsänderung und Lenkbewegung wird - nach Harald Phillip aus seinem Hinterradversetztutorial - dadurch erreicht, dass für die Linkskehre der Lenker auf der linken Seite zum Fahrer gezogen wird, für die rechte Seite nach Rechts. Dann wird die Vorderradbremse betätigt und blockiert. Anders als beim Motorradfahren auf der falschen Seite. Habe derzeit noch keine Erklärung dafür.
Dann wir es interessant: Aus Hebelkraft am Lenker entsteht eine Richtungsänderung, die 2 Faktoren nach sich zieht: Eine Änderung der Richtung der Hauptmasse, deren Trägheitskraft ein Reibungsmoment am Vorderreifen 87% und Hinterreien 24% in seiner Verbindung zum Boden nach sich ziehen. Um den Schwerpunkt zu erhalten, erfolgt eine leichte Gewichtsverlagerung in Richtung Kurvenradiusmittelpunkt mit einer definierten Stärke. Gleichzeitig erfolgt eine Verlagerung der Hauptmasse vermehrt auf den vorderen Aufliegepunkt Av, welchen in diesem Fall der Vorderreifen "Baron 2.5" darstellt. Aufliegepunkt hinten Ah wird hingegen maximal entlastet.
Der oben genannte Trägheitsmoment der Hauptmasse kann die 25% vom Hinterreifen nun nicht mehr übertragen und gibt diese Kraft - selbstverständlich abzüglich des Luftwiderstandes - an einen Drehimpuls weiter. Auch die Stärke des resultierenden Drehimpulses scheint genau dosiert zu sein. Der Verlauf der Versetzbewegung erscheint einer elliptische Kurve zu folgen, deren Ende durch den Energieübertrag des Auflagepunktes hinten Ah auf den Boden darstellt.
Auf die Faktoren Gewichtsverlagerung, Sprungbewegung und Eindrehen des Fahrers wurde aufgrund des leichteren Verständnisses vorerst verzichtet.


----------



## Eisbein (27. Mai 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Man sieht, dass der Fahrer nicht per Hüftschwung nach außen das Heck zu Seite schwenkt, weil dann der Sattel am inneren Bein kleben würde beim "rüberschieben". *Wir wissen ja, welche Technik Du beschreibst, falls Du das bist, müsstest Du sie auch vollzogen haben, oder?*
> 
> Schöner Clip und tricky Passagen


Genau das wollte ich mal ergebnisoffen lassen! Und ja, bin ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. Mai 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Man sieht, dass der Fahrer nicht per Hüftschwung nach außen das Heck zu Seite schwenkt, weil dann der Sattel am inneren Bein kleben würde beim "rüberschieben". Wir wissen ja, welche Technik Du beschreibst, falls Du das bist, müsstest Du sie auch vollzogen haben, oder?
> 
> Schöner Clip und tricky Passagen



"Hüftschwung" = man schiebt den Sattel mit dem Bein rüber? Hätte ich bisher nicht so aufgefasst. Aber egal.

Für mich sieht das, was Eisbein macht, sehr "klassisch" aus. Eben sehr schön kontrolliert und sauber, ohne übertriebenes Rumgefuchtel. (An die Stelle will ich auch kommen, braucht aber noch etwas Übung). Schwerpunkt wandert nach vorne -> Hinterrad kommt hoch -> Schwerpunkt (Arsch) wandert nach außen -> Hinterrad schwenkt rum -> Schwerpunkt wandert nach hinten -> Hinterrad geht wieder runter. Genau das (Schwerpunkt wandert nach außen und Hinterrad schwenkt rum) hatte ich bisher immer unter "Hüftschwung" verstanden.
Sieht einfach aus, ist es auch, aber halt nicht in einer S4 Stelle 

Der beste Beitrag kommt von thomas.h


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Mai 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Was seht ihr? Welcher Technikansatz?


Ich sehe die Technik, die dem dritten Teilbild aus diesem Beitrag entspricht. Der Winkel zur Fahrtrichtung ist relativ groß. Im Grunde springst du an deinen Wunschort, an dem du in der Kehre an dieser Stelle sein möchtest. Wenn du in der Luft bist, also nur noch das Vorderrad aufsteht, gibt es nur noch Drehungen als Freiheitsgrade. Einmal um die Querachse (Anheben, Absetzen), einmal um die Hochachse (Fahrtrichtung). Bei dem steilen Gefälle sind Details der Bewegung sehr schwer zu erkennen. Dafür dürfte deine Gleichgewichts Sensorik umso empfindlicher wahrnehmen. Zum Anheben könnte ein leichtes Anziehen der Beine nach dem Absprung hilfreich sein, damit der Körper nicht unnötig weit nach vorne verlagert werden muss. Du startest vermutlich aus einer leichten nach außen geneigte Schräglage (gegenüber der momentanen gefühlten Gleichgewichtslage) und springst in die leicht nach innen geneigte.

Was mich persönlich noch interessiert.
1) Wie wusstest du, dass du beim Übergang von 8 -> 9 s nicht vielleicht mit dem Hinterrad an dem Stein hängen bleibst? (-> Sturz nach außen)
2) Ich vermute, dass die Frage Fußwechsel oder nicht umso unwichtiger wird, je steiler es ist, da das Bike gegenüber der Drehung ja immer instabiler wird. Trifft das zu? (Ich kann das mangels Mumm und Technik derzeit noch nicht selber entscheiden. )


----------



## thomas.h (27. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich vorgreifen darf:
Steine sind immer weniger im Weg, je mehr Erfahrung man hat. Den Boden merkt man sich wohl irgendwie und wie lang das Bike ist, das spürt man auch mit der Zeit. Außerdem führt ein "Hängenbleiben" nur am Anfang zum Gleichgewichtsverlust, mit etwas Erfahrung kann der oft recht gut kompensiert werden.
Das hängt weniger mit der Steilheit zusammen als mit der "Trialerfahrung". Je mehr Trialtechniken man sich anlernt, desto wichtiger ist einem der selbe Fuß vorne. Gefühlt würde ich sogar sagen, dass wenn es ganz steil ist, der Fußwechsel eeeeeeeher noch was bringt, weil man in Relation vermutlich weniger Gewicht am Pedal hat. Aber früher oder später kommen die meisten Fahrer vom Fußwechsel wieder ab.

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## vitaminc (27. Mai 2014)

Fußwechsel habe ich mir abgewöhnt bevor ich es überhaupt gelernt habe


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. Mai 2014)

Würde ich so nicht sagen, je steiler und enger die Kehren sind, umso wichtiger ist mir der richtige Fuss vorne.
Mit den Beinen wird da auch wenig angehoben, der Impuls des Anhebens kommt bei mir zustande mit dem Anziehen der Bremse und dem Verlagern des Oberkörpers Richtung Vorbau, ich finde das Füsse anheben macht das ganze System beim Balancieren schon wieder sehr unruhig.
Und Thomas hat es schon richtig gesagt, im Laufe der Zeit kennt man sein Bike und weiss automatisch, wie hoch und wie lange gelupft werden muss.


----------



## scylla (27. Mai 2014)

Wenn man das "Gefühl" fürs Hinterrad noch nicht so drauf hat, dann hilft es in Engstellen enorm, wenn man einen Fotografen/Spotter daneben stehen hat, der eine kurze Ansage gibt, wieviel Platz man hat, oder ob man hoch über einen Stein drüber oder den Hang hochsetzen muss. Wird aber in der Tat mit der Zeit immer intuitiver.


----------



## Eisbein (27. Mai 2014)

Ich stelle fest, auf der Angio ist mal wieder nichts zu tun  


Thomas hat das im grunde schon ganz gut gesagt. Zu den Fußwechseln ganz kurz: Ich bin vorher ziemlich lang trial gefahren, da gewöhnt man sich einfach ein schokofuß an. Ich kann zwar mit beiden füßen vorn den trackstand und auch i.wie versetzen, aber im grunde fühlt es sich total bescheiden an mit dem "falschen" fuß eine kehre zu fahren und zu versetzen. Da kann das noch so gut in der theorie funktionieren. Der einzige wirklich sinnvolle grund den fuß zu wechseln, ist, wenn eine stelle aus platzgründen, wegen hängenbleiben, nicht gehen würde. 

Zu dem generellen Bewegungsablauf ist zu sagen, in diesen "extrem" Situationen ist es wichtig, dass das funktioniert was ich vor habe. Dabei spielt die technische sauberkeit höchstens eine rolle für mein Ego  
Darum meine Empfehlung, weg vom PC und einfach fahren und üben! (im idealfall mit jemanden der es ganz gut beherscht)


----------



## Marc B (27. Mai 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> "Hüftschwung" = man schiebt den Sattel mit dem Bein rüber? Hätte ich bisher nicht so aufgefasst. Aber egal.



Sorry, meine den Rahmen, nicht den Sattel. Das liest man in den Beschreibungen zu der "Hüftschwungtechnik" immer wieder, z.B. in der neuen FREERIDE, wo es als Zusatztipp aufgeführt wird 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## thomas.h (27. Mai 2014)

Sagmal Marc, fährst du auch oder "liest du nur Fahrrad"? 

Je besser der Grip auf den Pedalen, desto weniger notwendig ist das Rahmendrücken. 
Als ich früher noch mit groben Bergschuhen gefahren bin, musste ich immer den Innenfuß nach hinten stellen und mit dem Schuh, Knie und Oberschenkel das Rad mitdrücken. Das ist mit pedalgriffigen Schuhen nicht notwendig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. Mai 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Sorry, meine den Rahmen, nicht den Sattel. Das liest man in den Beschreibungen zu der "Hüftschwungtechnik" immer wieder, z.B. in der neuen FREERIDE, wo es als Zusatztipp aufgeführt wird
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



hmmm, bisher hab ich immer, wenn ich eine Kollision mit dem Fahrrad hatte, gedacht: schlechte Technik, üb das nochmal. Jetzt kann ich mir denken: super, das hab ich genauso hingekriegt wie es die Freeride empfielt.
Danke dafür


----------



## Marc B (27. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre jeden Tag, keine Sorge  Es geht in dem Thread ja unter anderem darum aktuell weiterhin kursierende Tipps etc. in den Medien kritisch zu hinterfragen, da ist es ja nicht falsch sie auch zu aufzuführen. Als Kontaktpunkt ist der Sattel/der Rahmen bei anderen Kurventechniken ja sehr hilfreich, beim HR versetzen sieht man halt die "alte" Technik mit dem aktiven "Hüftimpuls" sehr gut daran, wenn jemand dann Sattel oder Rahmen mit dem inneren Bein mitdrückt. Im Übrigen habe ich 2001 mein erstes Camp als Teilnehmer mitgemacht und kenne deswegen die Techniken, wie sie lange vermittelt wurden sehr gut. Zum Beispiel von der BIKE Webseite (Stefan Herrmann):

*"Hüftschwung:* Der Impuls bringt das Hinterrad nach oben. Blick zum Kurvenausgang, die Hüfte schwingt zur Kurvenaußensetie. Die Oberschenkelinnenseite drückt gegen den Sattel und gibt den Impuls an das Bike weiter. Körperspannung halten."

Mögliches Beispiel:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. Mai 2014)

Ich verstehe ja nicht, warum jetzt hier zwanghaft zwischen "alter" und "neuer" Technik unterschieden wird?

Zudem hat so ein Bild mit ner Poser-S5-Haltung auf Asphalt recht wenig mit Trails in den Bergen zu tun.


----------



## Marc B (27. Mai 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ja nicht, warum jetzt hier zwanghaft zwischen "alter" und "neuer" Technik unterschieden wird?
> 
> Zudem hat so ein Bild mit ner Poser-S5-Haltung auf Asphalt recht wenig mit Trails in den Bergen zu tun.



1. Da gibt es nicht viel zu verstehen  Dieser Thread hatte u.a. die Diskussion, ob das Lehren mit "Hüftschwung" / "Hüftimpuls" zur Außenseite noch zeitgemäß ist. Harald Philipp beispielsweise hat 2011 diesen Begriff noch verwendet, als ich letztens mit ihm Biken war, hat er sich davon distanziert und gemeint, dass würde er so nicht mehr sagen / vermitteln - ergo: 2011 und vorher: alt - seit 2013: neu  Da auch in aktuellen Medien noch der Hüftimpuls beschrieben wird und andere Biker wie zB hier Eisbein diesen Begriff kritisch sehen, finde ich die Diskussion über die Techniken und das Vermitteln sehr spannend.

2. Auf dem Parkplatz übt man Techniken, bevor man sie im Gelände umsetzt. Das Foto habe ich ausgewählt wegen dem Sattelkontakt am inneren Bein, um das visuell zu zeigen, was gemeint war. Sieht man hier auch gut:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. Mai 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> finde ich die Diskussion über die Techniken und das Vermitteln sehr spannend.


Du zitierst dabei sehr gerne andere Magazine und Personen. Wie sieht denn deine persönliche Expertenmeinung zu dem Thema aus? Bring doch mal auf den Punkt, worum es dir bei der Technik geht.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Mai 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ja nicht, warum jetzt hier zwanghaft zwischen "alter" und "neuer" Technik unterschieden wird?


Na, weil das hier noch nicht ausdiskutiert worden war.


> Zudem hat so ein Bild mit ner Poser-S5-Haltung auf Asphalt recht wenig mit Trails in den Bergen zu tun.


Wie soll man denn das Gefühl für das Bike bekommen? 100 x am Tag Poserhaltung einnehmen, dann ist das koordinativ motorisch halbwegs im Hirn. Auf den Trails übt man dann die nächsten 500 x um es verfeinert abzuspeichern. Ich wäre froh, wenn ich die Poserhaltung so im Schlaf könnte wie Marc. Dann wäre ich jetzt damit im Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. Mai 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Na, weil das hier noch nicht ausdiskutiert worden war.


Der Punkt ist doch der: Hier wird zwischen "mit und ohne Hüftimpuls" hin und her diskutiert, obwohl niemand weiß, was dieser Hüftimpuls genau sein soll!


----------



## Marc B (27. Mai 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Du zitierst dabei sehr gerne andere Magazine und Personen. Wie sieht denn deine persönliche Expertenmeinung zu dem Thema aus? Bring doch mal auf den Punkt, worum es dir bei der Technik geht.



Gerne  Hüftschwung nach außen war bisher auch meine Variante (hatte es ja auch so gelernt), aber das Treffen mit Harald hat mir gezeigt, dass seine Technik deutlich vorteilhaft ist. Durch den Austausch auch hier kommen für mich weitere Aspekte hinzu, die ich interessant finde, z.B. den Input von Eisbein etc. - man sollte nie still stehen, sondern sich immer weiterbilden und alles aufsaugen, um für sich die besten Sachen rauszufiltern 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (27. Mai 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist doch der: Hier wird zwischen "mit und ohne Hüftimpuls" hin und her diskutiert, obwohl niemand weiß, was dieser Hüftimpuls genau sein soll!



Naja, das wurde schon besprochen - dort wo der "Hüftimpuls" bei der Erklärung genannt wurde, ist er ja auch immer beschrieben, also was damit gemeint ist. Hier gerne noch mal mit den Worten von Harald aus seinem alten Artikel (2011)  Zitat: "_Genau in dem Moment, wo das Hinterrad abhebt, *lehnst *du deine *Hüfte *dynamisch *in Versetzrichtung*." _- sprich nach außen_._ 

Ich denke also schon, dass man hier weiss, was dieser Hüftimpuls / Hüftschwung, wie er häufig beschrieben wird, sein soll


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. Mai 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich denke also schon, dass man hier weiss, was dieser Hüftimpuls / Hüftschwung, wie er häufig beschrieben wird, sein soll


Die Aussage reicht mir nicht. Kannst du mal mit eigenen Worten versuchen den Hüftimpuls zu erklären? Wäre wahrscheinlich sehr aufschlussreich.


----------



## Eisbein (27. Mai 2014)

wer hier genau auf mein arsch schaut sieht den Hüftimpuls. 






Das zeigt eigentlich nur das was ich oben schon meinte. Wenns schwer wird muss das system funktionieren. Da ists dann im grunde wurscht wie man es löst. Ich muss zugeben, das ich etwas überrascht war als ich die slomos gesehen hab. 
Ich sollte noch mal eine slomo machen von einer kurve die nur dynamisch zu versetzen geht. (Dank eiföhn ist das ja recht schnell gemacht)


----------



## Marc B (27. Mai 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Das zeigt eigentlich nur das was ich oben schon meinte. Wenns schwer wird muss das system funktionieren. Da ists dann im grunde wurscht wie man es löst. Ich muss zugeben, das ich etwas überrascht war als ich die slomos gesehen hab. Ich sollte noch mal eine slomo machen von einer kurve die nur dynamisch zu versetzen geht. (Dank eiföhn ist das ja recht schnell gemacht)



Danke für die SloMo und die Worte dazu  Weitere Varianten per Video wären super.

@Alpe7 Früher wohl mit den gleichen Worten wie Harald, aktuell dann differenzierter mit Eindrehen der Hüfte etc. Gerade keine Zeit, da auführlicher zu werden, sorry. Meine eigenen Worte sind wie gesagt wahrscheinlich nicht viel anders als bei anderen Coaches, ich werde das Rad ja nicht neu erfinden. Werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal zusammenfassen, wie es sich für mich am sinnvollsten anfühlt. 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Bergfotograf (29. Mai 2014)

Ich denke man kann erkennen, dass es sich nicht um den Hüftimpuls handelt, wie Marc ja schon geschrieben hat. Es kann sein dass ich das nur phantasiere, aber es sieht so aus, als würdest du das Bike vor dem versetzen auf die kurveninnere Seite legen, also wie in der von Marc bzw Harald beschriebenen Technik. Da du aber ja nicht rollst, weil die Kehren verblockt sind, kann der Impuls nicht von der Vorderradbremse kommen (was mir sowieso sehr suspekt vorkommt; das Rad mit der Bremse hochziehen ist ja noch unkontrollierter als der Hüftimpuls mit Anfersen). Ob der Impuls zur Hinterradbewegung allerdings aus dem Druck aufs Lenkerende kommt, kann man in einem Video kaum erkennen.


Edit: das in deiner Slomo ist, soweit ich dass sehe, kein Hüftimpuls! Zwar bewegt sich die Hüfte nach oben (muss sie ja), aber sie bleibt statisch, die Drehung des Hinterrades kommt eher aus den Beinen.


----------



## mikeonbike (31. Mai 2014)

ich vermute mal, ihr zerreißt mich jetzt aufgrund mangelnder fahrtechnik. ich habe allerdings auch nicht den anspruch s4 zu fahren... übrigens sehr beeindruckend... zu sehen ist so ziemlich der erste versuch, mit meinem 29+ starrbike halbwegs sauber das hinterrad zu versetzen. das klappt im gefälle übrigens deutlich besser, als im ebenen hof. ich vermute, nach eurer definition mache ich das über einen hüftimpuls. ich finde das versetzen des hinterrades übrigens mit einem 26" und vollgefedert deutlich einfacher. wie zu sehen, habe ich den linken fuss immer vorne...

vielleicht mache ich das aber auch komplett falsch 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/35948


----------



## sJany (2. Juni 2014)

Bin wahrlich kein Experte, aber für meine Begriffe ist das ein Musterbeispiel für den Hüftimpuls. Gerade bei den ersten beiden Kehren sieht man deutlich, wie die Hüfte nach außen schwingt und dann das Rad mitnimmt.


----------



## beetle (2. Juni 2014)

Ich blick die Unterschiede nicht so wirklich. Wahrscheinlich nutze ich die Hüfte immer dann weniger, wenn es an mein Leistungslimit geht, könnte ich mir vorstellen. 

Auch wenn ich mit einigen hier nicht mithalte, mag ich mal zwei Videos von mir hier rein stellen, um zu zeigen was ich meine. Vielleicht mögen die Experten hier ja mal was zu sagen, ob die Unterschiede hier zu sehen sind oder eben nicht.

Beim ersten Video nutze ich (glaube ich) mehr die Hüfte.
http://videos.mtb-news.de/35683

Beim zweiten Video die 2. Kehre ist schon deutlich schwerer, auch wenn man hier es nicht so sieht. Hier ist glaube ich weniger Hüfteinsatz.
http://videos.mtb-news.de/34696


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## account2.0 (3. Juni 2014)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ...vielleicht mache ich das aber auch komplett falsch
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/35948


Nö, im Gegenteil


----------



## Eisbein (3. Juni 2014)

account2.0 schrieb:


> Nö, im Gegenteil


aha... dann sag doch mal was du da siehst. 

Für mich sieht das in etwa so aus: Genau in dem moment, wo du dein hinterrad "hochholst" schiebst du die hüfte mächtig nach außen. Der Impuls ist noch relativ "grob", damit meine ich, du musst dich viel bewegen damit sich das rad auch bewegt. Da passt das Timing bzw. die effizienz der Bewegung noch nicht so ganz. 

Versuche mal vor dem versetzen mit dem Körper auf die innenseite vom bike zu gehen und drück dich dann von den Pedalen nach vorne-außen ab. Wichtig ist (damit es nicht so schwerfällig aussieht), dass die bewegung sehr schnellkräftig passiert. Arme gestreckt lassen, körperspannung aufbauen und dann solltest du mit dem Körper um einen Punkt drehen der vmtl i.wo am VR ist. Das ist dann die bewegung um das HR in die Luft zubekommen, durch die bewegung von innen nach außen folgt dann auch eine horizontalbewegung des Hinterrads. 

Achja ganz wichtig!* Sattel runter* und wenns geht vll. am übungsrad nicht mit klickpedalen fahren. 


kurz was zu dir @beetle : Ich glaub der Unterschied in der Technik den du da vermutest liegt am ehesten an den Unterschiedlich großen Umsetzwinkeln. Im zweiten video musst du nicht so weit versetzen und möglicher weise hilft dir das gelände (steiler) etwas mehr.


----------



## Mustermann_ (3. Juni 2014)

Was meinst Du mit "Innenseite vom bike" und "nach vorne-außen"?


----------



## mikeonbike (3. Juni 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> aha... dann sag doch mal was du da siehst.
> 
> Für mich sieht das in etwa so aus: Genau in dem moment, wo du dein hinterrad "hochholst" schiebst du die hüfte mächtig nach außen. Der Impuls ist noch relativ "grob", damit meine ich, du musst dich viel bewegen damit sich das rad auch bewegt. Da passt das Timing bzw. die effizienz der Bewegung noch nicht so ganz.
> 
> ...



hi, ich vermute, du sprichst von mir ... richtig, das ist relativ mühsam. würdest du das "kurve, bremse, hüfte" video als korrektes beispiel  für den bewegungsablauf bezeichnen?


----------



## Eisbein (3. Juni 2014)

so hier noch mal zwei normale spitzkehren. Einmal statisch einmal (mehr oder weniger) dynamisch.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Juni 2014)

Ja, so habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Du springst *mit* dem Rad und nicht *gegen* das Rad ("Hüftimpuls"). Sehr schön sieht man das in diesen zwei Bildern vom zweiten Sprung:




Der Oberkörper dreht sich in die Kurve und neue Fahrtrichtung. Der Schwerpunkt ist auf dem Weg nach unten. Der Sprung erfolgt nach leichtem Anwinkeln der Kniee. Der Sprung geht von einer leichten Linksneigung des Bikes aus. Das Weiterrollen des Vorderrades ermöglicht eine gerade Bewegung des Schwerpunktes bzw. des hinteren Bikes nach vorn.




Das Bike setzt genau auf der Spur auf. Die leicht angewinkelten Beine werden wieder gestreckt.

Das Springen mit dem Bike scheint mir der Knackpunkt zu sein. Bei meinen ersten Versuchen: Springen, Körper verdrehen und dann das Bike mitnehmen, was ich erst einmal mit dem Begriff "Hüftimpuls" verbunden habe, habe ich es locker gebracht, so mit dem Oberschenkel gegen das Bike zu springen, dass sich der Sattel verdreht hat. Das schien mir nicht besonders sinnvoll. 
Warum hast du diese schöne Sequenz nicht schon vor einem Jahr gepostet? Dann könnte ich jetzt schon hin und her versetzen!


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie erschließt sich mir die ganze Diskussion über "Hüftimpuls" oder "kein Hüftimpuls" mit jedem neuen Video immer weniger 
Sieht irgendwie alles so aus, wie ich mir immer dachte, dass "Hüftimpuls" aussehen würde. Irgendwo muss das Rad ja den "Impuls", zur Seite zu schwenken, ja auch hernehmen, und das kann logischer Weise nur vom Fahrer kommen. Die Hüfte ist nun mal ein zentrales Gelenk im menschlichen Körper, das irgendwo immer mitbewegt wird, wenn der Körperschwerpunkt zur einen oder anderen Seite verlagert werden soll. Was ich nicht kapiere: wie soll man versetzen, ohne die Hüfte zu bewegen? Oder ist mit "Hüftimpuls" was ganz anderes gemeint??
Also seid bitte so gut und erklärt das nochmal für dumme wie mich:
Was ist denn jetzt Versetzen "mit Hüftimpuls" und was ist Versetzen "ohne Hüftimpuls"? Ist das, was Eisbein macht, jetzt "mit" oder "ohne"?? Und wo genau ist im Detail der Unterschied zu dem, was in beetles Videos gezeigt wird (in Bezug auf den Hüftimpuls)?
Sorry, die Frage ist wirklich ernst gemeint, ich kapier's einfach immer noch nicht/immer weniger


----------



## powjoke (4. Juni 2014)

Eisbein versetzt ohne Hüftimpuls, sollte man eigentlich recht gut sehen. Mit Hüftimpuls würde sich der ganze Unterkörper mehr ans Fahrrad drücken und somit das Rad rüber drücken.


----------



## damage0099 (4. Juni 2014)

In diesen beiden Kurven würde ich das "durchsurfen auf dem Vorderrad ohne Hüftimpuls" empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (4. Juni 2014)

Sehr schönes Video  Jetzt noch eine SloMo dazu und es wäre perfekt  Aber so erkennt man das auch schön, besonders sichtbar wird der Unterschied, wenn man sich mal danach/davor das alte Video von Daniel Schäfer anschaut mit dem deutlichen Hüftimpuls.


----------



## Votec Tox (4. Juni 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> Sorry, die Frage ist wirklich ernst gemeint, ich kapier's einfach immer noch nicht/immer weniger


Verstehe ich gut! Geht mir auch so.
Ich lese hier eigentlich nur mit, da es hier wirkliche Experten gibt und meine Meinung dazu eigentlich unwesentlich ist.
Drum nur die Erklärung zu Deiner Frage, welche ich mir - mit der gleichen Frage - zurecht gelegt habe 
Ohne den sogenannten Hüftimpuls scheint die Technik zu sein, welche auch beim Trialmotorrad angewandt wird:
_(Zitat Anfang) Das Versetzen des Hinterrades muss wieder durch eine Gewichtsverlagerung nach links oder rechts geschehen. Da man aber hier etwas mit der Beweglichkeit nach links und rechts eingeschränkt ist und seinen Oberkörper in der tiefsten Position noch nach vorne bringen muss kommt hier der hauptsächliche Impuls aus dem Abspringen in die gewünschte Richtung.(Zitat Ende)_

Wenn man dagegen das HR vom Fahrrad aus dem Stillstand in der Ebene versetzt, spürt man den Hüftimpuls deutlich, man kann abspringen und das "Ganze" mit der Hüfte rumschwenken, fast schon bewußt im Zeitlupentempo, leider schaffe ich noch keine 180 Grad...

Aber vielleicht ist es doch ganz anders ;-)

Was macht er... mit oder ohne?


----------



## Eisbein (4. Juni 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Irgendwie erschließt sich mir die ganze Diskussion über "Hüftimpuls" oder "kein Hüftimpuls" mit jedem neuen Video immer weniger
> Sieht irgendwie alles so aus, wie ich mir immer dachte, dass "Hüftimpuls" aussehen würde. Irgendwo muss das Rad ja den "Impuls", zur Seite zu schwenken, ja auch hernehmen, und das kann logischer Weise nur vom Fahrer kommen. Die Hüfte ist nun mal ein zentrales Gelenk im menschlichen Körper, das irgendwo immer mitbewegt wird, wenn der Körperschwerpunkt zur einen oder anderen Seite verlagert werden soll. Was ich nicht kapiere: wie soll man versetzen, ohne die Hüfte zu bewegen? Oder ist mit "Hüftimpuls" was ganz anderes gemeint??
> Also seid bitte so gut und erklärt das nochmal für dumme wie mich:
> Was ist denn jetzt Versetzen "mit Hüftimpuls" und was ist Versetzen "ohne Hüftimpuls"? Ist das, was Eisbein macht, jetzt "mit" oder "ohne"?? *Und wo genau ist im Detail der Unterschied zu dem, was in beetles Videos gezeigt wird (in Bezug auf den Hüftimpuls)?*
> Sorry, die Frage ist wirklich ernst gemeint, ich kapier's einfach immer noch nicht/immer weniger



Lade dir beide videos runter und schau dir das mal genau und frame für frame an, da sieht man ziemlich deutlich einen unterschied. Ich glaube wenn man es nicht sieht, dann nützt hier sämtliche texterei nicht.

Sollten wir die tage noch mal dazu kommen, würd ich gern noch mal ein video zeigen zum thema belastung der lenkerenden. Dann vmtl. aber mit dem Trialrad.


Achja, was mir selbst noch aufgefallen ist im video, die Bewegung wird durch ein eindrehen der äußeren schulter eingeleitet, erst dann kommt die "sprung" bewegung.


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2014)

Danke. Das hab ich grad gemacht, und aufgefallen ist mir, dass die mündliche Erklärung unterschiedlich ist (das mit dem Bremsen missachten wir mal komplett ), aber im Ergebnis die Bewegung, mit der Daniel Schäfer das Rad "rumschwenkt" sich auch nicht wirklich davon unterscheidet, wie Eisbein das macht. Unterscheiden tut sich das ganze natürlich in der Art, wie das Hinterrad zum Steigen gebracht wird. Beide schwenken ihren Körperschwerpunkt in die gewünschte Richtung, indem sie den gesamten Körper von den Schultern angefangen bis zur Hüfte (=Hüftimpuls?) drehen. Zu beachten ist halt auch, dass das bei dem Video von Daniel Schäfer im Flachen passiert, und bei Eisbeins Video mit Gefälle. Im Flachen muss erfahrungsgemäß einfach deutlich mehr Körpereinsatz her. Außerdem versucht der Fahrtechnik-Coach wahrscheinlich das ganze etwas übertrieben darzustellen zur Veranschaulichung.

Um meine eigene Frage mit einer Gegenfrage zu beantworten:
ist mit "Hüftimpuls" gemeint, dass im Speziellen nur die Hüfte nach außen gedreht wird, und der restliche Körper dabei mehr oder weniger statisch bleibt? Und im Gegensatz dazu ist "ohne Hüftimpuls" dann, dass der gesamte Körper die Bewegung mehr oder weniger "einheitlich" vollführt wobei die Hüfte natürlich auch mitgenommen wird?
Wobei ich jetzt wieder bei der Verwirrung angelangt wäre, denn Daniel Schäfer macht meiner Meinung nach auch Letzteres, was er im letzten Teil des Videos (mit der Blickführung) auch erklärt. Also bin ich schon wieder auf dem Holzweg, wenn Daniel Schäfer "mit Hüftimpuls" und Eisbein "ohne Hüftimpuls" macht.

Ich glaub, ich sollte nicht so viel drüber nachdenken und mal wieder machen. Scheiß Erklätung


----------



## Votec Tox (4. Juni 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ...Sollten wir die tage noch mal dazu kommen, würd ich gern noch mal ein video zeigen zum thema belastung der lenkerenden. Dann vmtl. aber mit dem Trialrad...


Das wäre klasse! 
Bitte beide Techniken im Vergleich - gern mit dem Trialrad - in der Ebene in Zeitlupe gefilmt.


----------



## Eisbein (4. Juni 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> [blaaaablaaa ]
> *Ich glaub, ich sollte nicht so viel drüber nachdenken und mal wieder machen.* Scheiß Erklätung



Habs mal auf das allerwichtigste reduziert! (nicht das der rest falsch war, aber in seiner bedeutung gegenüber dem makierten doch eher gering)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2014)

würd ja gern


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Juni 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ... , dass der gesamte Körper die Bewegung mehr oder weniger "einheitlich" vollführt wobei die Hüfte natürlich auch mitgenommen wird?


Das jedenfalls ist die ernonomischte Bewegung mit der geringsten Unruhe im System. Alle Bewegungen von Körper gegen das Rad sind nicht hilfreich. Das meinte ich mit meinem Satz: "Du springst *mit* dem Rad und nicht *gegen* das Rad"

Das ist auch genau das, was Votec Tox zitiert:


Votec Tox schrieb:


> _"..., kommt hier der hauptsächliche Impuls aus dem Abspringen in die gewünschte Richtung."(Zitat Ende)_
> 
> Was macht er... mit oder ohne?


Ah, mein Lieblingsvideo. Ab 0:33 sieht man es am besten.
Er macht wohl das gleiche. Aber wenn das Hinterrad erst einmal in einer begonnenen Kurve in der Luft ist, reicht das Bremsen aus, um die Drehung zu verstärken. Der echte Impuls kommt dabei vom Vorderrad. Das geht so natürlich nur um die Falllinie herum.

Aber ich muss gestehen, dass mich der "Hüftimpuls" in eine völliges Unverständnis geworfen hat, zum einen, weil Impuls bei mir ein fest verdrahteter Begriff ist, und zweitens, weil anscheinend jeder etwas anderes darunter versteht. Seit ich versuche, mit dem Rad zu springen, mache ich Fortschritte. Auffällig ist, dass man hierbei offensichtlich keine Notwendigkeit verspürt, die Fußstellung passend zur Kurve zu wechseln.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (4. Juni 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Aber ich muss gestehen, dass mich der "Hüftimpuls" in eine völliges Unverständnis geworfen hat, zum einen, weil Impuls bei mir ein fest verdrahteter Begriff ist, und zweitens, weil anscheinend jeder etwas anderes darunter versteht.


Das ist genau das, was ich zu Anfang der Diskussion meinte: Man muss erstmal klären, was ein "Hüftimpuls" sein soll, bevor man es hier ständig hin und her wirft.
Physikalisch müsste es eher Beschleunigung aus dem Hüftbereich denn Impuls heißen, aber allgemeinsprachlich ist das halt nicht so klar.


----------



## account2.0 (4. Juni 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> aha... dann sag doch mal was du da siehst.



Die Detailanalysen hier sind echt nicht meine Sache. Vermutlich drehe ich auch mit Hüftimpuls das Heck rum. Mir ist das eigentlich egal. Wenn das Hinterrad abhebt und rumschwenkt, dann ist Mikeonbike auf jeden Fall auf dem richtigen Weg und macht es eben nicht komplett falsch, wie er befürchtet.



Eisbein schrieb:


> Achja ganz wichtig!* Sattel runter* und ...nicht mit klickpedalen fahren.


Selbstredend, ausserdem würde ich Mike und jedem empfehlen, bei stillstehendem Vorderrad das Heck zu schwenken, es ist schlichtweg einfacher zu lernen. Mit rollendem VR ist alles viel komplexer.


Und was den Hüftschwung anbelangt, den konnte eigentlich nur einer wirklich gut:


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Juni 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Achja, was mir selbst noch aufgefallen ist im video, die Bewegung wird durch ein eindrehen der äußeren schulter eingeleitet, erst dann kommt die "sprung" bewegung.


Ich war mal eben ein Stündchen am Wiesenhang. Tatsächlich ändert das Eindrehen der Schulter den ganzen Bewegungsablauf enorm. Sobald der tordierte Körper in der Luft ist, dreht er sich gerade (in Blickrichtung), ohne dass man etwas aktiv dazu tut. Und dadurch nehmen die Füße das Rad mit. 
Empfindet das noch jemand so?

Jetzt fehlt nur noch den Mut zur Höhe.


----------



## scratch_a (4. Juni 2014)

Inzwischen ist von dieser ganzen Diskussion mein größtes Problem, dass ich absolut nicht mehr weiß, wie ich es am sinnvollsten üben sollte.

Entweder der Thread ist nichts für Noobs wie mich und auch nicht dafür gedacht Anfängern das Versetzen zu lernen, oder ich bin einfach zu blöd dafür.


----------



## Eisbein (5. Juni 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist von dieser ganzen Diskussion mein größtes Problem, dass ich absolut nicht mehr weiß, wie ich es am sinnvollsten üben sollte.
> 
> Entweder der Thread ist nichts für Noobs wie mich und auch nicht dafür gedacht Anfängern das Versetzen zu lernen, oder ich bin einfach zu blöd dafür.


Man kann es nicht oft genug betonen, einfach rausgehen und üben üben üben. Dabei ists prinzipiell mal egal wie.

Wenn man motorisch nicht ganz unfähig ist, sollte einem das vergleichen der eigenen Körperbewegung mit dem hier dargestellten nicht so schwer fallen. 

Das ist hier ein bisschen wie literaturarbeit, prinzipiell mal alles hinterfragen, verschiedenen Ansätze mit einander vergleichen, usw.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. Juni 2014)

Es geht doch wie bei jeder Technik um die Steigerung der Effizienz bzw. die Reduktion von Aufwand. Dass folglich weniger Unruhe ins Bike und in die Spur kommt, ist doch eine erwünschte Begleiterscheinung. Irgendwann kommt man beim Üben vllt. mal an einen Punkt, an dem es kaum Fortschritte gibt, dann lohnt sich eine differenzierte Analyse. Bis es soweit ist heißt es eben Blut und Schweiß


----------



## beetle (5. Juni 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> kurz was zu dir @beetle : Ich glaub der Unterschied in der Technik den du da vermutest liegt am ehesten an den Unterschiedlich großen Umsetzwinkeln. Im zweiten video musst du nicht so weit versetzen und möglicher weise hilft dir das gelände (steiler) etwas mehr.



Welche Variante mach ich denn auf den Videos? Ich vermute das ich da weniger mit der Hüfte arbeite. Wie ist denn meine Technik zu beurteilen?


----------



## lolonics (4. August 2014)

Ich schalte mich jetzt auch mal ein 

Habe gerade Sommerferien, könnte also mal ein kurzes Video zum Versetzen aufnehmen und hochladen, wenn noch Interesse besteht. Sowohl auf dem Trialrad als auch auf dem MTB 

Würde versuchen das ganze knapp zu erklären, ohne in die Physik zu gehen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. August 2014)

lolonics schrieb:


> Habe gerade Sommerferien, könnte also mal ein kurzes Video zum Versetzen aufnehmen und hochladen, wenn noch Interesse besteht. Sowohl auf dem Trialrad als auch auf dem MTB
> 
> Würde versuchen das ganze knapp zu erklären, ohne in die Physik zu gehen ^^


Man zu. Wenn das Rad dann versetzt ist, wird die Physik schon irgendwie funktioniert haben. 
Das Trial-Bike wäre für mich nicht so interessant, dafür aber verschieden steile Passagen umso mehr.


----------



## lolonics (4. August 2014)

Hatte leider nur kurz Zeit, man sieht langsam am Hang mit Hüfte und schneller mit Schwung 

Fragt nach wenns Fragen gibt


----------



## sp00n82 (4. August 2014)

Hmm, was mir bei meinen kläglichen Versuchen bei mir selbst und jetzt hier auch im Video aufgefallen ist, dass das Vorderrad gegen Ende der Bewegung nicht mehr in Richtung des Kurvenausgangs zeigt, sondern dass es mit der Schwungbewegung mitschwingt, man es also dreht. Ist das in Ordnung so, oder sollte man versuchen das sich nicht so anzugewöhnen?

(Ich bin immer noch zu blöd dafür 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## lolonics (4. August 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hmm, was mir bei meinen kläglichen Versuchen bei mir selbst und jetzt hier auch im Video aufgefallen ist, dass das Vorderrad gegen Ende der Bewegung nicht mehr in Richtung des Kurvenausgangs zeigt, sondern dass es mit der Schwungbewegung mitschwingt, man es also dreht. Ist das in Ordnung so, oder sollte man versuchen das sich nicht so anzugewöhnen?
> 
> (Ich bin immer noch zu blöd dafür
> 
> ...


Das kann man kaum kaum vermeiden. Eine Lösung die ich zeige wäre das Vorderrad zu versetzen, was zudem mit der Balance hilft. Die nötige Balance sollte vorhanden sein, um das Rad zurückzudrehen (dies am besten mit normalen Stoppies üben...für mich gilt hier: 'Wenn ich nichts klappern oder Aufschlagen höre ist der Stoppie gut') Eine Möglichkeit die ich wegen dem Wetter nicht mehr zeigen konnte wäre es fliegend zu machen, das heißt die Bremse schleifen lassen (Erst nach dem Statischen lernen, natürlich auch erstmal in der Ebene), wobei hier das Rad notgedrungen weiter in Talrichtung zeigt.

Übung macht hier klar den Meister, ich musst auch lange verschiedene Fahrer analysieren


----------



## jammerlappen (5. August 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hmm, was mir bei meinen kläglichen Versuchen bei mir selbst und jetzt hier auch im Video aufgefallen ist, dass das Vorderrad gegen Ende der Bewegung nicht mehr in Richtung des Kurvenausgangs zeigt, sondern dass es mit der Schwungbewegung mitschwingt, man es also dreht. Ist das in Ordnung so, oder sollte man versuchen das sich nicht so anzugewöhnen?
> 
> (Ich bin immer noch zu blöd dafür
> 
> ...


 
Achte bitte mal drauf, ob Du auf das Vorderrad oder in Richtung Kurvenausgang/Fahrtrichtung guckst. Ich meine, dass das Rad besonders dann stehen bleibt, wenn man draufguckt.


----------



## Marc B (5. August 2014)

Danke für das Video und den Input  Was mir auffällt ist die Blickführung, den Impuls des Versetzens könntest Du noch verstärken, wenn Du die äußere Schulter wie eh beim Kurvenfahren mehr eindrehen würdest - sprich bei der aktiven Blickführung die äußere Körperhälfte mit eindrehst. Dann geht die Bewegung auch mit weniger "Hüfte nach außen werfen", sondern mit mit dem Eindrehen des Oberkörpers - Vorteil ist, dass  das Heck so dann nicht zu weit nach außen schwingt und man die Position des Bikes nicht so stark korrigieren muss (damit es nicht Richtung Tal kippt). Probier einfach mal aus 

Ride on,
Marc

P.S.: Next week filmen wir auch wieder was, werde das Thema wahrscheinlich mit berücksichtigen


----------



## lolonics (5. August 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Danke für das Video und den Input  Was mir auffällt ist die Blickführung, den Impuls des Versetzens könntest Du noch verstärken, wenn Du die äußere Schulter wie eh beim Kurvenfahren mehr eindrehen würdest - sprich bei der aktiven Blickführung die äußere Körperhälfte mit eindrehst. Dann geht die Bewegung auch mit weniger "Hüfte nach außen werfen", sondern mit mit dem Eindrehen des Oberkörpers - Vorteil ist, dass  das Heck so dann nicht zu weit nach außen schwingt und man die Position des Bikes nicht so stark korrigieren muss (damit es nicht Richtung Tal kippt). Probier einfach mal aus
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc
> ...


In der Ebene  mach ich das auch schneller, wodurch alle Kriterien dann gegeben sind....am Berg fehlen mir dafür die "Eier" ^^


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. August 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Achte bitte mal drauf, ob Du auf das Vorderrad oder in Richtung Kurvenausgang/Fahrtrichtung guckst. Ich meine, dass das Rad besonders dann stehen bleibt, wenn man draufguckt.



Richtig!
Während des Versetztens aus der Kurvew schauen, dann geht das Vorderrad auch mit.


----------



## Dampfsti (22. September 2014)

Hab mir jetzt nicht den kompletten Thread durchgelesen, bin da aber einer Meinung mit Thomas.h und Eisbein.
Das Gesamtpaket muss einfach passen...

Letztens ist da zufällig ne halbwegs brauchbare Bilderserie entstanden. Leider fehlt genau vom Einleiten des Umsetzvorgangs ein Bild

Die Umsetztechnik muss man eh ein immer den Geländegegebenheiten anpassen.
Das Absolut wichtigste ist natürlich immer das Gleichgewicht zu behalten, auch wenn das HR beim rumschwenken mal hängen bleibt.
Dafür muss der Schwerpunkt immer Zentral über/im Bike bleiben.













url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1707877]





[/url]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. September 2014)

Schöne Serie. Bike und Biker bewegen sich als ganzes (bis auf die kleine Lenkerdrehung zwischendurch). Die Drehachse geht durch den Aufstandspunkt des Vorderrades. Das System steht fahrfertig in die neue Richtung. Sieht überzeugend aus. Interessant wäre noch die Phase zwischen dem ersten und zweiten Bild als slow motion Video.


----------



## jammerlappen (22. September 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Interessant wäre noch die Phase zwischen dem ersten und zweiten Bild als slow motion Video.


Das wäre ein Bonbon on top. Was ich sehr schön finde ist, dass über die ganze Bewegung mit dem Schwerpunkt über dem Drehpunkt gespielt wird.Scheint das Geheimnis des Bikens zu sein, genau an diesem balancieren zu können?


----------



## Dampfsti (23. September 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Schöne Serie. Bike und Biker bewegen sich als ganzes (bis auf die kleine Lenkerdrehung zwischendurch). Die Drehachse geht durch den Aufstandspunkt des Vorderrades. Das System steht fahrfertig in die neue Richtung. Sieht überzeugend aus. Interessant wäre noch die Phase zwischen dem ersten und zweiten Bild als slow motion Video.



Die kleine Lenkerbewegung zwischendurch kommt daher, dass mein Vorderrad während des ganzen Umsetzvorgang rollt...

Von diesem Umsetzer kann ich leider kein Video mehr liefern, aber ich kann evtl wenn ich mal Zeit hab ein Ähnliches machen.
Interessiert mich auch irgendwie.



jammerlappen schrieb:


> ...Was ich sehr schön finde ist, dass über die ganze Bewegung mit dem Schwerpunkt über dem Drehpunkt gespielt wird.Scheint das Geheimnis des Bikens zu sein, genau an diesem balancieren zu können?



Ja, könnte man...
Man tut sich zumindest wesentlich leichter bei vielen Sachen, vorallem beim Rumspielen


----------



## Dampfsti (23. September 2014)

Hab da was im Archiv gefunden.
Allerdings erforderte die Situation hier ein Statisches Umsetzen mit recht viel Körpereinsatz.


----------



## nureinnick (15. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, ich mach das aufm BMX schon immer so (Front Tire Pilgrim), ganz intuitiv, auf die Idee mit dem Hüftschwung bin ich garnet gekommen. 

Aber ich habe mal eine Frage: Wie kriegt man das VR ordentlich versetzt? Irgendwie fehlts mir da am Drehimpuls... Nur wenn ich rückwärts fahre, gehts ganz gut, aber einfach, weil ich da das Radl quasi "umstülpe", also fast nach hinten absteige, und knapp davor irgendwie wie ne Ballerina drehe, das Rad aus meiner Sicht seitlich kippe... Da ist der Drehimpuls dann plötzlich da. Hat da wer einen Tipp, wie das eleganter und auch praktischer funzt (fahre ja auch nicht nur rückwärts )


----------



## berkel (15. Oktober 2014)

VR Versetzen geht zumindest im Hang praktisch kaum mit Impuls nach oben, da muss man unter Ausnutzung der trägen Masse des Körpers den Lenker ruckartig zur Brust ziehen. Für die Seitwärtsbewegung lehne ich den Oberkörper und Rad zur Seite und ziehe dann das Rad hinterher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (17. Oktober 2014)

Beim VR versetzen den Pedalimpuls nicht vergessen, dann  gehts viel einfacher


----------



## berkel (17. Oktober 2014)

Ah, an einen Pedalimpuls habe ich dabei noch gar nicht gedacht.  Werde ich das nächste Mal ausprobieren.


----------



## thomas.h (17. Oktober 2014)

Naja, üblicherweise versetzt man vorne, wenn man keinen Spielraum mehr nach vorne hat. Mit antreten würd ich stets den Trail verlassen


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Oktober 2014)

@thomas.h
Nen ganz kleinen natürlich nur...
So, dass sich das Bike etwas leichter um die Hinterachse dreht, praktisch nur etwas Kettenzug.

Mach ich zu 75% so, auch wenn ich im steilen Gelände und bei Platznot unterwegs bin...
Versetze allerdings sehr oft und gerne auch vorne, einfach um das VR besser zu platzieren.


----------



## Ghost-Bike (17. Oktober 2014)

Vll kann ich zur Erklärung noch ein bisschen beitragen. Hab das hier gefunden. Hat mir sehr geholfen. Was allerdings nicht gesagt wird ist das die äußere Pedale immer etwas stärker belastet werden sollte. Nachdem ich das herausgefunden hatte( nach dem gefühlten 1000sten mal) klappte es auf Anhieb mit der 180 Drehung


----------



## thomas.h (18. Oktober 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> @thomas.h
> Nen ganz kleinen natürlich nur...
> So, dass sich das Bike etwas leichter um die Hinterachse dreht, praktisch nur etwas Kettenzug.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
interessant, ist bei mir ganz anders. Ich versetze auch viel vorne und arbeite sehr viel mit pedal-kicks, aber in der Kombination eigentlich kaum... Im Steilen zieh ich einfach vorne auf und seitlich.


----------



## GrillMeister (11. November 2014)

Hi,

Also ich hab das hier die Tage mal gelesen und nicht viel verstanden. Es folgt ein vermutlich unqualifizierter Beitrag.

Weil ich auf kleinen Touren meisst mit einer weiten Hose fahre und mangels Remotestütze schon das eine oder andere mal nen Hoden beim Hüftimpuls zwischen Schenkel und Sattel angeditscht habe, fand ich diese Technik ohne Hüftimpuls aus rein praktischen Gründen ganz interessant und hab ein wenig rumprobiert.
Erst klappte das überhaupt nicht... Dann ist mir einfallen, dass irgendwer schrieb man könnte das äußere Lenkerende drücken. Also alles so wie immer gemacht: Einschlagen, Blick auf Kurvenausgang, VR Bremse bzw. HR heben und während es steigt, statt dem Hüftimpuls einfach das kurvenäußere Lenkerende ein wenig runter gedrückt... Das funktioniert tatsächlich.

Grüße,

Gollum


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (24. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe hier auch ein bisschen mitgelesen und eine Theorie für eine neue Umsetztechnik entwickelt. Sie heißt *"pre twisted cornering technique"* 

*Ausgangspunkt* für alle Richtungswechsel ist, dass man sich irgendwie *abdrücken *muss. actio = reactio. Es gibts also immer irgendeinen Hüftimpuls; sonst bleibt das Hinterrad am Boden. (Nur gute Dirtbiker können frei im Raum rumwirbeln ohne physikalischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten zu unterliegen.)
Je nachdem, welchen Teil der Bewegung man dabei mehr betont, bekommt die Technik einen anderen Charakter.

*1. Klassische Methode*, wie in Beitrag #172 von Daniel Schäfer schön gezeigt: Man bleibt recht frontal und geht mit einem Hüftimpuls nach oben und dreht sich dabei ein, bzw Hüfte und Beine samt Hinterrad in die Richtung. Die *Drehung von Körper und Rad erfolgt also mit dem HR in der Luft*. Dabei arbeitet man recht stark mit der VR-Bremse. Das gibt Probleme im steilen, lockeren Geläuf. Dazu kommt die Gefahr des "Überdrehens" und man kann rauskippen. Aber so fängt ziemlich jeder mit dem Umsetzen an.
*2. Bisher weit verbreiteter Fortgeschrittenenmodus* (schön zu sehen im Video von Eisbein #98): Man dreht vor dem Abheben des Hinterrades den Oberkörper schon etwas in die anvisierte Richtung. Besonders die äußere Schulter wird etwas eingedreht. Der Impuls nach oben kommt natürlich trotzdem aus der Hüfte. Da der Oberkörper schon ein wenig in die richtige Richtung zeigt, erfolgt in der Luft viel weniger Hüft- und Beindrehung als bei Variante 1. Ich würde sagen, *man bringt den Oberkörper einigermaßen in die richtige Richtung, springt dann ab und in die Richtung, wo man Füße und Bike hinhaben will.* Das Bike ist aufrecht, ich neige es vor dem Hüftimpuls/Absprung ganz leicht in die Richtung, in die ich springen will, um mich abzudrücken. Also bei Rechtskurve bisschen nach links kippen lassen und dann rüber hopsen. Man lenkt weniger ein als bei Variante 1.
Mit etwas Übung klappt das auch mit leicht rollendem VR. Bremse braucht man trotzdem, aber ich denke nicht so sehr wie bei Variante 1, weil die Drehung nicht ausschließlich in der Luft auf dem gebremsten VR erfolgt.
Für mich funktioniert das gut und ich sah keinen Verbesserungsbedarf, bis ich dieses Thema gelesen habe. Wie Harald Philipp seine Richtungswechsel in atemberaubend schneller Abfolge runterwedelt, habe ich zwar nicht verstanden. Aber er macht das auch beruflich. 

*3. Variante: pre twisted cornering technique! *Inspiriert von Marcs Fotos am Anfang.
Der Plan ist, den Körper komplett in die gewünschte Richtung zu drehen, bevor das Hinterrad den Boden verlässt. Damit erfolgt keine gefährliche Drehung (Überdrehen/Umkippen) mehr im Schwerpunkt, wenn das Hinterrad in der Luft ist. Man guckt samt Oberkörper schon in die Richtung wo man hin will, drückt sich nur kurz ab und zieht das Hinterrad nach.
Umsetzung:* Bike sehr schräg* Richtung Kurve legen. Im Gegensatz zu Variante 1+2 lenkt man kaum ein. Den *Oberkörper, besonders äußere Schulter, so weit es geht schon in die Richtung drehen*. Man steht etwas neben dem Rad.  Wenn man jetzt nach oben aufsteht (leichter Impuls, etwas frontlastig) und das Bike dabei aufrichtet, dreht das Heck unter dem Fahrer nach und zeigt anschließend auch in Richtung des Oberkörpers. Dazu *Impuls nach oben*, und *Lenker waagerecht ziehen*, also äußeres (oberes) Lenkerende runter- und inneres (tieferes) Lenkerende hochziehen. Dazu benötige ich keine/kaum VR-Bremse und kann Haken von knapp 90° schlagen. Wenn es weiter gehen soll, VR-Bremse ziehen und mit bisschen Absprung in die entsprechende Richtung (Variante 2 kombinieren).
Vorteil:
- Man hat kaum eine Drehbewegungen des Körperschwerpunktes in der Luft, die man wieder einfangen muss. Wenn man von der Pedale rutscht, steht man einfach und fliegt nicht zur Seite raus.
- Man benötigt wenig VR-Bremse und kommt somit auch sicher um Schotterkurven.
- Geht recht flüssig im Rollen.
- Das HR hat nur sehr wenig Höhe (Schwenkbewegung kommt zum guten Teil durch Aufrichten des schrägen Bikes)

Nachteil:
- Das HR setzt nicht so langsam und kontrolliert ab, wie es bei Balanceakten auf dem VR möglich ist. Ist eben eine dynamische Technik, um leichtere Spitzkehren flott zu fahren.
- Geringe Höhe des HR, wenn etwas im Weg ist.
- Man kommt damit keine 180° Kurven rum, ohne was von Variante 2 reinzumogeln.
- Wenn es richtig steil ist, wird es nicht mehr klappen, weil dann der Bewegungsspielraum eingeschränkt ist.

Ich habe meine Versuche bisher nur kurz und auf mäßigem Gefälle gemacht. Deshalb stelle ich es als "Theorie" vor.  Aber ich war überrascht, wie flüssig ich bei langsamer Fahrt hin- und hergekommen bin.
Ich denke, bei sehr steilen Kehren hat man lange Arme und hängt so weit hinten, dass man das Rad kaum noch in irgendeine Richtung kippen kann, ohne sich abzulegen. Wenn ich mal wieder an einem steilen Berg bin, probiere ich es aus.
Wer testet mit?


----------



## ursinator2.0 (1. Dezember 2014)

Anfangs reicht es erstmal, einfach irgendwie das Hinterrad hoch zu bekommen und einfach irgendwo zu landen und hinterher zu behaupten, man hätte genau dahin gewollt.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Dezember 2014)

"Ja, ich wollte das Hinterrad gar nicht zur Seite bewegen!"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (2. Dezember 2014)

Versandet meine Theorie aus # 175 jetzt? 
Ich dachte das wäre der Durchbruch und jeder kann damit fluffig umsetzen!?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (3. Dezember 2014)

Diese Technik scheint nur in Kurven zu funktionieren die man auch ohne HR versetzen fahren könnte. Vor allem die fehlende Höhe des Hinterrads ist auf den Trails in meiner Gegend ein Problem da die Wege oft sehr schmal sind und hohe Böschungen aufweisen sodass man das Radl sehr steil aufs Vorderrad stellen muss um um die Kurve zu kommen. Ich kenne Leute die es so ähnlich versuchen wie von dir beschrieben aber die scheitern damit an Kurven die mit der normalen Technik wie ich sie anwende ganz leicht zu fahren sind. ..


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (3. Dezember 2014)

Das ist vermutlich der Knackpunkt. Nicht ganz so enge Kehren kann man damit flotter fahren. Wenn das Gelände schwieriger wird, wird man sehr langsam und ausbalanciert (klassisch) "fahren" müssen.
Ich werde "meine Technik" noch bisschen üben und schauen, wo die Grenzen liegen. Leider gibts in der Gegend kein Kurven, wo man überhaupt umsetzen muss. Deshalb sind es irgendwie alles Trockenübungen...


----------



## jammerlappen (3. Dezember 2014)

Irgendwer hatte sich mal Spitzkehren aus Paletten und Brettern gebaut.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (3. Dezember 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Irgendwer hatte sich mal Spitzkehren aus Paletten und Brettern gebaut.


Ich war das sicher nicht


----------



## thomas.h (3. Dezember 2014)

Treppen kann man schräg als Spitzkehre entlangfahren, wenn sie breit genug sind. Die Linie entweder mit imaginärem Weg, Pilonen, Absperrbändern, Straßenkreide, Farbsprühdose, Maschendrahtzaun, Spielkarten, Chearleaders-Polonaise, Schalbeton, Stacheldraht, Brettern, Türstehern, Sand oder Tomatenketchup.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Februar 2015)

Gibt es irgendeinen Tipp, was man beim Umsetzten mit der Hinterradbremse macht?
Ich lande bei meinen Versuchen öfter mal in unbrauchbaren Pedalstellungen.
Also Hinterrad mit der Bremse arretieren oder Pedalstellung aktiv kontrollieren?
Auf diversen Videos sehe ich oft das Hinterrad arretiert beim Umsetzen.
Ich habe aber auch Videos gefunden, wo der Fahrer bei abgehobenem Hinterrad
gezielt eine neue Pedalstellung einnimmt.
Wie sollte man da die Lernschritte planen?


----------



## static (9. Februar 2015)

Ich mach bei meinen Übungen die hintere Bremse zu, sobald das Rad in der Luft ist.
Das ganze Versetzen und wieder aufkommen wird für mich so deutlich kontrollierter. Ich kann dann bei Bedarf auch sofort eine stabile Trackstand-Position einnehmen. Wenn das Versetzen gleich in ein Weiterrollen übergehen soll, muss die Bremse logischerweise vorher wieder auf sein


----------



## damage0099 (9. Februar 2015)

HR-Bremse ziehe ich nur an, wenn ich auf keinem Fall nach dem Versetzen weiterrollen möchte!
Ansonsten ziehe ich die HR-Bremse nie.
Alleine schon, weil ich, wie Paule schreibt, evt. die Pedalposition korrigieren möchte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas.h (9. Februar 2015)

Der Hauptpunkt für blockiertes Hinterrad ist die Koordination der Bremsfinger links/rechts. Bremst man mit beiden Bremsen eine Kehre an, muss man vorne dann mehr bremsen und hinten müsste man auslassen, also das Gegenteil tun. Den Bremsdrang mit dem rechten Finger kann man sich abtrainieren, nützt aber nichts: Stört nicht, wenns hinten auch blockiert, bringt aber auch nichts. Zeitersparnis für den folgenden Trackstand ist vermutlich nichtmal auf dem Papier nachweisbar.
Pedalposition verändern ist prinzipiell keine so tolle Idee, da man ja Traktion auf den Pedalen braucht und die hat man ja vorwiegend in der waagrechten Stellung. Ist die Kurbel senkrecht, hab ich kaum Grip am Pedal, also kein Grip am Bike und kann es in der Luft nicht gut kontrollieren.


----------



## vitaminc (9. Februar 2015)

Ich verstehe gerade nicht den Zusammenhang zwischen Hinterradbremse und Pedalstellung. Kann mir das mal jemand erklären?
Beim statischen Umsetzen spielt die Hinterradbremse bei mir keinerlei Rolle, ob ich sie beim Versetzen benutze oder nicht, ehrlich gesagt kein Plan, kann ich mich aktuell nicht erinnern, ich werde aber beim nächsten Mal darauf achten. Wenn sich die Pedalstellung beim Versetzen ändert, so würde ich die Ursache bei Körperspannung, Haltung, Balance suchen. Sollte sich in der Luft eigentlich nicht ändern.


----------



## thomas.h (9. Februar 2015)

Vermutlich soll die das unabsichtliche Durchtreten verhindern...
Aber sehe ich auch so, das kann nicht die Lösung sein, sondern die Körperspannung!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Februar 2015)

thomas.h schrieb:


> ...  Stört nicht, wenns hinten auch blockiert, bringt aber auch nichts. Zeitersparnis für den folgenden Trackstand ist vermutlich nichtmal auf dem Papier nachweisbar.
> Pedalposition verändern ist prinzipiell keine so tolle Idee, da man ja Traktion auf den Pedalen braucht und die hat man ja vorwiegend in der waagrechten Stellung. Ist die Kurbel senkrecht, hab ich kaum Grip am Pedal, also kein Grip am Bike und kann es in der Luft nicht gut kontrollieren.


Dieses Video zeigt das, was ich meine. Einige Male dreht sich das Hinterrad ein wenig. Bei 0:45, 0:55, 1:09, 1:14  ist das HR arretiert. Bei 1:27, 1:44, 2:06 erfolgt eine Korrektur der Pedalstellung. Dabei ist vielleicht erkennbar, warum er das tut. Die Hinterradbremse ist dabei wahrscheinlich gezogen. Mir gefällt diese Video sehr, weil man einfach durch genaues Hinschauen lernen kann.


----------



## vitaminc (10. Februar 2015)

Ich verstehe nicht wieso er beim Umsetzen teilweise rückwärts kurbelt, wozu soll das gut sein?
Könnte mir nur erklären seine Pedalstellung war bereits zu Beginn des Umsetzen falsch, so dass er in der Luft versucht diese zu korrigieren um direkt nach der Landung mit korrekter Pedalstellung weiterfahren zu können. 

Naja, mich bringen solche Videos nicht weiter, lieber gehe ich raus und übe bis ich Krämpfe bekomme


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Februar 2015)

Ich sehe es wie Thomas und vitaminc, die Hinterradbremse hat beim HR-Versetzten keine wirkliche Bedeutung. Ich behaupte sogar, dass beim »statischen« Umsetzten die Vorderbremse vernachlässigbar ist, die muss einfach nur ZU sein.
Der Wechsel der Pedalstellung im Video ist, zumindest was das Gelände anbelangt, unnötig.

So gesehen, kann es durchaus sein, dass das Video mehr verwirrt als hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Februar 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Der Wechsel der Pedalstellung im Video ist, zumindest was das Gelände anbelangt, unnötig.


Also genauso unnötig wie das Stylen bei Sprüngen?


> So gesehen, kann es durchaus sein, dass das Video mehr verwirrt als hilft.


Nein, die Versetztechnik ist sehr schön gezeigt.


vitaminc schrieb:


> Naja, mich bringen solche Videos nicht weiter, lieber gehe ich raus und übe bis ich Krämpfe bekomme


Naja, mich bringen sie schon weiter. Ich will ja wissen, was ich üben muss, bevor mich Krämpfe stoppen.


----------



## thomas.h (10. Februar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Nein, die Versetztechnik ist sehr schön gezeigt.



Naja, er macht oft viel Bewegung aus dem Bike und wenig aus dem Körper. Dreht recht wenig ein und holt den fehlenden Winkel dadurch, dass er das Rad dann stark in die Richtung drückt. 
Aber das Treten in der Luft habe ich so noch nie gesehen, da würde ich dir fast garantieren, dass das nicht notwendig ist, zu trainieren. Es fällt auf, dass er nicht immer mit dem selben Fuß vorne hat (je mehr Trialtechniken man macht, desto wichtiger ist das) und vielleicht deshalb umstellen muss.
Wie gesagt sehe ich eher Nachteile dabei, bei schwereren Sachen, wo man den Grip auf den Pedalen braucht, kann der Gripverlust stören. Weiters ist die Bodenfreiheit auch ein Punkt, man hat ja nicht immer so glattplanierte Spitzkehren.
Ob das so einen Stylefaktor wie ein Tailwhip bringt, möchte ich jetzt auch nicht beurteilen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Februar 2015)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Naja, er macht oft viel Bewegung aus dem Bike und wenig aus dem Körper. Dreht recht wenig ein und holt den fehlenden Winkel dadurch, dass er das Rad dann stark in die Richtung drückt.


Naja, ich wäre froh und glücklich, wenn ich es so könnte. 



> Aber das Treten in der Luft habe ich so noch nie gesehen, da würde ich dir fast garantieren, dass das nicht notwendig ist, zu trainieren.


Ich werde das natürlich nicht trainieren. Die Diskussion hatte ja diesbezüglich ein eindeutiges Ergebnis.



> Weiters ist die Bodenfreiheit auch ein Punkt, man hat ja nicht immer so glattplanierte Spitzkehren.


Da hast du sicher recht. Ich habe hier auch deutlich andere Exemplare, die sich mir widersetzen.


----------



## Lord_Farquaad (10. Februar 2015)

Ich hab das mit dem Rückwärtstreten auch manchmal. Dabei bleibt die Bremse übrigens immer zu, im Video tritt er auch nur rückwärts glaub ich. Grund ist bei mir der, dass gelegentlich der Schwung zum versetzen nicht reicht und dann eben das Bike rumgedrückt werden muss. Das geht (finde ich) viel besser wenn der kurveninnere Fuß hinten ist. Da in dem Video auch nach positionsänderung der kurveninnere Fuß hinten ist, wird das wohl die Erklärung sein, denke ich. Mit stylen hat das zumindest bei mir nix zu tuhen, eher mit zu wenig Schwung.


----------



## rzOne20 (11. Februar 2015)

das mit der "drehenden" kurbel passiert mir auch manchmal. hat bei mir denke ich den grund wenn ich gleichgewicht (körper) nicht ideal erwischt habe, dann kann ich mich mit der kurbeldrehung wieder gut stabilisieren.

zum video: bei 90 % der kurven würde ja gar kein umsetzten notwendig sein. das ist eher in die kategorie stylen zu setzen, denke ich! und wenn bei dem weg bzw diesen kurven gestylt werden will, sollte das irgenwie im fahren passieren, also mit drehendem VR. so wirkt das irgendwie hölzern bzw wie eine übungsfahrt?

@Oldie-Paul   wenn du bei einem video was lernen willst ist mMn immer noch das video von dem liteville fahrer am besten. daniel .... hab vergessen wie der noch heißt, hier wissen das sicher einige. finde ich ganz gut das video.


----------



## damage0099 (11. Februar 2015)

meinst KäptnFR?

Sehe ich auch so. Vorderrad sollte bei diesen Kurven nicht zum stehen kommen.


----------



## HTWolfi (11. Februar 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> … das video von dem liteville fahrer am besten. daniel .... hab vergessen wie der noch heißt, hier wissen das sicher einige. …


Du meinst eventuell Daniel Schäfer. Aber das mit Liteville ist Vergangenheit, der ist jetzt auf Specialized unterwegs. (Komisch, dass in der Pressemitteilung nicht erwähnt wird, welche Rahmenmarke er vorher gefahren ist. )

Hinterrad versetzen Schnellkurs
Stoppie to Dynamisches Hinterrad versetzen Schnellkurs


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Februar 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> @Oldie-Paul   wenn du bei einem video was lernen willst ist mMn immer noch das video von dem liteville fahrer am besten. daniel .... hab vergessen wie der noch heißt, hier wissen das sicher einige. finde ich ganz gut das video.


Die Videos, die  @HTWolfi verlinkt hat, sind gut aufgebaut und erklärt. Der Ton ist grausam, leider.
Mir ist aber immer wichtig, das ganze auch unter Trailbedingungen zu sehen. Da übt man wohl besser erst an Kehren, die man eigentlich auch noch gut fahren könnte. Ich will ja nicht uner Maximalstress anfangen zu üben. Das bringt wenig.


----------



## rzOne20 (11. Februar 2015)

Da hast du recht! Bei mir is übrigens so das ich es im flachen auf der Wiese nicht schaffe, bzw max so 45 Grad!
im Gelände, wenn's steil is, geht es mir um ein Vielfaches leichter?


ja genau Daniel Schäfer war das


----------



## nureinnick (13. Februar 2015)

Naja, liegt vielleicht an der Neigung selbst, bergab ist dein Körpergewicht ja auch relativ zum Lenker höher und weiter vorne, sodass du weniger machen musst, wenn du mit der Bremse arbeitest. Bergauf dürfte es aber nochmal schwerer als in der Ebene sein (auch weil da der Schwung aus dem Tempo zT fehlt). Ohne Benutzen der Bremse macht es hinsichtlich des  körperlichen Aufwands keinen wirklichen Unterschied, in welchem Gelände du bist, zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach. Bergauf habe ich aber bisher auch noch nicht das HR versetzt, kam noch nicht in die Situation, dass das da irgendwie sinnvoll war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (13. Februar 2015)

Ich versetze das Hinterrad auch im Flachen, und zwar wenn ich spontan in die Gegenrichtung fahren möchte. Ich nutze die Wegesbreite dazu um zu wenden. D.h. stark einschlagen, Hinterrad statisch versetzen und schon kann ich in die Gegenrichtung fahren. Dieser Vorgang bedarf etwas mehr Kraft im Vergleich wenn es bergab geht.


----------



## rzOne20 (13. Februar 2015)

bergauf bietet sich ja auch eher das VR zu versetzen an. so wie horst in diesem video:


----------



## nureinnick (13. Februar 2015)

Ja, ich arbeite dran ^^ bergauf musste ich erst einmal scharf drehen, weil ich gemerkt hatte, dass ich mich verfahren hatte, da hab ich dann einfach im Bunnyhop gedreht...

Was ich mich bloß frage: Warum fährt er mit nem Enduro Fully bergauf? Ich meine, mit einem Hardtail käme er doch viel besser bergauf... Muss sich doch in so nem Terrain nicht noch extra quälen


----------



## rzOne20 (13. Februar 2015)

vielleicht weil ers kann ;-)


----------



## haekel72 (13. Februar 2015)

nureinnick schrieb:


> Ja, ich arbeite dran ^^ bergauf musste ich erst einmal scharf drehen, weil ich gemerkt hatte, dass ich mich verfahren hatte, da hab ich dann einfach im Bunnyhop gedreht...
> 
> Was ich mich bloß frage: Warum fährt er mit nem Enduro Fully bergauf? Ich meine, mit einem Hardtail käme er doch viel besser bergauf... Muss sich doch in so nem Terrain nicht noch extra quälen


Okay ab heute nur noch Downhill mit dem Fully^^, fahre Alles hoch und Lange mit 180mm Enduro


----------



## nureinnick (13. Februar 2015)

Ich mein ja nur, ein Enduro ist normal ein Bike, dass für Abfahrten gemacht ist, aber eben bergauf nicht ganz so fies ist wie der DH-Hobel (den schieb ich bergauf normal, aber auch aus Bequemlichkeit), und damit nur bergauf fahren, naja, kann man zwar machen, ist nur eben weit ineffektiver als mit dem Hardtail. Und teurer... Aber wem´s gefällt, ich bin ja keine Lebensberatung ;P


----------



## AlexMC (15. Februar 2015)

Nun er fährt mit dem Enduro bergauf, damit er nachher bergab Spaß haben kann. Macht man doch meistens so.
Sollte er mit dem HT hoch, um oben dann auf ein von wem auch immer bereitgestelltes Enduro zu wechseln?


----------



## chrisbiker (16. Februar 2015)

Hier mal meine "Anleitung" zum Hinterrad versetzen auf einer graden Fläche: 
Schritt 1: anfahren (nicht zu langsam, Schwung hilft immer)
Schritt 2: mit einer leichten Kurve die Bewegung einleiten
Schritt 3: Vr Bremse ziehen
Schritt 4: Hinterrad vom Boden abheben lassen und mit dem gesamten Unterkörper das Hinterrad rum ziehen wichtig dabei ist je weiter ihr das Hinterrad umsetzen wollt desto mehr müsst ihr den Lenker auch mit nehmen
Und das könnt ihr dann solange üben bis ihr es schafft euer Hinterrad um 180° zu versetzen. 
Hoffe ich konnte jemandem helfen


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (17. Februar 2015)

Das mit dem Schwung gelingt mir bei 180° Drehungen nicht gut. Wenn ich das mit Schwung und starkem Bremsen versuche, verliere ich beim Absetzen das Gleichgewicht und kippe leicht in Drehrichtung weiter. Wenn ich den Oberkörper schon vorher weit in die Richtung drehe und betont mit Hüftimpuls und Drehung abspringe, ist das für mich kontollierter und klappt meist. Ich leite das also eher aus dem Körper ein und nutze weniger das "Rumschlenkern" durch starkes Bremsen. 180° ist dabei aber mein Limit; oft sinds nur 160°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (17. Februar 2015)

nureinnick schrieb:


> Was ich mich bloß frage: Warum fährt er mit nem Enduro Fully bergauf? Ich meine, mit einem Hardtail käme er doch viel besser bergauf... Muss sich doch in so nem Terrain nicht noch extra quälen



und du hast dein 2-bike auf dem rücken dabei ????


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. Februar 2015)

Ist doch gut.
Der Nureinnick hat doch nur die ersten 10 sek vom Video angeschaut.
Wahrscheinlich ist ihm das inzwischen peinlich.


----------



## nureinnick (24. Februar 2015)

Hä? Der fährt das komplette Video bergauf oder in der Ebene... Sag mir doch mal bitte, wo der Bursche denn bergab runterjagt?

Edit: Ok, kurz vor Schluss fährt er mal fuffzig Meter was zügiger... Zugegeben, hab nicht ganz bis zum Ende geschaut, aber schon so die ersten drei, vier Minuten, bis mir klar wurde: Nope, das Tempo ändert sich net mehr :/


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2015)

Meint ihr auch das gleiche Video? 
Der Biker mit dem blauen Helm fährt doch schön hoch und runter....wobei das HR ein paar mal in ein Loch fällt....aber sonst sehr ordentlich. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nureinnick (24. Februar 2015)

Aber doch die ganze Zeit sehr langsam... Ist durchaus technisch anspruchsvoll, ich weiß, aber das sollte auch ein Hardtail noch aushalten.


----------



## vitaminc (24. Februar 2015)

Ist doch egal mit welchem Bike, er beherrscht die Trial-Technik die man dazu brauch so zu fahren/stolpern/springen.. ich sag dazu nur: RESPEKT!!

Ich hab die Tage auch mal versucht im Steilgelände bergauf ne Spitzkehre umzusetzen, keine Chance


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2015)

Also wenn er schneller fahren würde, braucht er nicht mehr umsetzten... dann kann er rumrutschen, aber wir wollen ja den Boden schonen. Deswegen lieber langsam mit Genuss. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nureinnick (24. Februar 2015)

@vitaminc Da geb ich dir absolut recht, ist sauschwer sowas, aber ich denke halt einfach, dass er sich das Leben gerade bei solchen triallastigen Fahrten mit einem Hardtail das Leben erleichtern würde... das ist leichter und kürzer, dementsprechend kriegt man die Räder leichter hoch und das Radl fixer gedreht. Und bergauf kriegt man das sowieso leichter.

@Comfortbiker Naja, mein Geschmack ist eher Volldampf ^^ Gerade auf nem Enduro


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2015)

nureinnick schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker[/USER] Naja, mein Geschmack ist eher Volldampf ^^ Gerade auf nem Enduro


Alles zu seiner Zeit und im passendem Gelände. 

Und wenn du ein vernünftiges Endurobike hast, bist du besser und schneller, gerade in so einem Gelände, als mit nem Hardtail unterwegs. 




losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nureinnick (24. Februar 2015)

Aber genau das mein ich doch: Er fährt eben nicht schnell  Und wenn du nicht schnell fahren willst, sondern bodenschonend und eben triallastig, bist du eben mit dem Hardtail besser unterwegs, weil das für solche Tricksereien besser geht... Deshalb fahren auch Streettrial-Biker nicht mit Fullys. 

Optimal ginge diese Fahrweise in dem Terrain wohl mit nem Dirtbike (mit Schaltung, logo), da kommt auch der Sattel nicht ins Gehege.


----------



## vitaminc (24. Februar 2015)

Ich würde mir jetzt nicht so den Kopf darüber zerbrechen welches Rad besser für welchen Fahrstil wäre. Wir wissen nämlich nicht, welche Strecken der Horst an dem Tag noch so gefahren ist  - Fakt ist mal eins, er kann es mit dem Enduro, also gibt es keinen Grund ein Hardtail dafür zu nehmen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2015)

@nureinnick 
Du darfst aber nicht von festem Untergrund ausgehen. Bei losem und gerölligem Grund kommst du mit einem 12kg Fully weiter nach oben als hart.  ... fahrenderweise 

...und auch bodenschonender, das Rad klebt besser am Grund...der Luftdruck im Reifen sollte aber trotzdem passen. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## thomas.h (24. Februar 2015)

Erster Grund: Es gibt wenige Leute, die für jeden Trail das passende Bike haben und dann vielleicht noch mitten im Trail wechseln. Wenn ich mit dem Downhiller vom Parkplatz zur Seilbahn fahre, wäre ich mit einem Rennrad auch schneller... Aber die Praxis sieht doch so aus, dass die meisten Leute 1 Bike haben, das den Einsatzzweck insgesamt am besten abdeckt. Und das ist offenbar ein Endurofully, auch wenn für Asphalt ein Rennrad, für Bikepark ein Downhiller, für bergauf ein CC-Hardtail besser wäre.

Zweiter Grund: Es gibt so gut wie keine Serienhardtails, die eine vergleichbare Geometrie eines Enduros bieten. Meist fehlt es am Lenkwinkel und fast immer am Reach.

Dritter Grund: Horst mag es  . Er fährt auch ungefederte Trialbikes, ihm gefällt das vollgefederte Fahren. Und funktionieren tut es auch.



nureinnick schrieb:


> Optimal ginge diese Fahrweise in dem Terrain wohl mit nem Dirtbike (mit Schaltung, logo), da kommt auch der Sattel nicht ins Gehege.


Absoluter Blödsinn. Die Geometrie von einem kurzen, steilen Dirtbike haut dich bei der ersten Stufe schon über den Lenker.


----------



## nureinnick (24. Februar 2015)

> Absoluter Blödsinn. Die Geometrie von einem kurzen, steilen Dirtbike haut dich bei der ersten Stufe schon über den Lenker.



Wie schaffe ich es nur, mit einem BMX Stufen von 0,5m oder auch mehr aus dem Stand runterzuspringen? _husthust _Vorderrad hochziehen _husthust_ Was in dem Video die ganze Zeit gemacht wird _husthust_ 

Aber wie schon oben gesagt: Ich bin keine Lebensberatung. Und wenn er so lieber fährt, von mir aus... Ich hab mir nur ein wenig die Birne zerdacht, um mich von Mathe abzulenken


----------



## haekel72 (24. Februar 2015)

Unnötige Diskussion die nicht sein muss! Geht doch ums versetzen oder? Bitte lasst es jetzt Gut sein oder macht das in einem Laber Thread - Sorry!


----------



## thomas.h (24. Februar 2015)

nureinnick schrieb:


> Optimal ginge diese Fahrweise in dem Terrain wohl mit nem Dirtbike (mit Schaltung, logo), da kommt auch der Sattel nicht ins Gehege.


0.5m geht auch mit einem Kinderbike 
Also Horst fährt, wie auch ich und noch eine ganze Menge anderer, technisches, alpines Freeride - aka Vertriding aka Bikebergsteigen. Das ist ein Sport, der sich der (langsamen) Befahrung von schwierigen, steilen Trails widmet und üblicherweise viele Trageelemente bergauf beinhaltet. Dabei geht es viel um Stufen, Spitzkehren, steiles Gelände, aber auch Trialeinflüsse - sowohl in der Ebene, aber vor allem bergab. Das Video täuscht bzgl. der Steilheit etwas, es geht schon sehr deutlich bergab. Eine Abfahrt bietet üblicherweise von allem ein bisschen und jede Facette wird mit dem gleichen Bike befahren. Auch wenn man den ersten Asphaltanteil besser mit dem Rennrad, den Uphill mit dem Hardtail, den Trageanteil mit einem Einrad, die schnellen Sachen mit einem Downhiller, die lockeren mit einem Enduro fahren könnte und die 0.5m Stufe sogar mit einem Kinderbmx gehen würde. Aber der beste Kompromiss ist recht flache DH-Geometrie mit direkterem Hinterbau. Das ist üblicherweise ein Endurofully, kann aber auch ein Hardtail sein, das es in der Geometrie aber kaum zu kaufen gibt und deswegen customgebaut werden muss.
Natürlich kannst du Einzelpassagen auch mit einem Hollandrad fahren, es geht aber aufs Gesamte!


Aber richtig, zurück zum Thema:
Das Wichtigste ist die Gewichtsverlagerung durch den kleinen Sprung nach vorne! Wenn das sitzt, ist es nebensächlich, welche Hüfte mit wieviel Grad wohin geknickt ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon geschrieben bzw. erklärt wurde?
Wenn ich im Steilen eine Spitzkehre fahre hab ich manchmal das Problem, das das Vorderrad nicht weiter rollt wenn es soll.
_Ist es besser wenn das VR noch auf der Stufe zum versetzen  bleibt, oder schon die Stufe runter rollt und dann erst versetzt wird?_ Also kleinere Stufen sind gemeint, bzw. Steine...

Edit...
hier steckt eine Frage zum Thema drin 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## aufgehts (24. Februar 2015)

. Ich hab mir nur ein wenig die Birne zerdacht, um mich von Mathe abzulenken [/QUOTE]

da kommt dann aber nix sinnvolles bei raus...deine ganzen antworten gehen am eigentlichen Thema vorbei


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. Februar 2015)

nureinnick schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nur ein wenig die Birne zerdacht, um mich von Mathe abzulenken


Mit etwas mehr Enthusiasmus für Mathe, hättest du uns einiges erspart.


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es schon geschrieben bzw. erklärt wurde?
> Wenn ich im Steilen eine Spitzkehre fahre hab ich manchmal das Problem, das das Vorderrad nicht weiter rollt wenn es soll.
> _Ist es besser wenn das VR noch auf der Stufe zum versetzen  bleibt, oder schon die Stufe runter rollt und dann erst versetzt wird?_ Also kleinere Stufen sind gemeint, bzw. Steine...
> 
> ...


Das kommt wohl auf die Stufe an (vor allem auf das 'Nach' der Stufe)...und auf dein Fahrkönnen.

Nach der Stufe nicht zu 'eng' weiter:
- Vorderrad oberhalb der Stufe stoppen, versetzen oder besser Hinterrad hoch, und erhobenen Hinterrades (  ) die Stufe runterrollen, dann hast Schwung (beim Rollen) der dich wieder stabilisiert und bist schneller als komplettes anhalten

Nach der Stufe eng weiter:
- Ganz eng: Entweder oberhalb der Stufe anhalten, versetzen, Stufe mit Vorderrad runter, nochmals versetzen und weiter
- Nicht extrem eng: Mit Vorderrad die Stufe runter und dann erst versetzen

So in der Art fahre ich...


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Das kommt wohl auf die Stufe an (vor allem auf das 'Nach' der Stufe)...und auf dein Fahrkönnen.
> 
> Nach der Stufe nicht zu 'eng' weiter:
> - Vorderrad oberhalb der Stufe stoppen, versetzen oder besser Hinterrad hoch, und erhobenen Hinterrades (  ) die Stufe runterrollen, dann hast Schwung (beim Rollen) der dich wieder stabilisiert und bist schneller als komplettes anhalten
> ...



Danke,  
ich werde es mal so üben wie du schreibst. 
Vor allem muss ich mir das... ich geh gleich über den Lenker  Gefühl.... abgewöhnen. 
Aber mir fehlt hier das richtige Trainingsgelände mit der Steilheit dicht am Abgrund. 
So auf normalen Wegen hab ich kein Problem mit dem Umsetzen und die Balance kann ich auch gut halten, aber wenn ich in den Alpen bin(leider zu wenig)....bin ich nicht mehr ganz so locker. 
Dazu kommt noch das ich mit Clickpedalen fahre. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man gefahrlos kleine Ängste überwindet und etwas mehr Selbstvertrauen aufbaut. 

Ich übe zB. auch auf breiteren Treppen das umsetzen, aber da gibt es ein Geländer und keine Schlucht 
Außerdem gehe ich klettern, aber da bin ich angeseilt. 

In der Gruppe bin ich auch mutiger, wenn einer zeigt das es geht.
Hab aber keinen in meiner Nähe der mir was zeigen kann. 

Naja, 
üben, üben, üben 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## haekel72 (25. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Danke,
> ich werde es mal so üben wie du schreibst.
> Vor allem muss ich mir das... ich geh gleich über den Lenker  Gefühl.... abgewöhnen.
> Aber mir fehlt hier das richtige Trainingsgelände mit der Steilheit dicht am Abgrund.
> ...


Als erstes mal die Klickies abschrauben und brauchbare Flats montieren dann hast Du Dir schon mal etwas Angst genommen!


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre alles mit Klickies.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Februar 2015)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Als erstes mal die Klickies abschrauben und brauchbare Flats montieren dann hast Du Dir schon mal etwas Angst genommen!


Clickis brauche ich zum rumballern... da fühlt ich mich sicherer. 





...deswegen hab ich auch diese Pedalen am Enduro.... da kann man sich auch so mal schnell draufstellen ohne eingeklickt zu sein.

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Marc B (3. März 2015)

In der heute erschienenen FREERIDE erklärt Harald seine Versetztechnik ohne seitlichen Hüftimpuls, ist genau so wie er mir das im April gezeigt hat  Der ganze Artikel ist lesenswert, also auch die anderen Techniken, checkt das mal ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. März 2015)

Check check!...


----------



## Marc B (3. März 2015)

Mit "ganzer Artikel" meinte ich das Alpin-Freeride-Spezial von ihm, nicht nur die Versetztechnik. Sehr schön wenn man so gut gemachte Fahrtechnik-Artikel zu lesen bekommt mit moderner Lehre (sonst liest man immer wieder "Körper nach hinten verlagern bei Steilheit" etc.).

Viel Spaß mit dem Artikel und danke an Harald, dass er den Artikel gemacht hat (2014 meinte er zu mir, dass er nicht mehr viel FT Sachen publizieren will).

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (5. März 2015)

Wie gesagt, mein Kauftipp für das Heft allein für den Artikel - hier ein Teaser von Haralds Technik (Quelle FB-Page summitride):


----------



## Deleted 244202 (5. März 2015)

Ich weiß, interessiert im Zeitalter des I-Nets eigtl niemanden, aber:
Darf man einfach solche Fotos veröffentlichen, oder gilt das schon als Verletzung des Urheberrechts?


----------



## Marc B (5. März 2015)

Habe das Foto abgeändert und das von Haralds FB-Page eingebettet - das dürfte gehen, ist wie gesagt eingebettet und von Harald selber hochgeladen


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (6. März 2015)

OT


Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, interessiert im Zeitalter des I-Nets eigtl niemanden, aber:
> Darf man einfach solche Fotos veröffentlichen, oder gilt das schon als Verletzung des Urheberrechts?


Es lässt sich zumindest sehr gut argumentieren, dass auch Einbetten eine urheberrechtlich relevante Nutzungshandlung (§19a UrhG) ist, die der Einwilligung des Rechteinhabers bedarf. Bei einigen Seiten (z.B. youtube) kann man sicher von einer Einwilligung ausgehen, wenn dort die Funktion "Einbetten" vom Rechteinhaber zu Verfügung gestellt wird. Nicht so einfach ist das, wenn man von anderen Seiten einfach Inhalte "klaut" und einbettet. Ich kenne mich dazu aber nicht genug mit den technischen Varianten des Framings aus. 
Ich habe mich vor etwas mehr als 10 Jahren intensiver mit dem Urheberrecht beschäftigt. Bin aber nicht mehr up to date und weiß nicht, ob solche damals umstrittenen Fragen inzwischen vom BGB in eine Richtung geklärt worden sind. Vielleicht gibts jemanden mit aktuellen Klugscheizzerwissen. 

Nicht geklärt ist auch, ob der Philipp eine Lizenz hat, die Freeride abzubilden und zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (6. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mein Kauftipp für das Heft allein für den Artikel


Das was ich auf dem Foto lesen kann, reicht mir eigentlich schon.
»Nie mehr absteigen!«  »Radfahren wo andere klettern«


----------



## aju (6. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> ...
> Sehr schön wenn man so gut gemachte Fahrtechnik-Artikel zu lesen bekommt mit moderner Lehre (sonst liest man immer wieder "Körper nach hinten verlagern bei Steilheit" etc.).
> ...



Keine moderne Lehre, sondern einfach nur die Wahrheit! Körper nach hinten hat in richtig steilem Gelände noch nie wirklich funktioniert...


----------



## Marc B (6. März 2015)

aju schrieb:


> Keine moderne Lehre, sondern einfach nur die Wahrheit! Körper nach hinten hat in richtig steilem Gelände noch nie wirklich funktioniert...



Weil es jedoch immer noch häufig so gelehrt wird und früher weitesgehend, finde ich die Unterscheidung der alten Variante und der modernen Lehre zutreffend - auch wenn es mir lieber wäre, dass die sichere und zentrale Haltung in Medien und Events Standard wäre, ohne das "Po-Nach-Hinten-Schieben"-Dogma


----------



## plk (9. März 2015)

Find das Video eig auch ganz gut =) 






und für wenns ganz geschmeidig sein soll, dann dieses video:


----------



## Marc B (10. März 2015)

plk schrieb:


> Find das Video eig auch ganz gut =)
> 
> (...)



Varianten-Vielfalt  Die von Daniel gezeigte Version ist ja genau das, was Harald mit seiner Technik vermeiden will - starker Hüftimpuls nach außen. Ich will nicht urteilen was "falsch" und was "richtig" ist, für mich macht im technischen Gelände Haralds Version mehr Sinn und die Hüftschwungvariante ist Parkplatz-freundlicher. Generell sollte das keine Glaubensfrage werden, man kann ja selber schauen, welche Prioritäten, Vorlieben und Technikansätze man vefolgt. Nicht nur ein Weg führt nach Rom...

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Varianten-Vielfalt  Die von Daniel gezeigte Version ist ja genau das, was Harald mit seiner Technik vermeiden will - starker Hüftimpuls nach außen. Ich will nicht urteilen was "falsch" und was "richtig" ist, für mich macht im technischen Gelände Haralds Version mehr Sinn und die Hüftschwungvariante ist Parkplatz-freundlicher.


Ich schätze mal, dass die Hüftschwungvariante in steilem verblocktem Gelände wesentlich schwerer gezielt zu kontrollieren ist. Etwas zu viel Schwung ...?


----------



## Ptech (10. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dass die Hüftschwungvariante in steilem verblocktem Gelände wesentlich schwerer gezielt zu kontrollieren ist. Etwas zu viel Schwung ...?



Genau das ist doch das eigentliche Problem beim Versetzen: Da wo ich auch so durchzirkeln könnte, klappt auch das Versetzen. Aber da wo es wirklich nötig ist zu versetzen, da fangen die Probleme an ! Die "Parkplatzvariante" ist eigentlich uninteressant...!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ...Hüftschwungvariante in steilem verblocktem Gelände wesentlich schwerer gezielt zu kontrollieren ist.


Das ist auch das Hauptargument für die Technik von Harald. Dabei "hievt" man das Rad mit den Beinen in der Kurve unter dem Körper durch. Man braucht dabei überhaupt kein Gefühl für den Sweetspot auf dem Vorderrad, da man bei dieser Technik eh sehr weit von diesem Punkt entfernt ist. Allerdings sehe ich einen sehr großen Nachteil bei dieser Variante:
Mit ein Ziel des Hinterradversetzens in alpinem Gelände ist doch, dass die Wege geschont werden, da man nicht mit blockierten Rädern um die Kurve rutscht. Aber: Bei der Philipschen Variante setzt das Hinterrad sehr hart auf! Das führt ebenfalls zu Bodenerosion, siehe z.B. hier bei 1:20min:

Ebenfalls in seinem Tutorial hier sieht man das sehr gut:

Es ist also einfach eine Frage der eigenen Fähigkeiten, welche Technik einem besser liegt. Beherrscht man den Sweetspot auf dem VR einigermaßen, dann kann man auch das HR sehr kontrolliert versetzen. Aber dafür muss man den Punkt, wann es über das VR nach vorne weg geht, schon wirklich sehr gut kennen. Die Variante von HP ist daher eher für Leute geeignet, die nur eine praxisgerechte Variante für enge Stellen brauchen, ohne sich in die "Gefahrenzone" des Kipppunktes zu begeben. Die zweifelsohne "sauberere" Varainte kommt aus dem Trialbereich. Dazu benötigt es aber viel Übung und auch etwas talent, daher wird nicht jeder diese Technik lernen können...
Ein schönes Beispiel zu einer feinen HR-Versetztechnik ist immer wieder dieses Video, z.B. ab 1:56min:


----------



## rzOne20 (10. März 2015)

Wie macht's den der Herr Phillip den? Kenne diese Buch nicht!


----------



## mumelter (10. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Beherrscht man den Sweetspot auf dem VR einigermaßen, dann kann man auch das HR sehr kontrolliert versetzen. Aber dafür muss man den Punkt, wann es über das VR nach vorne weg geht, schon wirklich sehr gut kennen. Die Variante von HP ist daher eher für Leute geeignet, die nur eine praxisgerechte Variante für enge Stellen brauchen, ohne sich in die "Gefahrenzone" des Kipppunktes zu begeben. Die zweifelsohne "sauberere" Varainte kommt aus dem Trialbereich. Dazu benötigt es aber viel Übung und auch etwas talent, daher wird nicht jeder diese Technik lernen können...
> Ein schönes Beispiel zu einer feinen HR-Versetztechnik ist immer wieder dieses Video, z.B. ab 1:56min:



Ja.. ja.. der sogenannte Sweetspot auf dem VR schaut zwar bei planen Waldweglein ohne ein Steinchen super aus (Respekt)... aber im blockigen Gelände schauen Trialer und BBSler dann wieder fast gleich aus. Meistens befinden sich im bergigen Gelände genau in Spitzkehren die Stufen, oder verblockten Passagen. Die zweite subjektive Erfahrung hat mit gezeigt, das wenn das Gelände (!) normal steil ist, ist das Hinterradversetzen auch leichter als in den verblockten flachen Stellen, wo man noch zusätzlich mit Pedalkicks arbeiten muß…

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (10. März 2015)

Schön zu sehen, wie die verschiedenen Varianten eingesetzt werden  Das Tutorial-Video von Harald ist übrigens aus 2011 und zeigt nicht seine aktuelle Technik in den Erklärungen. 

Ich war letztens mit Patrick Wiedemann von trailrock.de biken, das war auch klasse anzusehen wie er um die Kehren rollt auf dem Vorderrad 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Das Tutorial-Video von Harald ist übrigens aus 2011 und zeigt nicht seine aktuelle Technik in den Erklärungen.


Worin soll denn da der Unterschied zwischen "alter" und "neuer" Technik liegen?


----------



## Unterlandler (10. März 2015)

Hallo Marc,

ich habe heute deine Technik versucht (ich kann Hinterrad versetzten 'noch' nicht, probierte es aber schon in der letzten Saison mit 'wildem Hüftenreissen' eher erfolglos).
Heute hat es mit deiner Technik fast auf Anhieb geklappt. Ich habe zuerst die zweite Übung von Harald's Video gemacht - geradeaus,  leicht abfallen mit leichtem Bremseinsatz das Hinterrad aus einer tieferen Postion hochzuziehen (eigentlich wie ein kleiner 'Hinterradhüpfer' -  nach unten abstoßen und dann die Beine leicht anziehen - schon ist das Hinterrad recht kontrolliert in der Luft.
Dann habe ich deine Technik mit Kurve und Rad nach innen neigen und Körper eindrehen (eigentlich wie 'ganz normale' Kurventechnik) dazugegeben - den Hüpfer von Harald dazu und ... hat schon ganz gut geklappt. Naja noch recht unsicher und nur so ein 45°-Schwenk, aber für mich sehr erfolgsversprechend.
Ich glaube der Knackpunkt war die Zerlegung und getrennte Übung in die einzelnen Bewegungen . so wie es Harald im Video vorschlägt.

Edit: Zum eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads - also aus meiner Sicht ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied zw. der 'Technik mit Hüftimpuls' und der von Marc vorgstellten.

Ich habe bis dato immer mit der Hüfte versucht das Bike herumzureissen, bei stark angezogener VR-Bremse - mit mäßigem Erfolg, und wenig Kontrolle.

Die Variante von Marc hat bei mir tatsächlich ohne 'Hüfte nach aussen reissen' sehr schnell Erfolg gezeigt. Die Erklärung des Unterschiedes für mich: Wenn das Rad schräg in die Kurve geneigt wird, und man dann einen kleinen Absprung macht, wird das Rad logischer weise schräg nach oben gezogen: Stellt euch im Gedanken hinter das Rad bei einer z.B. Linkskurve: Rad neigt sich nach links - Fahrer neigt sich leicht nach rechts - Fahrer lupft das Hinterrad nach schräg rechts oben ) - und dieser schräg zum Rad verlaufende Hüpfer bewirkt logischerweise ein Drehung des HR nach oben + kurvenaussen.
Zudem ist bei dieser Technik mein VR immer im Bewegung gewesen, da die VR-Bremse nur minimal eingesetzt wird - zum Hochlüpfen des HR eigentlich gar nicht wirklich nötig!


----------



## Marc B (10. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Worin soll denn da der Unterschied zwischen "alter" und "neuer" Technik liegen?



Der Artikel von Harald ist aus 2011 arbeitet mit Hüftimpuls nach außen: "_Das seitwärts Versetzen ist supereinfach, wenn du das richtige Timing erwischst. Das richtige Timing zu erwischen ist allerdings nicht so einfach…. Genau in dem Moment, wo das Hinterrad abhebt, *lehnst *du deine *Hüfte *dynamisch *in Versetzrichtung*._" Sagt er auch ähnlich in dem alten Video (Knick der Hüfte in die Versetzrichtung). Im  Video beschreibt er das Anlupfen des HR auch sehr schwammig "aus den Beinen" - letztere Formulierung kann missverständlich sein, denn die Beine beugen sich erst nach dem Hauptimpuls, wenn das HR hochkommt und man zentral bleiben will. Im neuen Artikel über das HR-Anlupfen betont er die Nach-Oben-Bewegung des Körpers, die vor dem Beugen der Beine erfolgt und das HR hochbringt (deutlicher erläutert als im alten Video).

Die neuere Technik von Harald funktioniert komplett *ohne den Hüftimpuls* nach außen, was er auch mehrmals betont in dem Artikel (und im April 2014, als er mir die Technik in Siegen gezeigt hat). Mit der starken Schräglage vorher und dem kurzen Lösen der Bremse nach der Körperverschiebung nach oben schwenkt das Heck von alleine rüber. In zwei Sequenzen gezeigt und erklärt in der neuen FREERIDE Ausgabe 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. März 2015)

Danke für den Versuch, aber lesen kann ich selbst 

Schaut man sich Haralds Technik damals im Video und jetzt in der Freeride an, so ist das von der Bewegungsausführung aber doch genau das Gleiche!?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Mit der starken Schräglage vorher und dem kurzen Lösen der Bremse nach der Körperverschiebung nach oben schwenkt das Heck von alleine rüber.


In welche Richtung geht die Schräglage? Zum Kurveninneren hin oder zum Kurvenäußeren hin. Wir hatten ja schon mal das Drücken auf den kurvenäußeren Lenker. Manchmal blitzt bei mir so ein Gedanke auf, dass die Leute gar nicht genau beschreiben können, was sie wirklich tun.


----------



## Marc B (10. März 2015)

@Alpe7 Es sind m.E. Nuancen, die da einen Unterschied machen - gerade als ich in Siegen daneben stand, war es fü mich gut erkennbar, dass Harald im Vergleich zu alten Aufnahmen noch deutlicher mit der Neigung des Bikes arbeitet.

@Oldie-Paul Neigung nach innen


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Manchmal blitzt bei mir so ein Gedanke auf, dass die Leute gar nicht genau beschreiben können, was sie wirklich tun.


Harald sagt in der Freeride:


> Beim Ansteuern der Kurve gehe ich tief, gleichzeitig neige ich das Rad in die Kurve.


Allerdings sieht man auf dem Bild so gut wie keine Radneigung gegen die Vertikale, daher könntest du durchaus recht haben...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Es sind m.E. Nuancen, die da einen Unterschied machen...


Naja, von "nutzt die Hüfte" zu "bloß nicht mit der Hüfte arbeiten!" ist doch mehr als nur eine Nuance.
Zumal er von der reinen Fahrtechnik her genau gleich fährt wie früher, er erklärt es nach außen jetzt nur anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. März 2015)

Die Jungs von der Freeride sind glaube ich auch dafür bekannt, dass sie teilweise Zitate zu Bildern wie auf den ersten Seiten selbst dazu dichten.
Ich komme daher nicht um den Gedanken, dass sich zu den Bildsequenzen von Harald einfach eine Aushilfe mit Hilfe von ein paar Notizen einen Text gebastelt hat, der so garnicht von Harald stammt. Anders könnte ich mir jetzt diese Ungereimtheiten nicht erklären, zwischen den Bildern und der nicht passenden Erklärung...


----------



## Marc B (10. März 2015)

Nuance meinte ich auch im Fahren und nicht im Erklären 

Mach Dir da keine Sorgen, das stammt aus Haralds Feder. Er hat mir das in Siegen auch 1:1 genau so erklärt und gezeigt.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Er hat mir das in Siegen auch 1:1 genau so erklärt und gezeigt.


Ja, das hast du ja jetzt schon oft genug erwähnt...
Nur wie kommt es, dass immer wieder Sachen erklärt werden, die so absolut nicht auf den Bildern zu sehen sind?


----------



## Marc B (10. März 2015)

Antwort auf Deine letzte Frage: Menschen machen Fehler... ZUM THEMA: Auf Seite 92 fehlt das passende Foto bei der Sequenz, auf Seite 93 oben sieht man die Neigung - wegen der ungünstigen Perspektive jedoch nicht so deutlich, wie es im real life sichtbar ist (wenn man dabei steht und es aus mehreren Perspektiven anschaut). Ja, ich habe das mehrfach erwähnt - denn es ist besser sich vor Ort im realen Leben ein Bild zu machen als über einzelne Eindrücke in einem Magazin zu spekulieren 

Frag ihn doch mal direkt selber, wenn Dir das so unter den Nageln brennt.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Antwort auf Deine letzte Frage: Menschen machen Fehler... ZUM THEMA...


Siehe die Aussage von @Oldie-Paul! Es geht nicht darum, hier auf einem "Fehler" rum zu reiten, sondern einfach darum, weshalb es so schwer ist, einen Bewegungsablauf passend in Worte zu fassen? Und das jetzt nicht nur auf Harald bezogen, sondern mal so allgemein im Fahrtechnikbereich!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. März 2015)

Und zu den Sequenzen: Da fehlen keine Bilder. Eine starke Neigung des Rades findet einfach nicht statt. Sonst würde es wie bei dir hier auf Seite 1 aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (10. März 2015)

Bei Harald passen die Worte zu seiner Technik, wie gesagt - geh doch einfach mal mit ihm fahren und schau es Dir genau an, wenn er es Dir erklärt und demonstriert  Da fehlt das Foto auf S. 92, wo er das Bike beim "Ansteuern der Kurve beim tief gehen in die Kurve neigt" (siehe ausführliche Beschreibung in seinem Artikel). 

Jeder Mensch hat seine "eigenen Kanäle" wie er Dinge aufnimmt und welche Erklärungen ihn am ehesten ansprechen. Die Bewegungsabläufe beim Biken sind zum Teil komplex und viele Fahrer/Guides/Coaches haben einen unterschiedlichen Background, da entstehen also auch durchaus unterschiedliche Erklärungsansätze. Viel direkter Austausch unter Coaches hilft m.E. am besten, um einen roten Faden zu finden, damit nicht total konträre Erklärungen auf die Biker/innen einprasseln.

P.S.: Ich werde bei Möglichkeit neue Fotos dazu machen im Trail, die bisherige Serie ist entstand, als die Sache komplett neu für mich war.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. März 2015)

Also neue konträre Erklärung: Das Heck wird nicht durch einen Hüftschwung verschoben, sondern durch Radneigung. Ok!
Dabei bitte darauf achten, dass der KSP und damit auch die Hüfte immer! zentral bleiben!
Eine starke Eindrehung wie von @Marc B hier gezeigt kann somit im richtigen Gelände nicht funktionieren, sondern nur als Move auf dem Parkplatz.


----------



## Marc B (10. März 2015)

Neu ist die Sache mit den unterschiedlichen Erklärungen nicht, dieser Thread wurde ja im April 2014 eröffnet  Ich werde die Sequenz neu abfotografieren im Trail, gut dass das Thema jetzt nochmal aufkam  Bei dem Versuch auf dem alten Foto hier auf Seite 1 war das übrigens eine sehr steile Straße, kein Parkplatz und ich war nicht wirklich stark eingedreht, sondern hatte das Bike deutlich geneigt. Haralds Technik ist für mich immer noch recht neu, funktioniert jedoch gut im richtigen Gelände - in der Ausführung komme ich nicht an Harald ran, der das perfektioniert hat, doch alleine dass es funktioniert, zeigt wie sinnvoll es so ist.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich werde die Sequenz neu abfotografieren im Trail... Haralds Technik ist für mich immer noch recht neu...


Da kannste dir die neue Sequenz aber auch erstmal sparen. Erst üben und optimieren, dann zeigen. Sonst kommt es nur wieder zu falschen Bildern und Erklärungen...
Und da Harald die Technik momentan am besten vermarktet sollten sich alle, die es interessiert, für 5,90 die 9 Seiten in der Freeride gönnen und gut is.


----------



## rzOne20 (11. März 2015)

ihr zwei seht das unterschiedlich, schön... einer mag harald, einer nicht so. auch schön 


ich finde die diskussion etwas befremdlich. für mich stellt es sich ganz einfach so dar:

wenn ich bei einer "leichten" kehre das VR leicht rollen lassen kann nenne ich das salopp "dynamisches" umsetzen. also mit rollendem VR. da brauche ich keinen hüftimpuls. dann halt so wie es gerade von harald und konsorten als einzig gute technik verkauft wird.

bei schweren stellen mit absturzgefahr und keiner möglichkeit das VR rollen zu lassen und stellen wo man evtl auf 2-3 x rüber muss nenne ich das ganz salopp "statisch". also das VR muss stehen. wenn VR steht, die ganze einheit (bike+fahrer) sich also nicht vorwärts bewegt, dann geht das nur mit "hüftimpuls" (wie das halt hier so genannt wird). wenn ich stehe kann ich knicken und radl biegen was ich will, da schwnkt das HR nicht einfach so aus  (bei mir hatl)


----------



## Marc B (11. März 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ihr zwei seht das unterschiedlich, schön... einer mag harald, einer nicht so. auch schön  ich finde die diskussion etwas befremdlich. für mich stellt es sich ganz einfach so dar (...) dann halt so wie es gerade von harald und konsorten als einzig gute technik verkauft wird.(...)



Ob man Harald mag oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle  Ja, es ist ganz einfach: Es gibt mehrere Varianten, die ihren Sinn haben  (und nicht DIE einzig Wahre). Aber: Wenn Neulinge es generell lernen wollen, stellt sich dann für jeden Coach die Frage, welche Technik didaktisch und auf lange Sicht erstmal eher angebracht ist. Das muss man dann für sich entscheiden und ich halte einen Austausch unter Coaches/Ausbildern für sehr sinnvoll 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## vitaminc (11. März 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> bei schweren stellen mit absturzgefahr und keiner möglichkeit das VR rollen zu lassen und stellen wo man evtl auf 2-3 x rüber muss nenne ich das ganz salopp "statisch". also das VR muss stehen. wenn VR steht, die ganze einheit (bike+fahrer) sich also nicht vorwärts bewegt, *dann geht das nur mit "hüftimpuls" (wie das halt hier so genannt wird).* wenn ich stehe kann ich knicken und radl biegen was ich will, da schwnkt das HR nicht einfach so aus  (bei mir hatl)



Das kommt bestimmt wieder darauf an... wie so oft.
Wenn der Lenker stark eingeschlagen ist, und du das Hinterrad lupft, dann drück mal auf das äußere Lenkerende, normalerweise sollte dann das Hinterrad in Fahrtrichtung schwenken. Ich weiß natürlich nicht, ob das so praktikabel ist in der Situation die du beschrieben hast.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. März 2015)

Die Verantwortung der Coaches liegt dann auch darin, dass sie die Bewegung, die sie "lehren" wollen, komplett durchdacht haben und ein gutes Konzept erarbeiten mit dem sie dann die Technik sicher und verständlich den Leuten beibringen.
Ein "hin und her" wie jetzt mit ohne Hüftimpuls oder Radneigung führt nur zu Verwirrung und im schlechtesten Fall zu falsch gelernten Bewegungen.


----------



## damage0099 (11. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> und im schlechtesten Fall zu falsch gelernten Bewegungen.



=> Dann haben wir wieder eine neue Technik


----------



## Marc B (11. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Die Verantwortung der Coaches liegt dann auch darin, dass sie die Bewegung, die sie "lehren" wollen, komplett durchdacht haben und ein gutes Konzept erarbeiten mit dem sie dann die Technik sicher und verständlich den Leuten beibringen.



Sehe ich auch so, seit Anfang April 2014 habe ich mich damit intensiv beschäftigt, um ein gutes Konzept zu finden. Das Leben funktioniert jedoch nach dem Motto "You live and learn" und so lernt man auch als Coach stets dazu, was zu Änderungen in der Lehre führen kann und auch gut so ist. So kann man mehrere Varianten anbieten, was ich seit Ende letzter Saison auch mache, davor blieb ich erst bei der Variante, die ich durch Herrmann etc. selber damals gelernt hatte.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (11. März 2015)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Wenn ich auf einem harten Untergrund wie Asphalt oder Pflaster/Beton das Hinterradversetzen übe, dann habe ich oft das Gefühl, dass das Hinterrad sehr "hart" aufsetzt bzw. habe teilweise etwas Angst, dass es mir beim Aufsetzen des HR mal den Mantel von der Felge ziehen könnte (was aber bisher noch nie passiert ist  ). Ist das normal oder geht das bei euch (die ja das Versetzen anscheinend beherrschen) so weich, dass ihr das Aufsetzen des Hinterrades kaum spürt?


----------



## vitaminc (11. März 2015)

Wenn das so wäre, dann dürfte man eigentlich auch nicht droppen oder durchs Steinfeld bretzeln.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (11. März 2015)

Also den Mantel hats mir noch nie von der Felge gezogen, weder beim umsetzen noch sonstigem Kram ala schräge Landungen nach nem Whip oder so. 
Ansosnten is mir das relativ egal wie hart ich den Reifen aufsetze, da is mehr Belastung drauf wenn ich mal ausversehen aus nem Meter ins Flat segel oder ne Landung schiefgeht.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. März 2015)

Das mit dem Aufsetzen vom HR hängt tatsächlich sehr davon ab, ob du ein Hardtail oder Fully fährst. Beim Fully (z.B. mit viel SAG) musst du das Aufkommen des Hinterrades nicht selbst soo stark aus den Beinen abfedern, daher fühlt es sich mit Fully meist etwas sanfter an. Beim Hardtail muss das Timing der "Abfederbewegung" schon gut passen, damit es nicht zu sehr scheppert.
Bei einer dynamischen Versetzbewegung kommt das Hinterrad allgemein schon recht hart auf, das stimmt.


----------



## scratch_a (12. März 2015)

Danke Alpe7. Fahre Fully....aber anscheinend sind meine Versetzversuche dann eher dynamisch und es passt das Timing noch nicht so ganz


----------



## Guru (27. April 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Danke Alpe7. Fahre Fully....aber anscheinend sind meine Versetzversuche dann eher dynamisch und es passt das Timing noch nicht so ganz



Hatte am WE einen Kurs zur "dynamischen Versetzkehre". Bei mir hapert es am Wechselspiel von Schleifbremse und Körperspannung, daher setze ich auch eher hart auf.

(Dazu muss ich noch den elendigen Hüftimpuls aus meinem Kopf herausbekommen. Der mag in der statischen Versetzkehre seine gute Berechtigung haben, in der dynamischen - aus der Fahrt heraus - jedoch nicht).


----------



## scratch_a (27. April 2015)

Hört sich interessant an...so ein Kurs wäre für mich auch nicht verkehrt. Aber dazu hab ich es glaub ich noch zu wenig drauf. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr.


----------



## aufgehts (27. April 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> (Dazu muss ich noch den elendigen Hüftimpuls aus meinem Kopf herausbekommen. Der mag in der statischen Versetzkehre seine gute Berechtigung haben, in der dynamischen - aus der Fahrt heraus - jedoch nicht).



bevor statisches versetzen nicht zuverlässig klappt,
ist dynamisches versetzen sinnlos...
erst das richtige gefühl für ,
---bremse--- körperschwerpunkt nach vorne---eindrehen---hüft/bein/impuls
bringt das nötige feingefühl für dynamisches versetzen....


----------



## Guru (28. April 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> bevor statisches versetzen nicht zuverlässig klappt,
> ist dynamisches versetzen sinnlos...
> erst das richtige gefühl für ,
> ---bremse--- körperschwerpunkt nach vorne---eindrehen---hüft/bein/impuls
> bringt das nötige feingefühl für dynamisches versetzen....



Das ist nicht die Meinung der Coaches gewesen. Und auch nicht meine.

Denn das dynamische Versetzen ist eine andere Bewegung. Und das Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, wann das Hinterrad abhebt (Bremse / Beinarbeit / (keine) Gewichtsverlagerung), geht auch sehr gut beim Üben der Vorstufen der dynamischen. 

Die statische kann man dann immer noch lernen (zusätzlicher Hüftimpuls, automatisches, gegenläufiges Eindrehen des Lenkers)



scratch_a schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an...so ein Kurs wäre für mich auch nicht verkehrt. Aber dazu hab ich es glaub ich noch zu wenig drauf. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr.



Kommt darauf an. Lieber früh eine richtige Technik üben als später eine falsche/unpassende (wie bei mir der Hüftimpuls) wieder rausbekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (28. April 2015)

@Guru: Hast du zufällig Videos davon gemacht? Super wäre ein Vergleich vorher - nachher.

Ich tu mich mit den Begriffen "statisch" und "dynamisch" immer noch schwer. Ist damit eigentlich der Bewegungsablauf des Körpers gemeint oder ob das Rad steht bzw. rollt? Oder beides zusammen?
Eigentlich dachte ich, dass es mir einigermaßen klar ist, aber mit "gegenläufiges Eindrehen des Lenkers" kamen mir jetzt so Zweifel


----------



## Guru (28. April 2015)

Vorab: Ich bin ein Lernender, nicht der Coach. Videos von mir gibt es, liegen mir aber nicht vor. Kannst du aber selbst gut testen, finde ich.

Statisch = Versetzkehre aus dem Stand. 
Dynamisch = aus der Fahrt.

Unterschied: Bei der dynamischen zeigt das Vorderrad immer in die Richtung, wo es hinrollen soll. Bei der statischen kann man mit dem VR machen, was man will, man rollt ja nicht den Abhang runter, man steht.

Problem beim Hüftimpuls: Wenn du das HR hochnimmst und den Impuls gibst, drehst du automatisch den Lenker in die Gegenrichtung, im Fall der Kehre also hangabwärts. Wenn du das also aus der Fahrt machst, fährst du (kurz) Richtung Abgrund. Dieses Risiko vermeidet die Technik ohne Hüftimpuls.

Soweit vom Laien


----------



## scratch_a (28. April 2015)

Danke, so in etwa habe ich mir das gedacht 

Das mit dem Lenker in die Gegenrichtung muss ich mal beobachten, ist mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen. Ich übe das Versetzen meist auch aus der langsamen Fahrt heraus. Mein Problem ist vor allem, dass ich noch nicht das genaue Aufsetzen des HR beherrsche und es meiner Meinung nach eben zu hart aufsetzt. 
Merkt man da bei so einem Kurs deutliche Fortschritte oder bekommt man da eher das "Werkzeug zum Üben" beigebracht und merkt erst einmal kaum eine Steigerung?


----------



## Guru (29. April 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Merkt man da bei so einem Kurs deutliche Fortschritte oder bekommt man da eher das "Werkzeug zum Üben" beigebracht und merkt erst einmal kaum eine Steigerung?



Dürfte bei jedem anders sein. Wenn man eh schon kurz davor steht, kann der Kurs helfen, alles zusammenzufügen, denke ich. Bei mir war seine Leistung, die Einzelteile mal richtig zu lernen. Zusammensetzen kommt bei mir durch Üben, hoffentlich.


----------



## damage0099 (29. April 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> Wenn du das HR hochnimmst und den Impuls gibst, *drehst du automatisch den Lenker in die Gegenrichtung*, im Fall der Kehre also hangabwärts. Wenn du das also aus der Fahrt machst, fährst du (kurz) Richtung Abgrund. Dieses Risiko vermeidet die Technik ohne Hüftimpuls.


Das kann man machen, muß man aber nicht .
Und 'automatisch' dreht man den Lenker sowieso nicht in die Gegenrichtung...Wenn, dann nur, um das Gleichgewicht auszugleichen.
Beide Techniken machen Sinn und haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## Guru (29. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Und 'automatisch' dreht man den Lenker sowieso nicht in die Gegenrichtung...Wenn, dann nur, um das Gleichgewicht auszugleichen.



Wie auch immer. Ich sah und bekam gezeigt, dass man es automatisch macht - um das Gleichgewicht zu halten.



damage0099 schrieb:


> Beide Techniken machen Sinn und haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung.



Nichts anderes hatte ich geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (29. April 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> Bei der statischen kann man mit dem VR machen, was man will, man rollt ja nicht den Abhang runter, man steht.


Vorderrad muss in Richtung der Kehre bzw. geplanten Fahrlinie eingeschlagen werden, erst dann wird versetzt.


Guru schrieb:


> Problem beim Hüftimpuls: Wenn du das HR hochnimmst und den Impuls gibst, drehst du automatisch den Lenker in die Gegenrichtung, im Fall der Kehre also hangabwärts.


Meiner Meinung nach bleibt der Lenkeinschlag unverändert (ist fix/statisch bezogen auf den Untergrund). Nimmt man die Radachse als Bezug, sieht es während dem Versetzen nur so aus, als würde man gegenlenken bzw. in den Abgrund steuern.




 


 

Auch bin ich der Meinung, dass man mit statischen Versetzen mehr technische Problem bewältigen kann, als dynamisch. Aber keine Regel ohne Ausnahme, manche Stellen gehen halt nur dynamisch z. B. falls es am Hinterrad keinen Platz gibt.
Bisher hab ich noch niemanden kennengelernt, der erst dynamisch und dann statisch versetzten konnte, nur immer umgekehrt.

Dynamisch sieht halt cooler aus.


----------



## aju (29. April 2015)

Statisch oder dynamisch? Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge!
Im folgenden Video (3:40 bis 4:30) fahre ich langsam einen eher engen und hackeligen Trail. Trotzdem "dreht" das Vorderrad immer mit in Fahrtrichtung ein, auch wenn es beim Versetzen steht. Einen Lenkausschlag nach Kurvenaußen gibt es eigentlich nur in der ersten Rechtskurve. Und da rollt das Vorderrad während des Versetzvorgangs


----------



## HTWolfi (29. April 2015)

Großteil *dynamisch*, teilweise *statisch* und viel *halbdynamisch* ( z. B. 04:22 und 04:26)
03:59 erst dynamisch, unmittelbar im anschluss 2 kleine statische Versetzter.

Meine Definition:

statisch = VR steht - HR hebt ab (versetzt) - HR setzt auf - VR steht immer noch - weiter rollen
dynamisch = VR rollt - HR hebt ab (versetzt) - VR rollt immer noch - HR setzt in der Rollbewegung auf
halbdynamisch = VR steht - HR hebt ab (versetzt) - VR rollt vorwärts - HR setzt in der Rollbewegung auf


----------



## aju (29. April 2015)

Danke! Das ist doch endlich mal eine richtige und sinnvolle Definition!
... und das ganz ohne "Lenker in irgendwelche Richtungen" Aussagen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. April 2015)

Da für mich die Begriffe statisch und dynamisch völlig anders belegt sind, kann ich nur beschreiben, *was ich in den  verschiedenen Videos sehe*. Natürlich sehe ich da auch "Lenker in irgendwelche Richtungen" stehen.
Bei allen Versetzern ist die Vorderradbremse beteiligt. Der Schwenk des Hinterrades:

wird durch eine Hupf-Drehbewegung des unteren Rumpfes eingeleitet. (Hüftimpuls?) Dabei dreht sich das Rad um das Steuerrohr. Das Vorderrad bleibt (gebremst) stehen.
wird durch eine Drehung, die im Schultergürtel noch bei aufgesetztem Hinterrad beginnt und während des Abhebens bis zum Unterkörper fortschreitet, ausgeführt. Das Rad dreht sich dabei um den Aufstandspunkt  des Vorderades. Hierbei wird oft die Bremse schon wieder vor dem Aufsetzen des Hinterrades gelockert. Beim so begonnenen Weiterfahren gewinnt man Raum für das Hinterrad.

Fahren auf dem Vorderrad. Hierbei sind die größten Schwenks möglich. Das Hinterrad kommt aus Gleichgewichtsgründen immer gleichmäßig sehr hoch. Die Geschwindigkeit ist relativ hoch.
In der Praxis scheint für die Wahl der Technik eine Rolle zu spielen, wie riskant die einzelne Fahrweise an der jeweiligen Kehre ist.


----------



## scylla (2. Mai 2015)

"Lenker automatisch in Gegenrichtung drehen"
Falls mir das passiert (kommt durchaus vor), ärgere ich mich immer, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass das nur dann passiert, wenn man es falsch macht. Z.B. den Seitwärtsschwung nicht richtig dosiert, nicht genug Körperspannung, etc. In gewissen Situationen kann das durchaus nicht ganz ohne sein... wenn es z.B. neben der Kurve ordentlich runter geht und man nach (oder während) dem Versetzer sofort weiter rollen muss weil der Untergrund zu bröselig ist um das Vorderrad zu lange im Stand zu halten. Das Gleichgewicht kann man eigentlich auch prima halten, ohne irgendwelche komischen Dinge mit dem Vorderrad zu machen, zumindest im Idealfall.
"Automatisch" sollte das Eindrehen des VR in Gegenrichtung also meiner Meinung nach keinesfalls passieren. Und wenn es das tut, sollte man mehr üben um das abzuschaffen (genau das mach ich jetzt auch gleich)


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Mai 2015)

Leider ist es mir heute nicht möglich zu üben, eventuell morgen und übermorgen auch nicht. 
...da ich bei meinen regelmäßigen Versuchen auf der Übungswiese über den Lenker gegangen bin. Dabei hat  der linke Ellenbogen brutal dem linken Oberschenkel gezeigt, wer härter ist... aua 

Aber im Ganzen mache ich schon gute Fortschritte, dank den Erläuterungen hier. Irgendwie bin ich hemmungsloser geworden. 

tapatapadu


----------



## Janf85 (3. Mai 2015)

Statisch, dynamisch, spartanisch ..... Scheiss egal geht biken ;-) wenn es klappt, dann klappt es egal welchen begriff ihr euch dafür raussucht, definiert oder erfindet. Jaja ich neige selbst manchmal zur über theoretisierung ich weiss :-D


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2015)

@Janf85.... und was ist wenn es nicht klappt?... kommst du da zu mir geradelt und zeigst es mir. 

Versuch hier mal was zu erklären, wenn keine bekannten  Begriffe dazu verwendet werden. Ein gemeinsamer Nenner ist bei einer Diskussion immer hilfreich. 

Und wieso bist du hier im Forum?...und nicht am radeln. 





send per tapatapadu


----------



## Janf85 (3. Mai 2015)

Ich sagte ich neige ja auch zur über theoretisierung. Deswegen bin ich hier.

Aber ob jetzt dynamisch und wo statisch anfängt und was jetzt dynamisch ist und was wer unter dem Begriff versteht .... Mhh ich bezweifle das das das Detail ist was die Verbesserung bringt. Diese 30 min lieber draussen üben ;-).

Ich mach das irgendwie so wie ich das mache. Kurven sind eher mein über theoretisches Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Mai 2015)

Janf85 schrieb:


> ..... Scheiss egal geht biken ;-)


Du bist hier falsch. Das Forum zur Bekämpfung des inneren Schweinehunds ist woanders. Hier wird diskutiert.   *!*


----------



## Marc B (13. August 2015)

Ich habe mal einen Clip dazu gemacht, leider ohne Slow-Motion:


----------



## Guru (14. August 2015)

Sieht super aus!

Kein (erkennbares) Gegenlenken in der Kurve, oder? Hast du auch die VR-Bremse genutzt oder nur die Gewichtsverlagerung?


----------



## Marc B (14. August 2015)

Danke! Ich habe die Blickführung, Radneigung und Nosewheelie dafür zusammen gepuzzlet


----------



## Del Pedro (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich greife mal wieder dieses Thema auf, da ich endlich dazu gekommen bin Videos zu machen. Leider hab ich nur drei Spitzkehren-Versionen, da dann mein Akku aufgegeben hat 

Ich bin der Meinung das viel aneinander vorbei geredet und missverstanden wird. Deshalb meine Videos inkl. slow motion, damit wir einmal alle das gleiche zum Beschreiben haben. Sonst hat ja jeder sein eigenes Bild im Kopf über das er schreibt, wodurch Missverständnisse vorprogrammiert sind.

Die Videos zeigen drei verschiedene Möglichkeiten eine Spitzkehre mit Versetzen des Hinterrades zu fahren. Bevor ich meine Meinung zu diesem Thema schreibe und beschreibe was ich versucht habe darzustellen, bzw. wie ich die Techniken definieren würde (statisch, dynamisch, Radneigung, Hüftimpuls, etz.) sowie deren situationsspezifische Vor- und Nachteile diskutiere, würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr einmal die Aktionen im Video beschreibt und interpretiert.

Bitte versucht klar zwischen Beobachtung und Interpretation zu trennen, das macht es für alle anderen deutlich leichter eure Gedanken nachzuvollziehen und sachlich zu bleiben


----------



## Ptech (6. Oktober 2015)

So wie in Version 1 würd ichs gerne machen! In der Praxis kommt aber Version 2 dabei raus...!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Oktober 2015)

Da schließe ich mich an, wobei bei rauem, steinigen Grund Variante Zwei sicherer ist. 

Wie gut so ein flüssiges Umsetzen klappt, ist vom guten Zusammenspiel der Bremse, der Steilheit, der Geschwindigkeit und Untergrund abhängig.
Wenn das nach vielem üben klappt, kommt dann irgendwann noch Angst dazu, wenn es auf einen steilen Abhang auf einem schmalen Weg zugeht. 

Wenn man sich eine ziemlich steile,  ausgewaschene Forststraße sucht, also wer sonst keine Spitzkehren am laufenden Band vor der Haustür hat, und auf dieser im Zickzack mit Umsetzen hinunter rollt, bekommt am schnellsten etwas Routine. 


Aber wie ein Fahrer in so kurzer Zeit so eine Furche im Wald ziehen kann?  ... ob das auf Dauer gut ist? 
Das darf in einem Lehrfilm nicht so aussehen. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Marc B (12. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schöne Clips, Del Pedro  Ich habe zu der rollenden Variante ein neues Video gemacht:


----------



## scylla (12. Oktober 2015)

sorry, aber eine kleine Kritik kann ich mir grad nicht verkneifen: wenn du schon die Trailrules betonst (wichtig und ok) dann bleib doch bitte im Vorführvideo auf dem Weg, auch wenn der Weg eine Treppe ist, und fahr nicht nebendran vorbei. Der visuelle und auditive Eindruck harmonieren an einer Stelle nicht ganz 
Oder soll das bei 2:20 eine Vorführung dessen sein, wie man es nicht machen soll? Wenn ja, hab ich's einfach nicht gleich kapiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (12. Oktober 2015)

Der Weg ist etwas breiter und geht sowohl über als auch neben der Treppe - war auch schon immer so, kenne ich nicht anders die Stelle  Was genau meinst Du bei 2:20 Min.?


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> sorry, aber eine kleine Kritik kann ich mir grad nicht verkneifen: wenn du schon die Trailrules betonst (wichtig und ok) dann bleib doch bitte im Vorführvideo auf dem Weg, auch wenn der Weg eine Treppe ist, und fahr nicht nebendran vorbei. Der visuelle und auditive Eindruck harmonieren an einer Stelle nicht ganz
> Oder soll das bei 2:20 eine Vorführung dessen sein, wie man es nicht machen soll? Wenn ja, hab ich's einfach nicht gleich kapiert.


Mensch, Treppen fahren ist erst im nächsten Video dran. 

Übrigens sehr gut erklärende Filme... am WE nehme ich mir den Bunnyhop vor,  bzw. das rollen auf dem Hinterrad. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## scylla (12. Oktober 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Der Weg ist etwas breiter und geht sowohl über als auch neben der Treppe - war auch schon immer so, kenne ich nicht anders die Stelle  Was genau meinst Du bei 2:20 Min.?



Ok, wenn das alles zum Weg gehört hab ich nix gesagt, ich kenne die örtlichen Gegebenheiten ja nicht. Aufm Video ohne weitere Ortskenntnis sah's nur so ein bissel aus als würdest du gleich ins Unterholz abbiegen (übertrieben formuliert), das fand ich dann ein wenig seltsam direkt nach der Anweisung, dass man Kurven nicht schneiden sollte.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (13. Oktober 2015)

Gibt es eine Technik das Hinterrad nach dem Versetzen wieder sanft auf den Boden zu setzen?


----------



## Girl (14. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

kann mal bitte dazu jemand was sagen was ich besser machen kann.

Besser ging das alleine nicht zu filmen.

Danke
Alex


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Oktober 2015)

Girl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mal bitte dazu jemand was sagen was ich besser machen kann.
> 
> ...


Eigentlich habe ich nur was an der Filmerei auszusetzen. 
...die Fahrerei sieht für mich geschmeidig und gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Oktober 2015)

Girl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mal bitte dazu jemand was sagen was ich besser machen kann.
> 
> ...



Du könntest an deiner Blickführung arbeiten, wenn du dich weiter verbessern willst. Sobald du den Schwenk einleitest den Blick in Richtung Kurvenausgang richten. Das hilft dir die Kehre irgendwann in einem Schwung zu schaffen und das ganz flüssiger durchzuführen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Oktober 2015)

Del Pedro schrieb:


> ..., würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr einmal die Aktionen im Video beschreibt und interpretiert.
> 
> Bitte versucht klar zwischen Beobachtung und Interpretation zu trennen, das macht es für alle anderen deutlich leichter eure Gedanken nachzuvollziehen und sachlich zu bleiben


Version (1):
Nosewheelie. perfekt angesetzt und durchgefahren. Geschwindigkeit hoch.
Gleichmäßiges Drehen des Vorderrades. Beim Aufsetzen des Hinterrades (In der Luft ohne Rotation -> gebremst) Andrehen ohne Rutschen - also ungebremst. Das Hinterrad ist wenig belastet.

Version (2):
Vier kleine Versetzer. Das Vorderrad kommt jeweils zum Stillstand. Geschwindigkeit gering. Das Hinterrad rollt ohne Rutschen beim Aufsetzen weiter.

Version (3):
Ein größerer Versetzer. Geschwindigkeit mittel. Das Vorderrad kommt an der steilsten Stelle (Falllinie) zum Stehen. Das Hinterrad rutscht beim Aufsetzen. Es ist stärker belastet als bei (1). Das Vorderrad radiert auch leicht beim Kurs korrigieren.

Folgerungen für den Trail:
Version (1) schont den Trail am meisten und erlaubt ein flüssiges Fahren, wenn man den Trail gut kennt.
Version (2) sieht zwar aus wie Hasenhoppeln, schont aber den Trail ebenfalls recht gut. (mehrere kleine statt einer großen Belastung -> (3))
Version (3) belastet den Trail merklich. Gebremst wird an der empfindlichsten Stelle, das Aufsetzen des Hinterrades haut richtig rein.

Kommentar:
Diese Aussagen gelten für einen Trail, der erdig ist, ohne Steine und Wurzeln. Bei einem rauheren Trail kann (1) schnell unmöglich werden. Bei Steinen kann (3) sinnvoll sein. (2) statt mit vier nur mit zwei Versetzern, einen zu Beginn und einen am Ende ist eine auf unbekanntem Trail eine sichere und schonende Methode. Bei engem Raum könnten sie auch sofort nacheinander erfolgen.

Über Blickführungen und Krafteinsatz lässt sich nicht ernsthaft etwas Zutreffendes sagen.


----------



## Girl (14. Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank, das mit der Blickführung haben ich wärend der 136 Kehren ab und an versucht, ist aber nicht so einfach. Manche Kurven gingen auch in einem Schwung aber warum kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich werde weiter üben und vielleicht mal jemanden mitnehmen der die Kamera hält  ist nicht so einfach das Telefon auf den Boden zu stellen damit was zu sehen ist.

Eine Frage hab ich noch, nutzt Ihr die Hinterradbremse in der Luft oder arbeitet Ihr nur mit der Vorderen?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Oktober 2015)

Girl schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich noch, nutzt Ihr die Hinterradbremse in der Luft oder arbeitet Ihr nur mit der Vorderen?


 
Wozu? Zumindest nicht bewusst.


----------



## everywhere.local (15. Oktober 2015)

Girl schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich noch, nutzt Ihr die Hinterradbremse in der Luft oder arbeitet Ihr nur mit der Vorderen?


bringt nix und schon gar keinen Vorteil


----------



## Girl (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich bremse hinten auch, keine Ahnung warum das so drin steckt in meiner Bewegung. Dadurch habe ich das Gefühl mehr Sicherheit und "Gegendruck" an den Füssen zu haben.


----------



## HTWolfi (15. Oktober 2015)

Girl schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich noch, nutzt Ihr die Hinterradbremse in der Luft oder arbeitet Ihr nur mit der Vorderen?


Wurde schon mal ab Post #184 diskutiert.

Mit fest gezogenem Bremshebel hat man den Lenker »praktisch« mit allen Fingern umschlossen. Liegt der Bremsfinger nur locker/bremsbereit auf dem Bremsgriff, dann fehlt quasi ein Finger zur Fixierung.
Bei mir ist die Hinterradbremse im Allgemeinen zu.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Oktober 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wurde schon mal ab Post #184 diskutiert.
> 
> Mit fest gezogenem Bremshebel hat man den Lenker »praktisch« mit allen Fingern umschlossen. Liegt der Bremsfinger nur locker/bremsbereit auf dem Bremsgriff, dann fehlt quasi ein Finger zur Fixierung.
> Bei mir ist die Hinterradbremse im Allgemeinen zu.



Und das bringt beim Umsetzen was für nen Vorteil? Sehe ich irgendwie nicht. So arg festhalten braucht man den Lenker dabei ja nicht.


----------



## HTWolfi (15. Oktober 2015)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Und das bringt beim Umsetzen was für nen Vorteil? Sehe ich irgendwie nicht. So arg festhalten braucht man den Lenker dabei ja nicht.


Fürs reine Umsetzten ist es nicht wirklich notwendig, das ist richtig.

Ich hab gestern aber mal etwas rumprobiert, weil ich gar nicht genau sagen konnte, wie das bei mir normalerweise ist. Also HR versetzen mit rollendem VR, stehendem VR, aus der Rollbewegung zum Stillstand, aus dem Stillstand in die Rollphase. Jeweils mit bzw. ohne gezogene HR-Bremse. Alles im Gelände und nicht am Parkplatz. 

Am besten/sichersten hat es sich für _mich_ mit gezogener HR Bremse angefühlt. Durch den »zusätzlichen« Finger hab ich den Lenker einfach fester im Griff. Besonders bei schwierigen Stellen habe ich gemerkt, dass ich die HR-Bremse automatisch zu mache – vielleicht auch nur aus Angst.


----------



## thomas.h (15. Oktober 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Am besten/sichersten hat es sich für _mich_ mit gezogener HR Bremse angefühlt.



Das mach ich aber auch. Hatte auch die Koordination im Verdacht, wobei unterschiedlich dosieren ja hingegen kein Problem ist... Insofern könnte das "Einhalten" schon eine Erklärung sein.
Müsste es mir abtrainieren, aber aus Ermangelung an Sinn hab ich das nie gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Oktober 2015)

Dann muss ich da mal drauf achten wie ich das mache.


----------



## scylla (15. Oktober 2015)

vielleicht ist es auch, weil man mit fixiertem hinterrad mehr gegenhalt auf den pedalen hat? 
ich glaub ich mach das aber auch mit der gezogenen hinterradbremse, hab mir aber noch nie gedanken drum gemacht warum oder ob es anders besser wäre.


----------



## everywhere.local (16. Oktober 2015)

Nunja durch die Trägheit des rotierenden Rades hat man wohl noch etwas Stabilität, denke ich.
Ausserdem ist es zum Weiterfahren nicht gerade schlecht, wenn das Rad noch dreht (sofern man nicht im Stand versetzt)...


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Oktober 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Nunja durch die Trägheit des rotierenden Rades hat man wohl noch etwas Stabilität, denke ich...


Es soll ja in der Luft ums Eck, da wäre ein drehendes HR eher erschwerend, nimm ein drehendes VR in die Hand und bewege es hin und her, aber das kennst Du bestimmt.
Ich kann leider nur im Stand oder mit minimal rollenden VR versetzen, trotzdem ziehe ich auch etwas die HR Bremse, sogar in der Ebene


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2015)

Beim Versetzen wird das Hinterrad ja vorwiegend seitlich geschwenkt, die Kipp-Bewegung um die Drehachse, die es dabei vollführt, ist eher gering. Zumal die Rollgeschwindigkeit aus der heraus man sowas macht (selbst beim Versetzen im Rollen) selbst bei absoluten Könnern immer noch relativ gering ist. Man muss sich zum Vergleich nur mal die Freeride-Jungs anschauen, die mit deutlich höherer Geschwindigkeit über Sprünge whippen und dabei ihr (rotierendes) Rad sehr deutlich querlegen.
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Drehimpulserhaltung beim HR-Versetzen einen relevant merkbaren Effekt ausmacht.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Beim Versetzen wird das Hinterrad ja vorwiegend seitlich geschwenkt, die Kipp-Bewegung um die Drehachse, die es dabei vollführt, ist eher gering. Zumal die Rollgeschwindigkeit aus der heraus man sowas macht (selbst beim Versetzen im Rollen) selbst bei absoluten Könnern immer noch relativ gering ist. Man muss sich zum Vergleich nur mal die Freeride-Jungs anschauen, die mit deutlich höherer Geschwindigkeit über Sprünge whippen und dabei ihr (rotierendes) Rad sehr deutlich querlegen.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Drehimpulserhaltung beim HR-Versetzen einen relevant merkbaren Effekt ausmacht.



Sehe ich auch so. Bei den Drehgeschwindigkeiten wird das absolut keine Relevanz haben ob das Rad dreht oder nicht.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. Oktober 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Nunja durch die Trägheit des rotierenden Rades hat man wohl noch etwas Stabilität, denke ich.


Es ist eher die Trägheit des Denkens und das Beharrungsvermögen des Gedächtnisses, die die Verhältnisse dieses Effektes relativ zum Gesamtträgheitsmoment beim Fahrrad, trotz aller zwischenzeitlicher belastbaren Informationen ignorieren. Ein Mantra eben.





> Ausserdem ist es zum Weiterfahren nicht gerade schlecht, wenn das Rad noch dreht (sofern man nicht im Stand versetzt)...


Das ist in meinen Augen das Hauptargument. Man schreddert nicht mit einem blockierten Rad direkt beim Aufsetzen auf den Boden los.


----------



## everywhere.local (16. Oktober 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Es ist eher die Trägheit des Denkens und das Beharrungsvermögen des Gedächtnisses, die die Verhältnisse dieses Effektes relativ zum Gesamtträgheitsmoment beim Fahrrad, trotz aller zwischenzeitlicher belastbaren Informationen ignorieren. Ein Mantra eben.


mach mal langsam, bin schon halb im WE-Standby 

Zur Trägheitssache: ich habe mich da bewusst sehr vorsichtig ausgedrückt. Beim Tabletop/Whip gehts ja auch problemlos bei 50km/h


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. Oktober 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> mach mal langsam, bin schon halb im WE-Standby


Ich habe die Beine schon hoch gelegt. Trägheit pur. Gefahr vorbei. pffffft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Man muss sich zum Vergleich nur mal die Freeride-Jungs anschauen, die mit deutlich höherer Geschwindigkeit über Sprünge whippen und dabei ihr (rotierendes) Rad sehr deutlich querlegen.


Genau. Aber das Rad schlägt ihnen vor, wie sie es querlegen sollten. Wenn man die Dreifinger-Regel für die Wirkung eines Drehmomentes (Lenkereinschlag) auf das rotierende Vorderrad anwendet, dann folgt eine Neigung des ganzen Bikes um die Längsachse. Umgekehrt beim Neigen des Rades schlägt der Lenker ein.

Das Ergebnis ist ganz einfach:
Nach links einschlagen -> nach rechts neigen
Nach rechts einschlagen -> nach links neigen

Das kann man sehr schön in den folgenden Bildern sehen, bei denen der Fahrer weitgehend vom Bike entkoppelt ist. Die Fahrer machen es einfach richtig, weil das Bike reagiert und sie die Reaktion aufnehmen.








Natürlich findet man noch andere Haltungen. Sie sind aber deutlich seltener. Wenn der Fahrer den Oberkörper verdreht und starken Fußkontakt hat, dann sind auch Kombinationen rechts-rechts und links-links möglich. Zur Erklärung muss man die Drehung des Fahrers mit einbeziehen. 

Kurz, die Kreiselkräfte beim Hinterrad Versetzen (fahren mit v<10 km/h) sind sehr gering. Wenn man testen will wie mickrig, freihändig fahren. 

edit: Textumstellung -> Verständlichkeit


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2015)

gut beobachtet. da ich das selber nicht kann, hab ich noch nie so genau darauf geachtet, wie's geht. das mit dem lenkereinschlag ist mir nie aufgefallen. macht sinn


----------



## nureinnick (21. Oktober 2015)

Wenn das so wäre, müsste aber doch das Auslenken des Bikes leichter gehen als das Zurückholen? In der Praxis ists aber genau umgekehrt, die Auslenkbewegung macht man aktiv (und ehrlich gesagt wurde mir da vom Radl noch nix vorgeschlagen, passiert auch gelegentlich das ich nur das VR einschlage aber das Heck vergesse), während die Rückholbewegung deutlich leichter ist, wie von selbst. 

Das man das Vorderrad so einschlägt, hat mMn eher mit der Blickrichtung und generell der mentalen Sicherheit zu tun. Man hat ja in der Luft gerne den Blick auf die Landung, bzw. in Laufrichtung, und bei einer Kombi rechts-rechts / links-links würde das VR ja quasi nach hinten zeigen, ergo hätte man den Blick auch nicht mehr auf der Landung (außer man verdreht seinen Kopf wie in "der Exorzist" ^^), geht zwar, benötigt aber wesentlich mehr Übung und Trick-Sicherheit, einfach weil es extrem schwer ist, den Blickkontakt zur Landezone zu unterbrechen. Außerdem ist es nicht so schlimm, wenn das HR bei der Landung noch ein wenig schief steht, dass kriegt man oft noch gut geregelt... Ein schief stehendes VR ist dagegen ein ziemlich sicherer Sturz, auch dahingehend ist es eben klug, das VR in der Luft in Fahrtrichtung auszurichten, machen die meisten intuitiv einfach so, grad am Anfang hat man auch noch ganz gut Schiss wenn man Whips zieht.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. Oktober 2015)

nureinnick schrieb:


> Wenn das so wäre, müsste aber doch das Auslenken des Bikes leichter gehen als das Zurückholen? In der Praxis ists aber genau umgekehrt, die Auslenkbewegung macht man aktiv (und ehrlich gesagt wurde mir da vom Radl noch nix vorgeschlagen, passiert auch gelegentlich das ich nur das VR einschlage aber das Heck vergesse), während die Rückholbewegung deutlich leichter ist, wie von selbst.


Beim Zurückholen wirken die gleichen Kräfte. Rechts einschlagen, nach links neigen hat beim Zurückdrehen ein links einschagen und nach rechts neigen zur Folge. Die Kreiselkräfte sind sozusagen gespiegelt. Das ist die Physik.
Dein Empfinden hängt von ganz anderen Dingen ab, z.B. worauf du dich konzentrierst und was du ausblendest. Bewegungen, die gut beherrscht, nimmst du nicht mehr bewusst war. Du führst sie aus. Du kennst die Antwort auf die Frage: "Wie genau machst du das?"?
Oft bekommt man zu hören: "Das weiß ich jetzt gar nicht genau. Ich muss mich erst mal aufs Rad setzen und schauen, was ich da wie mache."
Beim Absprung bist du auf das aktive Abspringen einschließlich der Vorbereitung auf die Whip-Bewegung konzentriert. Die geringen Kreiselkräfte gehen dir da völlig irgendwo vorbei.
Beim Zurückstellen sieht die Welt ganz anders aus. Deine Gewichtskraft ist verschwunden. Insofern bist zu sensibler für die geringen Restkräfte. Das ist meine Hypothese.
Wenn man genau hinschaut werden manchmal noch andere Drehungen ausgeführt, z.B. des ganzen Rades um die Hochachse. Mir wird da schon beim Zuschauen schwindelig. Deswegen reicht mir die grundsätzliche physikalische Erklärung völlig aus.


----------



## everywhere.local (22. Oktober 2015)

Also wenn ich n Whip ziehe, ist im Flug der Lenker verhältnismässig gerade zur Flugrichtung 
Und ich leite das auch nicht erst ein, wenn ich schon in der Luft bin ...


Aber ging es nicht mal um switchbacks?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Oktober 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Aber ging es nicht mal um switchbacks?


Ja, und dass die Kreiselkräfte dabei keine Rolle spielen, im Gegensatz zu ....
Bist du schon wieder im WE-standby?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (22. Oktober 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ja, und dass die Kreiselkräfte dabei keine Rolle spielen, im Gegensatz zu ....
> Bist du schon wieder im WE-standby?


Wann bin ich nicht im standby?


----------



## scylla (22. Oktober 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Aber ging es nicht mal um switchbacks?



nein, hier geht's um épingles.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (23. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> nein, hier geht's um épingles.


Dans les Vosges? Oder geht es doch um Stecknadeln?


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> nein, hier geht's um épingles.


Epilierer? Wir sind hier nicht im LO oder Rennradforum


----------



## Marc B (17. November 2015)

Lange her, dass ich diesen Thread startete - nun also mein aktuelles Statement dazu:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (18. November 2015)

"Kurve Bremse Hüfte - habt ihr bestimmt schonmal innem Video gesehn"





Nur dass der Schäfers Daniel es um Welten besser vormacht.


----------



## Marc B (18. November 2015)

Hat seinen Sinn, soll ja abschrecken  Nee, war nur ein Versuch mit minimalem Platz vor der Kamera, schon eher misslungen. Aber gut so, es soll ja die Variante ohne Hüftimpuls und Stoppie gezeigt werden. Bin sehr froh nach der Fahrt mit Harald letztes Jahr umgelernt zu haben zur dynamischen Variante mit Nose-Wheelie und Radneigung (wenn ich mein altes Versetz-Video anschaue, denke ich "Uuuh, gut dass ich die neuere Variante geübt habe, gelingt mir auch viel besser")


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (18. November 2015)

Hi Marc, bei deinem Facebook-Link (Beitrag #349) steht "Video nicht verfügbar". Kannst du es noch anders verlinken? Danke.


----------



## HTWolfi (18. November 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Variante mit Nose-Wheelie und Radneigung


Das ist halt die Variante für »geshapte« und nicht zu steile/enge Kurven – kurz gesagt da, wo man eigentlich gar nicht versetzen muss.


----------



## offa (18. November 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> ... Bin sehr froh nach der Fahrt mit Harald letztes Jahr umgelernt zu haben zur dynamischen Variante mit Nose-Wheelie und Radneigung (wenn ich mein altes Versetz-Video anschaue, denke ich "Uuuh, gut dass ich....



Hi Marc, 
Ich fand dein Video ausm Wald, welches du vor grob 2 Monaten hier eingestellt hattest, sehr gut gemacht. 

Bin jetzt nur bissel durcheinander. 
Welches Video zeigt die von Harald neu gelernte Technik auf die du neu umgestellt hast? 

Dein altes, oder das auf Facebook? Oder beide? 

[offa-tapatalk]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (18. November 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> ...dynamischen Variante mit Nose-Wheelie...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. November 2015)

So ein Schmarrn. Der Mann macht einen Nose-Wheelie und fährt dabei garadeaus auf dem Weg weiter. Bei 2:52 stoppt das Vorderrad, und das Bike schwenkt ganz herum wie bei der anderen Variante. Da ist nichts "dynamisch". Das ist Stoppie mit Nosie Anfahrt. Ich brauche keine extra Kunststücke vor der Kehre. Ich bin froh, wenn ich herum komme.


HTWolfi schrieb:


> Das ist halt die Variante für »geshapte« und nicht zu steile/enge Kurven – kurz gesagt da, wo man eigentlich gar nicht versetzen muss.


So ist es. Sonst würde Alpe ja auch ein Video zeigen, auf dem ein Faher auf einer nur leicht verblockten Strecke den Nosie fährt. An Stein oder Wurzel ist da erst einmal Schluss. Und damit fallen die schwierigen Kehren m.M.n. aus. Wenn man die Vorderradbremse bei der Stoppie Variante früh genug aufmacht, rollt das Bike in die neue Richtung weiter und das Hinterrad zieht nach. Und so fällt man dann wohl auch nicht so oft in den Abgrund, wie Marc in seine Video begründet hat.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (18. November 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> So ein Schmarrn.


Das kommt halt dabei raus, wenn man seine "Lehre" auf dem Vergleich von Äpfel mit Birnen begründet und dabei nicht mal bemerkt, dass man eigentlich über Tomaten redet...


----------



## Marc B (18. November 2015)

@Wurzelpedaleur Facebook-Video geändert, das eine war nicht freigegeben!

@offa Haralds Version: Nose-Wheelie mit Radneigung. Alte Variante: Stoppie mit seitlichem Hüftimpuls.

@Alpe7 Schau in dem zweiten Video mal auf Daniels VR. So würde ich keine Kehren fahren wollen, das VR sollte dahin zeigen, wo man hin möchte. Er macht in den Handy-Videos halt nur Parkplatz-Moves, das taugt nicht für Kehren.

@HTWolfi Ich war zuletzt mit Jens vom DIMB Lehrteam am Tegernsee, da gab es einen Trail der nur aus Kehren bestand. Da gab es schon viele Varianten, bei denen man schon versetzen musste, aber nicht mit komplett gestoppten VR.

An ALLE: Meiner Meinung nach gibt es sicherlich Mischvarianten. Dennoch halte ich den seitlichen Hüftimpuls für einen Irrweg, der halt nett in der Ebene aussieht wie bei Dan's Video. Wenn man die dynamische Variante mit Nosewheelie und Radneigung beherrscht, kann man Letztere auch nutzen, wenn man in sehr technischen Kehren das VR komplett blockieren muss z.B. für mehrere kleine Versetzer.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## offa (18. November 2015)

Danke dir, Marc! 
Das trägt bei mir jetzt sehr zur Klärung bei. 

Habe auch noch mal den Thread von ganz vorn begonnen. 
Hängen geblieben ist bei mir, dass ich den Impuls in den Abhang auch vermeiden möchte. 

Mir persönlich geht's um sicheres herum kommen in hochalpinen Kehren mit Klamotten im Weg. Das muss nicht schön werden. Es reicht auch 2,3 mal herum hoppeln. 

Welches der neueren movies von Harald könntest du empfehlen? Sea of Rock? 

[offa-tapatalk]


----------



## Deleted 244202 (18. November 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> @Alpe7 Schau in dem zweiten Video mal auf Daniels VR. So würde ich keine Kehren fahren wollen, das VR sollte dahin zeigen, wo man hin möchte. Er macht in den Handy-Videos halt nur Parkplatz-Moves, das taugt nicht für Kehren.


Ich such bei den Videos von Daniel immer noch nach dem Hinweis , dass das ne Technik für Spitzkehren sein soll. Kannste mir da mal weiterhelfen?


----------



## Marc B (18. November 2015)

@offa Harald macht keine Fahrtechnikvideos mehr, Du kannst seinen Stil natürlich in seinen Videos beobachten. In einer der letzten FREERIDE Ausgaben hat er ein Special Fahrtechnik Alpin gemacht - da ist das Versetzen mit dabei!

@Alpe7 Sagt Daniel direkt am Anfang "um flowig durch Spitzkehren zu kommen" (jetzt beim zweiten Video mit dem Nosewheelie, im ersten auch irgendwann, muss ich mal nachschauen).


----------



## Deleted 244202 (18. November 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> @Alpe7 Sagt Daniel direkt am Anfang "um flowig durch Spitzkehren zu kommen" (jetzt beim zweiten Video mit dem Nosewheelie, im ersten auch irgendwann, muss ich mal nachschauen).


Und das nimmst du jetzt als Aufhänger für dein Video? Naja...

Allgemein fällt mir persönlich zu deinem Geschäftsgebaren nur noch folgender Spruch ein: "Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige König!"


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. November 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ich such bei den Videos von Daniel immer noch nach dem Hinweis , dass das ne Technik für Spitzkehren sein soll. Kannste mir da mal weiterhelfen?


Na Alpe, da du grundsätzlich Marc am Zeug flickst, hast du dieses Video eingestellt. Wozu, wenn es gar nicht ums Hinterrad Versetzen geht? Und warum steht dann auf dem Video anfangs groß: Stoppie to Dynamisches Hinterrad versetzen Schnellkurs?
Wozu soll ich denn das Hinterrad versetzen, wenn nicht, um eine enge Kehre zu fahren?
Irgendwie sind dir die Tomaten nicht recht bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (18. November 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Stoppie to Dynamisches Hinterrad versetzen Schnellkurs


Eben weil es nur dafür zu gebrauchen ist. "Schnellkurs" in der Ebene. Sollte jedem "Fahrtechnikexperten" sofort klar sein.


----------



## Marc B (18. November 2015)

@Alpe7 "Kurve, Bremse, Hüfte" kenne ich aus diesem älteren Video (2012) und habe es zu der Zeit, wo ich selber den seitlichen Hüftimpuls gelehrt (und gefahren) habe, auch genutzt - eine super Sache für diese Technik (die ich ja wie gesagt heute nicht mehr lehre, weil die Variante von Harald vielseitiger, sicherer und besser ist) - also ist das nicht negativ gemeint gewesen, nur halt so, dass diese Variante m.E. suboptimal ist, auch wenn sie weiterhin verbreitet ist.


----------



## aufgehts (18. November 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Nur dass der Schäfers Daniel es um Welten besser vormacht.



würde  sagen--- peinlicher auftritt---


----------



## everywhere.local (18. November 2015)

Ist Alpe eigentlich der Fahrtechnikguru, oder was geht ab?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (18. November 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Ist Alpe eigentlich der Fahrtechnikguru, oder was geht ab?


Ne, eher Leute wie der Jens Worg, mit dem Marc hier bei uns letztens am Tegernsee unterwegs war. Nur leider macht der Jens keine Videos.


----------



## Marc B (18. November 2015)

Wir veranstalten im Februar eine Fahrtechnik-Tagung, da wird dann ein roter Faden besprochen - es wird sehr spannend und spaßig. Jens kommt bestimmt auch, unser Austausch klappt super - ich denke, dass die ganzen Coaches mehr miteinander kommunizieren sollten, dann bringen wir die Sache gemeinsam voran 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (18. November 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik-Tagung


Nur Theorie oder auch Praxis? Link zur Veranstaltung? Hätte Interesse


----------



## Marc B (18. November 2015)

Beides  Für Coaches das Ganze, nicht für "Endkunden": *https://www.facebook.com/events/1435604806762046/*

Wird ein Highlight


----------



## Alumini (18. November 2015)

Langsam nervt das Rumgetrolle von Alpe. Außer Besserwisserei und Rumgenörgel habe ich noch nichts von Dir gelesen. Mach Deine eigenen Threads auf, und zeig mal was Du kannst, dann kann man ja mal schauen und ggf. noch was lernen. Nich labern, abliefern!


----------



## rzOne20 (18. November 2015)

Ungeachtet dieses Internet-Anonymus-Ich bin Cooler-und ich nehm die Kehre sowieso am geilsten-Kleinkrieg hier finde ich diese Differenzierung in (nennen wir es halt) dynamisch und statisch schon interessant, meinetwegen wichtig.

Andererseits empfinde ich es als absoluten schwachsinn (  )  es "nur in diesem Style zu lehren (meinetwegen dynamisch)" oder "nur in dem anderen Style (meinetwegen statisch)" zu lehren!?!?!? ODer sogar darum zu kämpfen welcher Style besser ist!

Das folgende bitte mit etwas sarkasmus zu verstehen :

MarcB du bist ja mehr so der dynamische Kerl. Kannst du mir das auf einer schweren, ausgesetzten Stelle (nennen wir es halt nach Singletrailskala S3-S4 und nehmen wir an bei der Stelle ist bei Fehler mit ernsthaften Gesundheitsfolgen zu rechnen) mal zeigen. Also ein Video, wo du auf einer engen 180° Kehre, wo vor der Kehre ein sagen wir 30 cm hoher Absatz ist, in der Kehre eine Stufe mit 45 cm in der eine Querwurzel liegt und am Ausgang looses Geröll mit starker Neigung, dynamisch um die Kurve flizt?

Von Alpe7 hätte ich dann gerne ein Video wo du auf einer lässigen 135° Kurve, handtuchbreit, Weg absolut eben, von Kiefernnadeln bedeckt, nur ganz leichte Hangneigung, absolut keine Absturzgefahr, plötzlich einen Stoppie machst, ganz energisch die Hüfte rumreist, wieder stehtst und dann wegrollst. Schaut sicher auch ganz harmonisch aus, und wird vermutlich recht flowig.

Wenn ihr diese Videos fertig habt stellt sie hier rein und seht sie euch an. Dann werdet ihr verstehen das es nicht das Eine gibt, sondern möglicherweise auch das Andere


----------



## offa (18. November 2015)

Es mag empfinden jeder wie er mag. 
Inhaltlich war in den letzten Tagen einiges dabei. Kann so weiter gehen. 

Die angefragten Videos würde bestimmt jeder gerne sehen - keine Frage  

Aber MarcB hat bereits einiges beigetragen. Da müsste zuerst so manch anderer erst mal nachziehen.. 

[offa-tapatalk]


----------



## Marc B (18. November 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Das folgende bitte mit etwas sarkasmus zu verstehen :
> 
> MarcB du bist ja mehr so der dynamische Kerl. Kannst du mir das auf einer schweren, ausgesetzten Stelle (nennen wir es halt nach Singletrailskala S3-S4 und nehmen wir an bei der Stelle ist bei Fehler mit ernsthaften Gesundheitsfolgen zu rechnen) mal zeigen. Also ein Video, wo du auf einer engen 180° Kehre, wo vor der Kehre ein sagen wir 30 cm hoher Absatz ist, in der Kehre eine Stufe mit 45 cm in der eine Querwurzel liegt und am Ausgang looses Geröll mit starker Neigung, dynamisch um die Kurve flizt?



Voll dynamisch, aber oho 

Zu Deiner Frage - deshalb schrieb ich ja heute:



> An ALLE: Meiner Meinung nach gibt es sicherlich Mischvarianten. Dennoch halte ich den seitlichen Hüftimpuls für einen Irrweg, der halt nett in der Ebene aussieht wie bei Dan's Video. Wenn man die dynamische Variante mit Nosewheelie und Radneigung beherrscht, kann man Letztere auch nutzen, wenn man in sehr technischen Kehren das VR komplett blockieren muss z.B. für mehrere kleine Versetzer.



In der Lehre finde ich es sinnvoller, die Variante mit Nosewheelie und Radneigung + Blickführung vorzuziehen - weil die anderen Mischversionen mit Stoppie etc. dann eh auch easy zu machen sind. Während es andersrum nicht gehen würde - wer nur Stoppie und Hüftimpuls in der Ebene übt, schränkt sich selber sehr ein.

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (19. November 2015)

Ich habe Anfang des Jahres während längerer Krankheit zuerst theoretisch  und später auch praktisch mit der "dynamischen" Variante herumexperimentiert. Mein Eindruck der praktischen Versuche: Bei flowigen, weniger steilen Kurven macht es Spaß. Eigentlich sind das Kurven, wo man nicht zwingend umsetzen muss. So wie im Facebookvideo von Marc #356.
Wenn es steil ist, Stufen und Steine in der Kurve liegen, krieg ich damit keinen Stich. Das wird völlig unkontrolliert, ich schepper einfach durch, treff die Linie nur grob und muss den Schwung hinter der Kurve einfangen. Bei Kurven an meiner Leistungsgrenze oder Absturzgefahr unmöglich.

Liegts an mir, weil ich keinen Nosewheelie/Stoppie sauber über Stufen fahren kann?
@Marc B : Du schreibst: "Wenn man die *dynamische Variante mit Nosewheelie und Radneigung* beherrscht, kann man Letztere auch nutzen, wenn man *in sehr technischen Kehren das VR komplett blockieren muss z.B. für mehrere kleine Versetzer.*"
Wie soll das dann ohne Hüftimpuls funktionieren, wenn das VR steht? Das Hinterteil durch aufrichten des geneigten Rades herumschwingen? In steilen Kurven ist ja ohnehin kaum noch Spielraum das Rad zu neigen...





Alpe7 schrieb:


> Und das nimmst du jetzt als Aufhänger für dein Video? Naja...
> 
> Allgemein fällt mir persönlich zu deinem Geschäftsgebaren nur noch folgender Spruch ein: "Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige König!"



Mal ganz im Ernst, muss sowas sein? Ich sehe darin keinen konstruktiven Beitrag. Es verärgert mich, wenn ich solche Beiträge in einem Thema lesen muss. Was soll das bewirken? Erhöhung der eigenen Autorität durch Verunglimpfung anderer Mitglieder? Wir tauschen uns hier zu einer bestimmten Sache aus. Die "perfekte Kurventechnik" ist ein Prozess, der sich auch weiterentwickelt. Allgemeines, persönliches Niedermachen von einzelnen Personen ist kein Beitrag zu Sache, sondern einfach nur unhöflich. MarcB macht sich offensichtlich viele Gedanken zur Weiterentwicklung und begründet seine Ansichten recht nachvollziehbar. Nach meinem Befinden sind das sehr sinnvolle Beiträge.


----------



## Marc B (19. November 2015)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Wenn es steil ist, Stufen und Steine in der Kurve liegen, krieg ich damit keinen Stich. Das wird völlig unkontrolliert, ich schepper einfach durch, treff die Linie nur grob und muss den Schwung hinter der Kurve einfangen. Bei Kurven an meiner Leistungsgrenze oder Absturzgefahr unmöglich.
> 
> Liegts an mir, weil ich keinen Nosewheelie/Stoppie sauber über Stufen fahren kann?
> @Marc B : Du schreibst: "Wenn man die *dynamische Variante mit Nosewheelie und Radneigung* beherrscht, kann man Letztere auch nutzen, wenn man *in sehr technischen Kehren das VR komplett blockieren muss z.B. für mehrere kleine Versetzer.*"
> Wie soll das dann ohne Hüftimpuls funktionieren, wenn das VR steht? Das Hinterteil durch aufrichten des geneigten Rades herumschwingen? In steilen Kurven ist ja ohnehin kaum noch Spielraum das Rad zu neigen...



Auch wenn das VR steht (meistens rollt es ja dann schnell weiter), funktioniert das Ganze sehr gut - ich will keine Wortdebatte starten, aber wenn ich dann noch mehr Impuls gebe im kurzen Stand, dann nutze ich den ganzen Körper und nicht nur die Hüfte. Leute, die sich den "Hüftimpuls" antrainiert haben, erkennst Du gut an der Verdrehung Ihres Körper - sehr suboptimal. Also besser Blickführung (mit dem Körper gucken), Radneigung (wenn es geht) und mehrere Step by step Anläufe nutzen, um das HR dem VR folgen wird. 

Beste grüße,
Marc

P.S.: Danke für das Feedback


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. November 2015)

Es ist doch wie so oft in diesem Unterforum. Der eine erklärt es so, der andere so, dann streiten sich beide, dabei meinen sie die ganze Zeit das gleiche ohne es zu merken.

Man könnte den Unterschied zwischen mit und ohne Hüftimpuls auch so erklären, dass man bei der mit Hüftimpuls-Variante sich in erster Linie auf die Kurve und das umsetzen an sich konzentriert während man sich bei mitohne Hüftimpuls direkt auch auf die Weiterfahrt nach der Kehre konzentriert. Das bedingt, dass man beim Absetzen oder schon davor direkt die richtige Haltung zur Weiterfahrt innehat.

Bei so nem Unsympath wie dem Alpe würde ich nie und nimmer nen Kurs machen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. November 2015)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Man könnte den Unterschied zwischen mit und ohne Hüftimpuls auch so erklären, dass man bei der mit Hüftimpuls-Variante sich in erster Linie auf die Kurve und das umsetzen an sich konzentriert während man sich bei mitohne Hüftimpuls direkt auch auf die Weiterfahrt nach der Kehre konzentriert.


Ein schöner Blick auf das Innenleben beim Fahren einer Spitzkehre. Es sagt aber genau das, was schon betont wurde: "mitohne Hüftimpuls" ist man mental schon durch die Kurve durch, wenn man sie anfährt. Wehe sie hat da etwas dagegen in Form von ein paar kleinen Gemeinheiten im Kehrenverlauf. Mit Hüftimpuls geht es erst einmal darum, das Rad in eine besser ausgerichtete Position zur Weiterfahrt auf den nächsten ~20cm zu stellen. Dann sehen wir weiter. Da kann man auch noch gut ein- zweimal weiter versetzen. Und - huch - die Kehre ist schon zu Ende? Na, da fahren wir endlich wieder flowig weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (19. November 2015)

Man durchaus auch etwas gemeinere Kehren mit Flow und rollendem Vorderrad nehmen 
Ab 9:11...


----------



## everywhere.local (19. November 2015)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Es ist doch wie so oft in diesem Unterforum. Der eine erklärt es so, der andere so, dann streiten sich beide, dabei meinen sie die ganze Zeit das gleiche ohne es zu merken.
> 
> Man könnte den Unterschied zwischen mit und ohne Hüftimpuls auch so erklären, dass man bei der mit Hüftimpuls-Variante sich in erster Linie auf die Kurve und das umsetzen an sich konzentriert während man sich bei mitohne Hüftimpuls direkt auch auf die Weiterfahrt nach der Kehre konzentriert. Das bedingt, dass man beim Absetzen oder schon davor direkt die richtige Haltung zur Weiterfahrt innehat.
> 
> Bei so nem Unsympath wie dem Alpe würde ich nie und nimmer nen Kurs machen.


also so wie ich das - mit meinem doch sehr begrenzten Verstand - aufgefasst habe, geht es auch darum, dass man, durch den Verzicht des aktiven Hüftimpulses vermeiden möchte, beim Aufsetzen die Rotationsenergie in Hangabtriebskraft ausserhalb der Spitzkehre umzuwandeln


----------



## scylla (19. November 2015)

_"Wenn man die dynamische Variante mit Nosewheelie und _*Radneigung*_ beherrscht, kann man Letztere auch nutzen, wenn man in sehr technischen Kehren das VR komplett blockieren muss z.B. für mehrere kleine Versetzer."_

Der Punkt mit der Radneigung in Zusammenhang mit komplett blockiertem Vorderrad, also kurzer Standzeit, erschließt sich mir noch nicht so ganz. Wenn ich in einer Kurve stehen bleibe hat mein Rad eh schon die Tendenz nach innen zu kippen und ich muss meinen Allerwertesten nach außen bewegen um dem entgegen zu wirken. Wenn ich jetzt das Rad im Stillstand noch aktiv in die Kurve reinneige, kippt es ja noch mehr nach innen und ich muss mich als Gegenwirkung noch weiter mit meinem eigenen Schwerpunkt von der "Radachse" entfernen. Wenn ich komplett neben dem Rad hänge, ist das zwar letztendlich gut zum Balancieren, aber nicht mehr gut zum Umsetzen. Zum Umsetzen ist es (finde ich) am besten, wenn man mit dem Körper zentral überm Rad ist und das Rad dann mit nach außen nimmt. So wird ein schön langsamer und sehr kontrollierter Versetzer möglich. Wenn man neben dem Rad hängt, kann man es eigentlich nur an den Füßen nachziehen, und das wird dann meistens eher ruckartig und wenig kontrolliert. Wenn ich zu lange in einer Kurve drin stehe und mir überlege, was ich als nächstes tun will, hab ich als Ergebnis öfter mal dieses "ich hänge neben dem Rad und ziehe es nur noch nach", weil das Rad zu weit nach innen neigt und ich zu weit daneben hänge. Fühlt sich dann auch eher "falsch" an. Daher hab ich ein Vorstellungsproblem damit, warum "Radneigung" hilfreich sein sollte, wenn ich zum Versetzen stehen bleibe.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. November 2015)

aju schrieb:


> Man durchaus auch etwas gemeinere Kehren mit Flow und rollendem Vorderrad nehmen


Gut, dass du den Smily gesetzt hast. Ich habe das Video gern nochmals angeschaut. Es untermauert unsere Diskussion hier. Es werden alle Techniken angewendet. Die Nosie Variante ist dabe, wie in dem Gelände zu erwarten, am seltensten vertreten. Die von dir genannte Stelle ist vermutlich gar nicht anders zu fahren als gezeigt. Andererseits - wenn da in der Ausfahrt  ein größerer Stein gelegen hätte - wäret ihr dann auch so gefahren oder hättet ihr ihn etwas weggeräumt? 
Oder ginge das gegen die Ehre?


----------



## aju (19. November 2015)

Selbstverständlich werden keine Steine weggeräumt oder Veränderungen am Trail vorgenommen. Situations- und trailangepasste Techniken bzw. Fahrweise ist das Ziel.

Was die Wahl der Techniken angeht: Natürlich spielt das potentielle Risiko einer Stelle eine gewisse Rolle. Wenn ein kleiner Fehler statt "nur" großem Aua den sicheren Tod bedeuten würde, baut man schon etwas mehr Reserven ein als sonst üblich.

Außerdem würde ich die Techniken nicht so kategorisch unterscheiden wie das hier immer getan wird. Umsetzen ist immer eine Kombination aus den hier diskutierten Elementen, nur halt jeweils in unterschiedlicher Intensität ausgeführt.


----------



## Alumini (19. November 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Punkt mit der Radneigung in Zusammenhang mit komplett blockiertem Vorderrad, also kurzer Standzeit, erschließt sich mir noch nicht so ganz. Wenn ich in einer Kurve stehen bleibe hat mein Rad eh schon die Tendenz nach innen zu kippen und ich muss meinen Allerwertesten nach außen bewegen um dem entgegen zu wirken.



Geht mir auch so.

Das was Du da beschreibst, klingt genau nach dem Fehler in der Anfahrt, den ich gerne mache. Dadurch ist das Rad Innen und gekippt, der Körper Außen, und man müsste das Rad nach Außen rüberziehen, wodurch der Körperschwerpunkt noch weiter nach Außen gerät und auch die Überkippgefahr entsteht. So noch im Gleichgewicht und ohne "Rumgewürge" zu versetzen, ist mir schon ich leichten Kehren kaum möglich. (Ich lerne aber auch noch.) Außerdem verdreht man dabei gerne das VR durch die Gegenrotation nach Außen. Wer das häufig so lösen muss, hat vermutlich auch blaue Flecken an den Innenseiten der Oberschenkel, weil man dabei gerne am Rahmen anschlägt. Beim statischen Versetzen würd ich daher überhaupt nicht von Radneigung sprechen.

Grundsätzlich hilft mir, den Kopf bewusst auf der Innenseite der Kurve zu halten. Gerade "eine Kopfbreite" links/rechts vom Vorbau. Dadurch entsteht bereits eine leichte Körpervordrehung/-spannung in Kurvenrichtung und auch der Schwerpunkt bleibt überm Rad, bzw. leicht innerhalb der Kurve. Das VR ist in Weiterfahrrichtung eingeschlagen. Gewichtsimpuls nach vorne oben (ergibt sich in sehr steilem Gelände schon durch die Körperposition mit Gewicht auf dem VR) und Bremse blockieren, das HR kommt weich und leicht hoch. Die Umsetzbewegung kommt aus der Einheit Füße/Pedale/Körper (nicht nur die Hüfte). Kein Knie am Rahmen, kein Oberschenkel am Sattel benötigt. Man legt das HR "schiebend" weich (nicht rumgerissen/rumgeruckt) nach Außen ab. Im Gegensatz zu Oben (Körper Außen, Rad hinterherziehen) braucht es hier keine/kaum zusätzlich Kraft, die vorhandene Bewegungsenergie wird umgelenkt wenn das timing stimmt. Beim Mehrfachversetzen wird dann ggf. wieder neuer vorne/oben-Impuls benötigt. Der Blick geht mit in Richtung Kurvenausgang, das VR wird dabei weiter in Weiterfahrrichtung mitgedreht. Benutzt man jedoch nur die Hüfte zum Rumschieben, verdreht man hier auch gerne durch die Gegenrotation des Oberkörpers das VR nach Außen. (Ist es das, was MarcB mit "Hüftimpuls meint?)

Ob man eine Kurve dynamisch versetzen wird, liegt sicher an der Kurve in Verbindung mit dem jeweiligen Können. Das kann man sicher nicht pauschalisieren und wird es bei jeder Kurve neu bewerten. Das zu üben würde ich jedoch erst, wenn das statische sitzt, denn die Bremse im Gelände auf den Punkt zu blockieren, plus Gewichtsverlagerung etc. ist mir schon schwierig genug. Dann aber noch Schleifpunkte beherrschen...? (Wir reden ja nicht von Blockieren-loslassen.) Man sollte auch, denke ich, nicht zu sehr theoretisieren und versuchen, eine Technik über die andere zu stellen, beide haben ihren Spielplatz. (aju war schneller)


----------



## offa (19. November 2015)

Apropos Bremse und Gefühl : hat von euch schon jemand die VR Bremse von links nach rechts umgebaut? 

Irgendwie hab ich links kein gutes Gefühl für den Nose Wheelie als Basis Übung.. 

(ja - unter all den Spitzen-Könnern oute ich mich jetzt als Beginner..) 

[offa-tapatalk]


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. November 2015)

offa schrieb:


> Apropos Bremse und Gefühl : hat von euch schon jemand die VR Bremse von links nach rechts umgebaut?


Ja, habe ich kürzlich getan. Drei Tage lang probiert. Dann habe ich es wieder zurück gebaut. Links war schon viel mehr Motorik automatisiert, als ich gedacht hatte, z.B. das automatische Öffnen der VR-Bremse bei (nassem) Wurzelwerk oder Absätzen, wenn das Hirn nach Bremsen greint; ebenso das Öffnen der VR-Bremse etwa im Scheitelpunkt der Kehre. Seitdem freue ich mich, was meine linke Hand schon alles kann.


----------



## Votec Tox (19. November 2015)

offa schrieb:


> Apropos Bremse und Gefühl : hat von euch schon jemand die VR Bremse von links nach rechts umgebaut?...
> [offa-tapatalk]


Als Motoradfahrer habe ich sie an allen Rädern umgebaut, aber erst seit vier/fünf Jahren, früher konnte ich auch im Kopf "umschalten".
Aber für mich ist es bei immer steileren Hängen bergab einfacher wenn die VR Bremse auf der gleichen - sprich rechten - Seite ist, da ich mich in den Steilhängen immer selbst "anfeuern" muß die VR entsprechend stark zu ziehen 
@offa: Bau sie einfach um und probiere es aus. Aber dann nicht vergessen Deine Kumpels zu warnen wenn sie mal Dein Rad nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (19. November 2015)

Teilnehmer, die auch Motorrad fahren, erkenne ich immer direkt beim Bike-Check - die haben die Bremse meistens auch umgekehrt (wegen der Gewohnheit vom Moped). Wer schon immer "normal" fährt, sollte m.E. die Hebel nicht umtauschen. Das wäre ein langer Umlernprozess und es kann sogar gefährlich werden (bei Gefahrenreizen oder Müdigkeit verfällt man schnell in alte Gewohnheiten...).

Zu der Frage "Variante 1 ODER Variante 2": Wie schon beschrieben, machen in der Praxis je nach Situation sowohl Stoppie, als auch Nose-Wheelie-Versetzer Sinn und werden gebraucht. Wer als Coach tätig ist, merkt schnell, dass man die Teilnehmer/innen nicht überfordern sollte, zum Beispiel in dem man direkt alle Varianten zeigt und versucht diese zu lehren im Kursbetrieb. Also muss man erst mal eine Wahl treffen und abwägen, welche Variante als Basis Sinn macht. Für mich ist es wichtig, die Nose-Wheelie-Variante gewählt zu haben. Sie schult das Bremsgefühl, die tief-hoch-Bewegung und ist step by step auch super kennenzulernen und umzusetzen. Die Stoppie-Variante schränkt hingegen ein und fördert alte Gewohnheiten (z.B. die, dass man schnell anfährt, den Stoppie zieht und das hochkommende HR sofort mit dem Beugen den Beinen ausgleicht). In der Praxis sieht man das bei TN, die sich sowas angewöhnt haben, direkt. Dazu kommt, dass das VR dabei komplett steht und meistens so fixiert ist, dass es nicht in Fahrtrichtung zeigt (was dann zusätzlich korrigiert werden muss, ähnlich wie wenn das Heck zu weit schwenkt).

Zur Radneigung beim Stoppie: Probierts mal aus  Ich finde es funktioniert super, viel besser al wenn man versucht stark aus der Hüfte mit Verwindung der Körpers zu arbeiten.

P.S.: Heute mal diesen Clip gefunden, ich finde man sieht gut, wie er auf der schwachen Seite einen starken Hüftimpuls nutzt und auf der starken Seite sogar etwas Radneigung nutzt


----------



## scylla (19. November 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> P.S.: Heute mal diesen Clip gefunden, ich finde man sieht gut, wie er auf der schwachen Seite einen starken Hüftimpuls nutzt und auf der starken Seite sogar etwas Radneigung nutzt



wahrscheinlich hab ich einfach nicht deinen geschulten Trainer-Blick. Ich seh das nicht. Wo ist die Radneigung zu erkennen und zu welchem Ziel führt das?


----------



## Marc B (19. November 2015)

(Ich rede von den ersten Versuchen) Wenn er nach rechts versetzt, verwindet sich sein Körper sehr und man sieht, wie er per Hüftschwung nach außen das Heck versetzt (und dann direkt ausgleichen muss, damit er nicht nach außen kippt).

Beim Versetzen nach Links, passt die Blickführung und das Bike ist leicht nach innen geneigt. Beim Versetzen verwindet er den Körper weniger und er bleibt auch zentraler.

Ride on, 
Marc


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (19. November 2015)

Mir ergehts dabei wie scylla. Ich sehe einen Fahrer, der noch sehr wackelig ist, ruckartig abspringt und durch verdrehen des Körpers das Bike herumreißt.


----------



## Marc B (20. November 2015)

Es sind Nuancen, man erkennt dabei deutlich die Schoko-Seite. Bei 0:17 Min. sieht man, wie das Bike leicht geneigt ist, was den Versuch deutlich besser gelingen lässt als auf der schwachen Seite


----------



## Deleted 244202 (20. November 2015)

Gut dass ich das Video nicht gepostet hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (20. November 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Zur Radneigung beim Stoppie: Probierts mal aus  Ich finde es funktioniert super, viel besser al wenn man versucht stark aus der Hüfte mit Verwindung der Körpers zu arbeiten.


Ich behaupte, Radneigung im Stand oder bei sehr langsamer Fahrt zur Kurven*innen*seite = »Todsünde« 

Durch die Neigung nach innen wird der »Lenkwinkel« bezogen auf die eigentliche Fahrtrichtung stark vergrößert (wird steiler). Je stärker der Lenkeinschlag um so kritischer das Verhalten. Schon kleine Hindernisse am Vorderrad behindern (stoppen) die Weiterfahrt. Da der Schwerpunkt bereits auf der Kurveninnseite liegt verstärkt sich das Problem weiter. Im schlimmsten Fall haut das Vorderrad dann schlagartig nach »hinten«, also entgegen der geplanten Fahrtrichung, ab.

Ich spreche aus (teilweise schmerzhafter) Erfahrung. 

Einfacher Selbsttest in der Ebene ohne Verletzungsgefahr: 

sich neben das Rad stellen
Lenker 45° einschlagen
Bremsen *nicht* betätigen, zur bessern Verdeutlichung
Lenker leicht belasten

Rad langsam immer weiter in die Kurve neigen und beobachten was passiert
Rad nach außen neigen …
mit 0° und 90° (!) Lenkeinschlag probieren

kleines Hindernis (z. B. Stecken) vor das Vorderrad legen und wiederholen

Ich für meinen Teil handhabe das so. Beim HR-Versetzen aus dem Stand möglichst neutral auf dem Rad stehen. Bei sehr langsamer Kurvenfahrt mit stärker eingeschlagenem Lenker, das Rad »tendenziell« zur Kurven*außen*seite neigen, damit fällt das Überrollen an Unebenheiten leichter.

Hab da schon mal was dazu geschrieben, auch mit Bildern:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/video-thread-fahrfehler-crashes-analyse.696021/page-12#post-12439519
Auch mal das Video darüber mit den Trail Flops anschauen.


----------



## Marc B (20. November 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, Radneigung im Stand oder bei sehr langsamer Fahrt zur Kurven*innen*seite = »Todsünde«
> 
> Durch die Neigung nach innen wird der »Lenkwinkel« bezogen auf die eigentliche Fahrtrichtung stark vergrößert (wird steiler). Je stärker der Lenkeinschlag um so kritischer das Verhalten. Schon kleine Hindernisse am Vorderrad behindern (stoppen) die Weiterfahrt. Da der Schwerpunkt bereits auf der Kurveninnseite liegt verstärkt sich das Problem weiter. Im schlimmsten Fall haut das Vorderrad dann schlagartig nach »hinten«, also entgegen der geplanten Fahrtrichung, ab.



Radneidung meint eine Neigung des gesamten Bikes, nicht des Vorderrades. Dabei liegt der Schwerpunkt übrigens nicht auf der inneren Seite, der bleibt zentral, je nach öffnen des inneren Beins geht mehr Gewicht auf das äußere Pedal.

Also das gesamte Bike leicht zur inneren Seite kippen lassen und nicht das VR immer stärker zur Seite einschlagen 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## HTWolfi (20. November 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Radneidung meint eine Neigung des gesamten Bikes, nicht des Vorderrades. Dabei liegt der Schwerpunkt übrigens nicht auf der inneren Seite, der bleibt zentral, je nach öffnen des inneren Beins geht mehr Gewicht auf das äußere Pedal.
> 
> Also das gesamte Bike leicht zur inneren Seite kippen lassen und nicht das VR immer stärker zur Seite einschlagen





Rad = Bike in meinem obigen Post. 
Es geht um das *gesamte* Rad! Nur das Vorderrad neigen geht doch gar nicht, zumindest nicht im eingebauten Zustand. 
Und ums stärker zur Seite einschlagen des VR geht es auch nicht. Einlenken z. B. 45°, jetzt das gesamte Rad in die Kurve neigen. Das wird ziemlich schnell instabil.
Ohne Radneigung kann ich 90° einschlagen ohne irgendwelche größeren Probleme. Wenn ich aber jetzt das *gesamte *Rad etwas neige …


----------



## scylla (20. November 2015)

Was HTWolfi schreibt kann ich aus Erfahrung nachvollziehen...



Marc B schrieb:


> Radneidung meint eine Neigung des gesamten Bikes, nicht des Vorderrades. Dabei liegt der Schwerpunkt übrigens nicht auf der inneren Seite, der bleibt zentral, je nach öffnen des inneren Beins geht mehr Gewicht auf das äußere Pedal.



... das hingegen nicht. Wie soll ich denn mein Rad (Bike) zur Innenkurve hin kippen, dabei das Vorderrad immer weiter einschlagen, und trotzdem mit meinem Schwerpunkt zentral über dem Rad bleiben? Wenn ich das tue, macht's doch einfach "plumps" und ich liege wie ein Käfer auf der Seite. Wenn ich mein Rad im Stand in die Kurve kippe, muss ich doch mit meinem Körperschwerpunkt nach außen weg von der Radachse, um das Ganze in der Balance zu halten.
Wie das beim Versetzen helfen soll, habe ich erst recht noch nicht verstanden. Ich persönlich finde das eher problematisch, weil meine Versetzer gerade wenn ich das Rad zu sehr nach innen gekippt habe und mit dem Schwerpunkt daher zu sehr außerhalb der Radachse hänge, deutlich mieser werden. Wie oben schon geschrieben fühlt es sich deutlich kontrollierter und sicherer an, wenn ich vor dem Versetzen möglichst zentral über dem Rad bin und das Rad dann beim Versetzen möglichst zentral unter mir mitnehmen kann. Dazu ist das Rad am besten nirgends hin gekippt, oder gar wenn man mit stark eingeschlagenem Lenker weit in eine enge Kurve reinrollen muss, eher sogar etwas nach außen, so wie HTWolfi es beschreibt. 
Vielleicht kann @Oldie-Paul das ja mal physikalisch erklären, ich komm nicht drauf?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (20. November 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Wie soll ich denn mein Rad (Bike) zur Innenkurve hin kippen,...


Erkennt man hier sehr gut; dynamische Variante mit Radneigung:


----------



## scylla (20. November 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Erkennt man hier sehr gut; dynamische Variante mit Radneigung:



ja toll, und was hat das jetzt mit statisch im Stand zu tun?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (20. November 2015)

Wenn man die dynamische Variante beherrscht, dann kann man auch die Radneigung beim statischen Versertzen nutzen. Siehe die letzten zwei Videos mit Daniel Hamann.
Achte mal darauf, was Manfred Stromberg in folgendem Video allgemein zur Kurventechnik erklärt und schau dir bei den slowmotions die Radneigung an und versuche das dann auf`s Hinterradversetzen zu übertragen.


----------



## scylla (20. November 2015)

aha. scheinbar bin ich zu blöd dafür, die fliehkraft im stand zu nutzen. muss mal ein wörtchen mit meiner physik-engine reden


----------



## Deleted 244202 (20. November 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> physik-engine


unreal² - kam doch letztens erst im Fernsehn...


----------



## static (20. November 2015)

Also so wie ich das verstehe, funktioniert die Neigungsvariante nur bei Gefälle und muss zwingend in eine Vorwärtsbewegung resultieren. Man "fällt" in die Kurve hinein/ hinunter.

Das soll ja auch der Vorteil sein, dass man bei einem Sturz eher zur Bergseite fällt statt zum Abhang.
Nachteil ist dann, wenn in der Anfahrt irgendwas nicht klappt und das Heck nicht rumkommt, man schön Richtung Abhang düst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (20. November 2015)

static schrieb:


> in eine Vorwärtsbewegung resulitieren


Das ist glaube ich auch die Frage von @scylla 
Wie geht das statisch ohne Rollbewegung? Also wie wende ich das




in dieser Situation





an?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (20. November 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> aha. scheinbar bin ich zu blöd dafür, die fliehkraft im stand zu nutzen.


Hier ab 1:58 noch eine Erklärung zur Radneigung:


----------



## scylla (20. November 2015)

@Alpe7
du hast einerseits verstanden, dass es mir um den Tipp geht, die Radneigung auch beim Versetzen im Stand anzuwenden. Andererseits bombardierst du mich zur Erklärung mit Videos zum flüssigen Kurven-Fahren. Warum? Was willst du mir damit sagen?
Ich weiß sehr wohl, wie man ein Fahrrad beim Fahren neigt. Das erklärt mir aber noch lange nicht, wie das im Stand funktionieren soll.


----------



## Marc B (20. November 2015)

Im Stand heißt für mich mit Stoppie - also dass man das Bike komplett zum Stillstand bringt und die vordere Bremse dazu nutzt das HR hochzubringen. Jedoch löst man dann auch wieder die Bremse um weiter fahren zu können - für diese Situation kann man die Radneigung super nutzen, das mache ich, wenn ich mehrere kleine Versetzer mit Stoppie nutzen muss.

Ich werde das bei besserem Wetter mal abfilmen, ist ja müßig hier ewig drüber zu schreiben.

Ja und Alpe macht natürlich wieder ordentlich Welle, postet alte Videos von mir etc. - leider wird es immer schwieriger mit ihm normal und sachlich zu diskutieren.

@Alpe7 Bist Du auch Coach? Falls ja, wäre es doch spannend, wenn Du zur FT-Tagung kommen würdest.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Alumini (20. November 2015)

Versetzen aus dem Stand heraus, und Lösen der Bremse während das HR noch in der Luft ist, sollte bei nach Innen gekipptem Rad einen "Nachzieheffekt" haben, der das Balancieren (Auffangen des Umsetzers) erleichtert, bzw. unnötig macht. Ist es das, was @Alpe7 "übertragen haben" möchte? Das scheint ja auch @static gemeint zu haben, wenn ich das alles richtig verstehe. Das ist auch nachvollziehbar.

@scylla  scheint komplett statisches versetzen aus dem Stand, in den Stand, im Gefälle, in einer Spitzkehre zu meinen. Da kann ich jetzt auch keine Erleichterung durch irgendeine besondere Radneigung erkennen.

Habe ich das so richtig zusammengefasst?


----------



## scylla (20. November 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Im Stand heißt für mich mit *Stoppie - also dass man das Bike komplett zum Stillstand bringt und die vordere Bremse dazu nutzt das HR hochzubringen*. Jedoch löst man dann auch wieder die Bremse um weiter fahren zu können - für diese Situation kann man die Radneigung super nutzen, das mache ich, wenn ich mehrere kleine Versetzer mit Stoppie nutzen muss.



Ok danke für die Erklärung, damit hätte sich ein Knoten aus meinem Hirn gelöst.
Ich war gedanklich beim Versetzen im Stand mit Schwerpunktverlagerung... also Hinterrad ohne Bremseinsatz nach oben bringen nachdem man bereits steht. Wenn du einen Brems-Stoppie anwendest, nutzt du ja die Dynamik der vorherigen Bewegung und gehst direkt danach wieder in die Weiterbewegung über. Hier kann ich mir die Radneigung besser vorstellen. Für meinen Anwendungsfall somit irrelevant, Brems-Stoppies im echten Gelände sind mir eher fremd.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (20. November 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> die Radneigung auch beim Versetzen im Stand


Ich dachte es wäre erstmal hilfreich zu klären, was mit Radneigung genau gemeint ist. Dazu die (mMn sehr guten) Videos von Stromfred und Marc dazu. Ist ähnlich wie mit dem Hüftimpuls. Es wird jetzt im Dialog geklärt, ob mit oder ohne, dabei ist mir noch nichtmal klar, was der Hüftimpuls genau sein soll und ob bei der Diskussion auch alle das Gleiche meinen?

@Marc B dein FB-Link zur FT-Tagung funktioniert leider nicht, sonst hätte ich mir das schonmal angeguckt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. November 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich werde das bei besserem Wetter mal abfilmen, ist ja müßig hier ewig drüber zu schreiben.


Vergiss bitte nicht, die Kamera mit einer Libelle ins Lot zu bringen oder am besten ein echtes Lot im Bild zu haben, damit man sieht, wie die Senkrechte verläuft. Ansonsten sind Radneigungen beliebig ins Bild zu zaubern.


> Ja und Alpe macht natürlich wieder ordentlich Welle, postet alte Videos von mir etc. -


Dieses Video hat mir ausgesprochen gut gefallen. Damit kann ich etwas anfangen. Der Rest der Diskussion ist mir ziemlich unverständlich geblieben.


----------



## Marc B (20. November 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ok danke für die Erklärung, damit hätte sich ein Knoten aus meinem Hirn gelöst.
> Ich war gedanklich beim Versetzen im Stand mit Schwerpunktverlagerung... also Hinterrad ohne Bremseinsatz nach oben bringen nachdem man bereits steht. Wenn du einen Brems-Stoppie anwendest, nutzt du ja die Dynamik der vorherigen Bewegung und gehst direkt danach wieder in die Weiterbewegung über. Hier kann ich mir die Radneigung besser vorstellen. Für meinen Anwendungsfall somit irrelevant, Brems-Stoppies im echten Gelände sind mir eher fremd.



Stoppie meine ich natürlich die Kombination aus Körperimpuls und Einsatz der VR-Bremse, in Kehren geht es ja eh steil bergab, da verwendet man sie ja eh. Und hat auch keinen Speed zum Schwung holen 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (20. November 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ich dachte es wäre erstmal hilfreich zu klären, was mit Radneigung genau gemeint ist. Dazu die (mMn sehr guten) Videos von Stromfred und Marc dazu. Ist ähnlich wie mit dem Hüftimpuls. Es wird jetzt im Dialog geklärt, ob mit oder ohne, dabei ist mir noch nichtmal klar, was der Hüftimpuls genau sein soll und ob bei der Diskussion auch alle das Gleiche meinen?
> 
> @Marc B dein FB-Link zur FT-Tagung funktioniert leider nicht, sonst hätte ich mir das schonmal angeguckt.



Ja, eine Begriffsklärung wäre super! Das gilt auch bei der Radneigung, manche Kollegen sagen "Neigen", andere "Legen" und andere "Drücken" - da kann man schon verwirrt sein.

Zur FT-Tagung: Tritt der Gruppe "Fahrtechnik-Coaches / Trainer - Austausch & Netzwerken" bei, da kannst Du Dir das FB-Event dann anschauen (ist eine geschlossene Gruppe, also nur für Coaches und nicht für Endkunden).


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (20. November 2015)

Ist das kompliziert! Und ich habe mir extra Urlaub genommen, damit ich hier nichts verpasse. Ich dachte, heute kommt der Durchbruch.


----------



## scylla (20. November 2015)

es regnet einfach zu ausdauernd


----------



## static (20. November 2015)

Ich kann ja dem Harald Philipp bei seinem Vortrag morgen das Thema an den Kopf werfen.
Ich kann mich nur nicht entscheiden, ob ich mit einer 26" oder 29" Felge werfen soll...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (20. November 2015)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Ich dachte, heute kommt der Durchbruch.


Vielleicht ist der heutige "Durchbruch" bei der Erkenntnis erreicht, dass die Technik mit Radneigung und Stoppie zwar gut für normale Kehren zum "stylen" ist, in den echten Bergen aber eher nicht funktionieren wird?


(Außer bei H.P., nur bin ich persönlich bei seiner Erklärung mit Radneigung ohne Hüftimpuls noch nicht ganz durchgestiegen?)


----------



## aufgehts (20. November 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der heutige "Durchbruch" bei der Erkenntnis erreicht, dass die Technik mit Radneigung und Stoppie zwar gut für normale Kehren zum "stylen" ist, im anspruchsvollem Gelände aber eher nicht funktionieren wird?





Sachlich ohne Seitenhieb....geht doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (20. November 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der heutige "Durchbruch" bei der Erkenntnis erreicht, dass die Technik mit Radneigung und Stoppie zwar gut für normale Kehren zum "stylen" ist, in den echten Bergen aber eher nicht funktionieren wird?
> 
> 
> (Außer bei H.P., nur bin ich persönlich bei seiner Erklärung mit Radneigung ohne Hüftimpuls noch nicht ganz durchgestiegen?)



Hm, "in echten Bergen" klingt schwammig. Ich kann Dir zig Berg-Videos zeigen ob mit oder ohne Harald, in denen es deutlich sichtbar, dass häufig Versetz-Varianten mit rollendem Vorderrad angewandt werden.

Und Harald fährt nicht nur für die Show so.


----------



## vitaminc (20. November 2015)

Über was diskutiert Ihr eigentlich?
Ob dynamisch oder statisch, und in welcher Abfolge einzelner Bewegungen, hängt grundsätzlich von der Situation, dem Können und dem Risiko ab. Ich weiß gar nicht wie viele verschiedene Hinterradversetzer ich schon fabriziert habe. Da war wahrscheinlich alles dabei, von Hüftimpuls, über äußeres Lenkerende drücken, nach außen neigen, auf dem Vorderrad dynamisch über Impuls mit dem Hinterrad rumschwenken.. letztendlich ist für mich nur eines entscheidend: nicht absteigen


----------



## Marc B (20. November 2015)

Die Diskussion ging eigentlich darum, dass es im Lehren / Vermitteln mehr Varianten gibt als wie das häufig angewandte "Kurve - Bremse - Hüfte" oder in FT-Artikeln die Phrase "Jetzt einen seitlichen Hüftimpuls setzen" - das war der Ausgangspunkt. Und nicht "was ist die einzig wahre Technik fürs Versetzen"  Und welche Variante im Aufbau des Lehrens von der Reihenfolge mehr Sinn macht für Leute, die das HR Versetzen lernen wollen.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. November 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> ..., in den echten Bergen aber eher nicht funktionieren wird?


Wenn ich dir die nötigen Mittel zur Verfügung stellen würde, würdest du es schaffen, alle Schwierigkeitsstufen von Kehren in einen 10 m hohen Hügel einzubauen?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (20. November 2015)

Oder in einem gebauten Trial-Parcours...

Ich persönlich treffe Stellen >S2 halt wenn, dann meist "in den echten Bergen" an, also wie schon gut korrigiert im anspruchsvollen Gelände oder auch "alpinem Terrain". 
Das einzige Video, das ich kenne und das mMn auch tatsächlich auf das Verhalten in Spitzkehren im alpinen Großraum eingeht, ist das alte Video von Harald Philipp.


----------



## Marc B (20. November 2015)

Ja, das sind super Kehren. Als ich mit Harald unterwegs war, hat er sich von den Aussagen zum Hüftimpuls distanziert aus diesem Video. Seine "neue" Philiosphie hat er dann ja noch im FREERIDE Alpin FT-Artikel dargelegt. Ansonsten hat er das Guiding/Coaching nun offiziell an den Nagel gehängt.

P.S.: Auch in Mittelgebirgen gibt es technische Kehren übrigens  Hier im Ahrtal, unweit von Bonn:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (20. November 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Hier im Ahrtal, unweit von Bonn


Das wäre doch eine super Location für dich


----------



## Marc B (20. November 2015)

Für meine Kursteilnehmer way to much, da hatte ich hier in Bonn andere und bessere Stellen - in den Kursen geht es ja um das Erlernen von diversen Techniken und nicht darum sie direkt unter schwierigsten Bedingungen anzuwenden. In meiner neuer Heimat werde ich Ausschau halten nach guten Kehren, bin aber optimistisch genug zu finden! Und ich mache dann Videos, damit wir bessere Gesprächsgrundlagen haben, also wissen wer was wie meint, hehe.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (20. November 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> In meiner neuer Heimat


Wohnst du jetzt dort im "Ahrtal"?
Mit "Location" meinte ich nicht für deine Kurse, sondern für dein nächstes Video.


----------



## Marc B (20. November 2015)

Nein, ich ziehe ins Sauerland - da gibt es viel für Biker*innen  Muss dann halt ortskundig werden, damit ich weiß wo was zu finden ist.

Wie sind wir darauf gekommen - achja, es ging um technische Kehren, die es natürlich nicht nur "in den Bergen" gibt.

Schön sind übrigens die Videos von Big Col auf youtube, um verschiedene Versetz-Varianten zu beobachten.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (20. November 2015)

Na dann bin ich mal auf ein Video mit dir in technischen Kehren aus dem Sauerland gespannt.
Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## delphi1507 (20. November 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wie sind wir darauf gekommen - achja, es ging um technische Kehren, die es natürlich nicht nur "in den Bergen" gibt.


Ich komme gerne an die Ahr um mir in den spitzkehren am teufelsloch live zeigen zu lassen das auch im steilen Gelände der nosewhely möglich ist ;-)


----------



## Marc B (20. November 2015)

Vielleicht müssen wir Nose-Wheelie mal definieren. Schönes Video dazu:






P.S.: Mich findet man nicht an der Ahr, zu weit weg vom Sauerland!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. November 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Als ich mit Harald unterwegs war, hat er sich von den Aussagen zum Hüftimpuls distanziert aus diesem Video. Seine "neue" Philiosphie hat er dann ja noch im FREERIDE Alpin FT-Artikel dargelegt.


Ich fahre ja nicht mit Philosophie um die Kehren, sondern mit meinem Bike. Und wenn ich in einer bestimmten Kehre besser rumkomme als zuvor, dann ist das mein Fortschritt für diese Kehre. Und an diesem Move für diese Stelle werde ich weiter arbeiten. Und ich halte die Augen offen, wie andere fahren, real oder im Video.
Eine Philosophie kann auch eine Einschränkung der Möglichkeiten beinhalten.
Sonst fahr ich halt Einrad, da bin ich das Problem los.


----------



## vitaminc (21. November 2015)

Geil gefahren von Johannes Pistrol, wie in allen seinen Filmen. Letztendlich wenn man die Trial-Techniken beherscht, dann fallen einem die schwierigen Schlüsselstellen einfacher. Umso besser man die Techniken drauf hat, das ganze gepaart mit Balance auf hohem Niveau, desto mehr kann man die einzelnen Techniken miteinander verknüpfen/verbinden, und dann ist so ein Nose-Wheelie-Umsetzer in seiner Dynamik kein Problem mehr.

Ich hatte schon öfters mal die Idee gehabt dass ich in den Wintermonaten anfange mich in diesen Bereichen zu verbessern, leider ist mir immer was dazwischen gekommen...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. November 2015)

aju schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ich die Techniken nicht so kategorisch unterscheiden wie das hier immer getan wird. Umsetzen ist immer eine Kombination aus den hier diskutierten Elementen, nur halt jeweils in unterschiedlicher Intensität ausgeführt.


Das zeigt dein Video aus diesem Faden sehr schön:
Und wenn wir dann das von Marc zitierte vergleichen ...




... erkennen wir, dass es für alle Techniken ein Gelände gibt. Wer "nur" dynamisch kann, wird sicher nicht um alle Kehren kommen. Wer nur statisch kann, wird manchmal unnötig holprig fahren.


----------



## scratch_a (21. November 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich hatte schon öfters mal die Idee gehabt dass ich in den Wintermonaten anfange mich in diesen Bereichen zu verbessern, leider ist mir immer was dazwischen gekommen...



Das habe ich mir auch schon oft vorgenommen. Hab aber dann immer wieder festgestellt, dass die Kälte für solche Übungen meist nicht gerade förderlich ist. Ohne eine Tour zu fahren ist es eh meist zu kalt und während einer Tour kühlt man schnell mal aus, wenn man nicht ständig in Bewegung ist. Die Brille schlägt schnell an, es ist nass, dunkel, eklig...der goldene Herbst ist anscheinend jetzt auch vorbei 
Hinzu kommt noch, dass der Boden meist eher nass/rutschig ist. Also meine Motivation zum Üben hält sich in den Wintermonaten meist in Grenzen, im Frühjahr will man dann immer mit Gewalt fit für den Sommer sein


----------



## Marc B (22. November 2015)

Wieso, gerade bei Dreckswetter, wenn man keine Zeit für Tour mit Waschen etc. hat, ist es ideal etwas urban zu spielen und zu üben


----------



## scratch_a (22. November 2015)

Bei dem Wetter werd ich bei uns auch auf der Straße oder auf der Wiese eingesaut. Der Dreck ist für mich auch nicht das Problem. Wenn ich jetzt raus geh muss ich mich eh entsprechend anziehen, egal ob ich Tour fahre oder nur vor der Haustür übe. Aber bei Temp <= 0°C werde ich persönlich nicht richtig warm, wenn ich auf der Straße nur Versetzen übe. Und dick eingepackt fühl ich mich auch nicht so wohl, hab auch an den Fingern nicht so ein Feingefühl. Es macht für mich definitiv einen Unterschied und deswegen hab ich da meist wenig Lust, weil das Ergebnis oft eher frustrierend als aufbauend ist. Mag sein, dass es anderen anders geht. Und je nachdem wo du im Sauerland wohnst, merkst du eh kaum was vom Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (23. November 2015)

Verschiedene Ansätze und Lösungen gibt es in folgendem Video von Radde:


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. November 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Verschiedene Ansätze und Lösungen gibt es in folgendem Video von Radde:


Sehr schön. Und man braucht nicht einmal richtige Berge dazu.


----------



## Marc B (23. November 2015)

Ja, würde mich auch interessieren wo in der Pfalz das ist. Super Video


----------



## 123disco (24. November 2015)

Hi, interessanter Thread hier - Hut ab Marc, dass du immer so ruhig & sachlich bleibst und Thema zurückholst.

Ursprüngliche Intention von dir war ja, ob die klassische oder dynamische Version in Kursen gelehrt werden sollte:

Ich übe gerade als Einstieg die neue Version und glaube, dass diese für (Non-Pro)Fortgeschrittenen-Kurse Vorteile hat:
- Radneigung bleibt, wie schon bei normaler Kurventechnik
- ist Rad geneigt, kann die Kehre noch durchgefahren oder Versetzt werden
- wenn dynamisch nicht will beginnt man intuitiv mit Bein/Hüftarbeit und geht eh Richtung statisch

Bin eigentlich kein Fan des früh Umsetzen, denn viele BikeKollegen hoppeln (im klassischen "Stil") schon rum, obwohl mit ordentlich ausgeführter Kurvendrücktechnik-weit-außen-innen die Kehre fahrbar gewesen wäre. Sie beschränken sich so früh und verschlechtern nach-und-nach (oder lernen erst gar nicht) die Kurventechnik in engen Kehren.

Dass enge verblockte Kehren klassisch besser fahrbar sind bestreite ich nicht, noch weniger Sinn des Umsetzen, sondern beziehe das auf Kurse und auf das was ich hier im Bergisch/Kölner Raum so bei Mitfahrern sehe.

Bist du in Kursen denn nun 100% umgestiegen
Hoppel on


----------



## Marc B (24. November 2015)

Hi Jörg,

danke für Dein Feedback 

Ja, ich bin ganz umgestiegen den TN (die ja für das Üben dieser "Königsdisziplin" schon eine gute Basis und ein gewisses Level haben müssen) erst die Nose-Wheelie-Bewegung beizubringen und dann step by step Radneigung und Blickführung anzugehen.

Bin da auch nicht der einzige Coach, der es so macht, zuletzt habe ich zwecks Austausch bei einem Versetz-Workshop mitgemacht, war sogar in den richtigen Bergen (Tegernsee) 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (24. November 2015)

Dann wäre allgemein die Frage, was die Zielform des Kurses ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (24. November 2015)

Gerade auf facebook gefunden: Video aus besagtem Kurs am Tegernsee

Sehr schön von Jens Worg vorgefahren.


----------



## Marc B (24. November 2015)

Die Zielform von Jens Kurs am Tegernsee oder bei meinen Kurse?  Ist die Gleiche, also das Versetzen mit Nosewheelie, Radneigung  & Co. step by step erarbeiten. Varianten wie mit kompletten Stillstand (Stoppie) können danach auch easy angewandt werden, das ist ja das Gute daran. Man bekommt da ja auch das Gefühl dazu, was wann angewandt wird.

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (29. November 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> das Versetzen mit Nosewheelie, Radneigung  & Co.


Ich hab hier folgendes Video von Kurt Exenberger gefunden:




Könntest du mal anhand der Sequenz ab 1:33 die Unterschiede zur Variante "ohne Hüfte" erklären? Wenn ich mal ausblende, was der Kurt erzählt (also Video ohne Ton) und dann nur auf die Bewegung in der slowmotion achte, dann sieht das für mich _ähnlich_ zur Variante mit Radneigung und Nosewheelie aus? Meine Frage ist , wo genau der Unterschied zwischen der klassischen Methode und der neuen mit Radneigung im Bewegungsablauf liegt?


----------



## 123disco (29. November 2015)

Blättere mal rückwärts....oder belege doch einfach den Technik-Kurs beim Marc.

Die Unterschiede der Techniken werden hier im Thread, den du ja eifrig mit tollen Videos anreicherst, seit 18 Seiten detailliert besprochen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. November 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier folgendes Video von Kurt Exenberger gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein theoretischer Beitrag. 
Ein kurzer Blick auf die Bewegungen genügt:
Der einzige Unterschied liegt in der Einleitung des Nosewheelie.
In der Ebene wird nur begrenzt gebremst, während der Schwerpunkt nach vorn gebracht wird. Würde man bis zum Stand bremsen, wäre die Fahrt zuende. Und diese Technik wird offensichtlich bei der neu gelehrten Methode verwendet.
Im Gefälle bremst der Kurt bis zum Stand des Vorderrades ab. Dann öffnet er kontrolliert die Bremse. Das Gefälle sorgt dafür, dass sich auch das (Vorder)Rad mit der Geschwindigkeit weiter bewegt, mit der sich der Oberkörper nach vorn bewegt hat.
Insgsamt ist das für mich eine sehr harmonische Bewegung. Das Durchfahren der gesamten Kehre im Nosewheelie beschränkt doch die so fahrbaren Kurven sicher stärker als die hier gezeigte Variante.
Über die Radneigung kann man selten und bei diesem Video so gut wie gar keine Aussagen machen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. November 2015)

Training an einem heißen Herbsttag an einer der sehr seltenen Spitzkehren in unserer Gegend. 

...anschaulicher Beitrag


----------



## Guru (29. November 2015)

Das ist aber eine haarige Spitzkehrenkombination zum Üben! Um so besser!


----------



## Marc B (29. November 2015)

@Alpe7 In den Szenen ab 1:33 Min. sind mehrere Aufnahmen zu sehen, die sich teilweise unterscheiden. Generell ist das für mich auch eine Nosewheelie-Variante und anders als die klassische Stoppie-Technik (Heck rotiert umd komplett stehendes VR) mit Hüftimpuls. Bei der Perspektive von hinten-innen sieht man, wie der Fahrer den Sattel schon am inneren Bein ablegt bevor er den Nose-Wheelie zieht. Der Effekt ist dabei ähnlich wie bei der Radneigung. Blickführung also das "Schauen mit dem Körper" passen auch 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (29. November 2015)

Danke für die Erklärungen.


Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ...Der einzige Unterschied liegt in der Einleitung des Nosewheelie....


Der Kurt bremst das Vorderrad kurz bis zum kompletten Stillstand und nutzt gleichzeitig den Impuls nach oben/vorne, um das Hinterrad zu lupfen. Sobald das HR in der Luft ist löst er die VR-Bremse dosiert und kommt so um die Kehre. Die Variante fällt mir auch leichter. Bei einem reinen Nose-Wheelie habe ich das Gefühl, dass das nur in Stellen mit sehr viel Grip geht. Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (29. November 2015)

Also sehr viel Grip brauchst du eigentlich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (30. November 2015)

Das sind für mich beides Nose-Wheelie-Varianten, die Ihre Berechtigung je nach Situation haben. Stoppie ist halt für mich die Version "Kurve-Bremse-Hüfte, bei der das Heck um das stehende VR rotiert und was häufig noch so gelehrt wird in der Ebene (und das ich wie gesagt für wenig zielführend halte).

Wenn man Leute Nose-Wheelie Übungen machen lässt treten eh mehrere Varianten auf, also die mit quasi zum Stand kommen und dann das VR weiter ausrollen lassen & oder auch komplett dosiert schleifendes VR etc. Das ist dann Learning by Doing und man bekommt immer mehr Gefühl dafür.

P.S.: Das in dem Video ist nicht Kurt Exenberger, der das vorfährt in der Spitzkehre


----------



## 123disco (1. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Unterschiede..?


2015 vs 2014 vs 2013 ( Um & Versetzen)


----------



## Alumini (1. Dezember 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> wollte Copyright nicht überstrapazieren


Da Du eh keine Quellenangabe gibst, machen es die fehlenden Bilder nicht besser. 



123disco schrieb:


> hier klar das nach außen zeigende Vorderrad zu sehen


Die untere Beschreibung macht für mich überhaupt keinen Sinn:
- Auch bei Einleitung durch Hüftschwung kann man den Lenker mitdrehen, sobald das HR rumkommt.
- Knie am Rahmen bringt nichts außer Blutergüssen.
- Bremse lösen, um das HR runter"schnappen" zu lassen ist doch keine Technik...?

Alles in allem ist das für mich glorifiziertes Gewürge.


----------



## 123disco (1. Dezember 2015)

Es stammt nicht aus der Bravo.
..gewürgt hat das "Brett Tippie" (Freerider Legende?) in die ähnlich klingende Zeitschrift Ausgabe 3/13
.. und in eben dieser zirkelt 22Monde später ein Philipp durch die 1/15


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. Dezember 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ..gewürgt hat das "Brett Tippie"


Im Text steht Jerome Clementz.
Einmal wird es HR umsetzen und einmal versetzen genannt. Ohne ein Bild oder Video kann ich da nicht viel zu sagen. Aber wenn ich ein wenig zwischen den Zeilen lese, dann kann ich für mich aus beiden Texten etwas nützliches ziehen.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. Dezember 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> Bremse lösen, um das HR runter"schnappen" zu lassen ist doch keine Technik...?


Das erkennt man daran, dass dabei das Hinterrad recht "unsanft" auf den Boden aufsetzt. Sieht man in vielen Videos.


----------



## Marc B (1. Dezember 2015)

@123disco Super, danke für das Reinstellen der FREERIDE-Artikel-Screenshots. Das zeigt dann noch mal für alle, warum ich das Thema damals eröffnet habe - die Variante aus 2014 war nämlich sehr verbreitet in Artikeln und Videos und deshalb der Unterschied wichtig.

ÜBRIGENS: Die Texte in den Magazinen sind meistens von einem Redakteur, der Rücksprache mit den "Experten" hält. Das sind Profi-Fahrer oder FT-Coaches. Da kommt dann immer wieder missverständlicher Inhalt zustande. Bei meiner Serie in der bikesport über die Saison 2015 war ich froh, selber den Text erstellen zu dürfen. Andy Rieger vom DIMB Lehrteam hat als Redakteur dann immer noch mal drauf geschaut.

P.S.: Am 10.12. kommt ein Print-Special mit Amir Kabbani und mir im Gravity Mag, ich hoffe es wird Euch gefallen 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Alumini (1. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Das erkennt man daran, dass dabei das Hinterrad recht "unsanft" auf den Boden aufsetzt. Sieht man in vielen Videos.


Ja, genau. Verstehe nicht, wie man das in einem Magazin als Anleitung zu einer Technik veröffentlichen kann. So wie es da beschrieben ist, ist es die Holzhackermethode: hauptsache rum, blaue Flecken inlusive. 

Die obere Beschreibung, die quasi Marcs Eingangsthese entspricht, kann man sich schön weich und rund vorstellen und auch nachempfinden, wer es schonmal so hinbekommen hat. Dabei kommt das HR weich hoch, kein Bein berührt den Rahmen, HR mit dem ganzen Körper rüberführen, dosiert die Bremse lösen und in die neue Richtung reinrollen. So wie es da steht, macht es für mich Sinn. Geht so nicht immer und überall, aber grundsätzlich bin ich da bei Marc und werde versuchen, dass für mich auch so zu üben.


----------



## HTWolfi (1. Dezember 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> @123disco Super, danke für das Reinstellen der FREERIDE-Artikel-Screenshots. Das zeigt dann noch mal für alle, warum ich das Thema damals eröffnet habe - die Variante aus 2014 war nämlich sehr verbreitet in Artikeln und Videos und deshalb der Unterschied wichtig.


Auf der Homepage vom Harald ist ja unter Presse der komplette abfotografierte Artikel aus der Freeride öffentlich einsehbar – also auch mit Bildern. Hier mal die Seite mit dem Hinterradversetzen:
https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...65f417bfa5/1438158436265/fr5.jpg?format=1500w

Die Fotosequenz ist gut. Der Text (Seite 93) passt für mich nicht zu den Bildern. Ich kann beim besten Willen keine Radneigung »in« die Kurve erkennen. In dem Fall gilt für mich »_Ich glaube nur, was ich sehe_«.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (1. Dezember 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Verstehe nicht, wie man das in einem Magazin als Anleitung zu einer Technik veröffentlichen kann. So wie es da beschrieben ist, ist es die Holzhackermethode: hauptsache rum, blaue Flecken inlusive.
> 
> Die obere Beschreibung, die quasi Marcs Eingangsthese entspricht, kann man sich schön weich und rund vorstellen und auch nachempfinden, wer es schonmal so hinbekommen hat. Dabei kommt das HR weich hoch, kein Bein berührt den Rahmen, HR mit dem ganzen Körper rüberführen, dosiert die Bremse lösen und in die neue Richtung reinrollen. So wie es da steht, macht es für mich Sinn. Geht so nicht immer und überall, aber grundsätzlich bin ich da bei Marc und werde versuchen, dass für mich auch so zu üben.



Erstens kann man bei der darunter erläuterten Technik die Bremse auch gemächlich und dosiert öffnen und das HR geschmeidig absetzen das ist doch irgendwie klar oder? Zweitens kann man das HR mit dieser Technik gezielter an einem bestimmten Punkt positionieren (finde ich halt) und drittens macht sie viel mehr Spass.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. Dezember 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> kann man sich schön weich und rund vorstellen


Auch in Marcs Videos sieht man, wie das Hinterrad immer recht hart aufkommt. Kann man also schlecht verallgemeinern. Kommt dabei auch immer auf den "Anwender" an. Zunächst ist es auch egal, mit welcher Methode man sich da herantastet, "_die richtige_" Technik gibt es nicht.
Ein sehr gutes Fingerspitzengefühl bei der Dosierung der Vorderradbremse ist also gefragt.
Dass man das als Anfänger von Anfang an direkt und immer wieder üben sollte: absolut! Nur sehe ich das in einem Kurs zum Hinterradversetzen schwer umzusetzen. So ein Fingerspitzengefühl muss man sich über Jahre erarbeiten. In einem Kurs, der vielleicht 4 Stunden geht, bis man da mal so weit ist und einen Nose-Wheelie zieht?!? Und dann will mir noch jemand erklären, wie das mit dem Versetzen nur über die Radneigung funktioniert?? 
Ich weiß nich...


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Auch in Marcs Videos sieht man, wie das Hinterrad immer recht hart aufkommt. Kann man also schlecht verallgemeinern. Kommt dabei auch immer auf den "Anwender" an. Zunächst ist es auch egal, mit welcher Methode man sich da herantastet, "_die richtige_" Technik gibt es nicht.
> Ein sehr gutes Fingerspitzengefühl bei der Dosierung der Vorderradbremse ist also gefragt.
> Dass man das als Anfänger von Anfang an direkt und immer wieder üben sollte: absolut! Nur sehe ich das in einem Kurs zum Hinterradversetzen schwer umzusetzen. So ein Fingerspitzengefühl muss man sich über Jahre erarbeiten. In einem Kurs, der vielleicht 4 Stunden geht, bis man da mal so weit ist und einen Nose-Wheelie zieht?!? Und dann will mir noch jemand erklären, wie das mit dem Versetzen nur über die Radneigung funktioniert??
> Ich weiß nich...


z.B. bei einer Linkskehre mit entsprechender Radneigung steht man mit dem Körper eher außen über dem Bike. Dadurch wird der Schwerpunkt beim Bremsen des Vorderrades und angehoben Hinterrad noch mehr nach außen verlagert, das das Hinterrad automatisch dieser Bewegung folgt. 
Das funktioniert aber nur mit einer entsprechenden, fliehkrafterzeugenden Geschwindigkeit. 
Fast im Stand klappt das Versetzen nur mit Hüftimpuls, ev. mit Hilfe des hinteren, inneren Fußes an der Kettenstrebe. 

Aber ich bin da nicht so der Theoretiker sondern teste die einzelnen Varianten in der Praxis und mach es dann so wie es am besten geht, und das solange bis es klappt. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ... mit entsprechender Radneigung steht man mit dem Körper eher außen über dem Bike...


Also lehnt man sich zum Abgrund?


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Also lehnt man sich zum Abgrund?


...so ungefähr, da drann muss ich mich aber auch erst  gewöhnen.

Wobei so richtig am Abgrund mach ich es dann mit kleinen Hoppsern fast im Stand. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Marc B (1. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> (...) "_die richtige_" Technik gibt es nicht.
> Ein sehr gutes Fingerspitzengefühl bei der Dosierung der Vorderradbremse ist also gefragt.
> Dass man das als Anfänger von Anfang an direkt und immer wieder üben sollte: absolut! Nur sehe ich das in einem Kurs zum Hinterradversetzen schwer umzusetzen. So ein Fingerspitzengefühl muss man sich über Jahre erarbeiten. In einem Kurs, der vielleicht 4 Stunden geht, bis man da mal so weit ist und einen Nose-Wheelie zieht?!? Und dann will mir noch jemand erklären, wie das mit dem Versetzen nur über die Radneigung funktioniert??
> Ich weiß nich...



Es liest sich so, als wenn Du letztere Aussage auf mich beziehst  Ich habe jedoch schon mehrmals hier in diesem Thread geschrieben, dass es mehrere Varianten gibt, die für verschiedene Situationen ihren Sinn machen. Und auch erklärt, warum ich mich für eine bestimmte Variante in der Lehrmethodik entschieden habe (und auch wie es z.B. Jens Worg vom Lehrteam der DIMB macht).

In einem Kurs lernt mal als TN neue Bewegungsabläufe kennen, der Coach gibt einem dabei die Werkzeuge mit auf dem Weg, die dafür jeweils nötig sind. MTB-Fahrtechnik-Training ist Wiederholungstraining und nur durch eine hohe Wiederholungsfrequenz ist es möglich alte fest angewohnte Bewegungsmuster durch NEUE zu ersetzen - dass dies im Rahmen eines Workshops nicht immer bei allen Techniken und TN direkt im Kurs klappt ist ganz normal und natürlich. Beispiel: Man kann den TN einen dicken Ast hinlegen und alle kommen da drüber - doch um eine neue technik zu erlernen (Bunny Hop z.B.) müssen sie zurück auf null schalten und die Bewegungsmuster des Schweine-Hops ablegen und step by step sich eine neue Bewegung einprogrammieren - viel Hausaufgaben also  Sprich: Der Coach gibt eine Anleitung wie die TN das dann üben üben und üben können - klar, dass sie dann nicht direkt im Kurs einen tollen Bunny Hop schaffen. Und so ist es auch bei *Nose-Wheelie Techniken*: Stoppie hat sich eh fast jeder angewöhnt und es verspricht schnelle Erfolgserlebnisse - doch das UMLERNEN zu Nose-Wheelie-Varianten macht extrem Sinn und muss begonnen werden - und das geht am besten mit Anleitung und Hilfestellung von einem geschulten Coach. 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (1. Dezember 2015)

Also bei mir ist da der Übergang fließend...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. Dezember 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Stoppie hat sich eh fast jeder angewöhnt und es verspricht schnelle Erfolgserlebnisse - doch das UMLERNEN zu Nose-Wheelie-Varianten macht extrem Sinn und muss begonnen werden -


Du stilisierst das künstlich hoch. Sowohl beim Stoppie als auch Nose-Wheelie geht es um Timing und die Feindosierung der Vorderradbremse.


----------



## Alumini (1. Dezember 2015)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Erstens kann man...Zweitens kann man...


Klar kann man. Aber davon steht da nichts. Und präzise absetzen ist nicht gleich "runterschnappen" in meiner Vorstellung. Wenn ich nicht ausreichend Gewicht auf dem Lenker habe, klatscht das HR auch so runter. Fühlt sich nicht gut an. Weich zu versetzen geht auch im Stand, mit genug Vorlage und Gleichgewichtsgefühl. Aber hier steige ich aus der Diskussion aus, ich übe ja selbst noch.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. Dezember 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht ausreichend Gewicht auf dem Lenker habe, klatscht das HR auch so runter.


Der Lenker sollte lastenfrei sein.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (1. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Der Lenker sollte lastenfrei sein.



Ganz besonders dann wenn das HR gerade in der Luft ist


----------



## Alumini (1. Dezember 2015)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ganz besonders dann wenn das HR gerade in der Luft ist


HEY! Eins nach dem Anderen, freihändiges Versetzen machen wir, wenn wir hier durch sind!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin für Nose-Manual! Oder die neue Trendsportart BBBS (brakelessbikebergsteigen).


----------



## Alumini (1. Dezember 2015)

Aber vermutlich hätte ich statt "Gewicht auf dem Lenker", "Gewicht über dem Lenker" oder "Vorlage" sagen sollen. Ihr wisst, was ich meine...


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Der Lenker sollte lastenfrei sein.



lastenfreier Lenker im Nosemanual nennen weniger gebildete Leute gemeinhin auch "fliegen"


----------



## Marc B (1. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Du stilisierst das künstlich hoch. Sowohl beim Stoppie als auch Nose-Wheelie geht es um Timing und die Feindosierung der Vorderradbremse.



Und dazu um einen passenden Bewegungsablauf  Und da ist die tief-hoch-Bewegung ist m.E. entscheidend. Mit dem Stoppie machen es die Leute meistens zu abrupt und gleichen aus Reflex direkt das hochkommende HR mit Beugung der Beine aus. Das ist so ein Erfahrungs-Ding als Coach, kann man bei Stoppie-Übungen immer wieder sehen (auch in Videos, die TN bei Camps gemacht haben und auf youtube hochgestellt haben). Ist natürlich nicht mono-kausal, aber direkt die praxis-tauglichere zu üben macht viel mehr Sinn als Stoppies, bei denen der genannte Reflex abgerufen wird.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. Dezember 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> [ - die Variante aus 2014 war nämlich sehr verbreitet in Artikeln und Videos





Marc B schrieb:


> (auch in Videos..auf youtube hochgestellt...)






ab 3:16 - gestern so, morgen so...


Marc B schrieb:


> ...UMLERNEN...


siehe Signatur @Oldie-Paul


----------



## Marc B (1. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> ab 3:16 - gestern so, morgen so...



Ja, darüber bin ich froh und *stolz drauf* - wäre ja schade, wenn man sich nicht stetig weiterentwickeln würde 

Seit 2013 arbeite ich immer weiter an Inhalten, Methodik, Didaktiv etc. - Fortbildungen, Trainer-Austausch etc. das ganze Programm, 2016 mache ich eine C-Lizenz.

Die Themen HR Versetzen, Kurventechnik, Manual-Impuls sind da sehr intensiv diskutiert in der Coach-Szene.

Weiterentwickeln heißt auch offen für Veränderung sein zB. habe ich ab dem Frühling 2013 von meinen Dimb-Kollegen für Manual & Co. den "oben-hinten-Impuls" übernommen und 2015 dann umgestellt auf unten-hinten, was m.E. viel mehr Sinn macht und besser funktioniert. Im Austausch mit anderen Coaches wurde da viel diskutiert und gerade zuletzt mit Jens vom Lehrteam der DIMB hatte ich dazu guten Austausch - ich denke da wird sich was tun 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. Dezember 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> DIMB


Gut, dass du die DIMB Lehrinhalte annektierst.


Marc B schrieb:


> ...Frühling 2013 von meinen Dimb-Kollegen für Manual & Co. den "oben-hinten-Impuls" übernommen und 2015 dann umgestellt auf unten-hinten, was m.E. viel mehr Sinn macht...


Und wievielen Leuten hast du in der Zwischenzeit die "falsche" Variante beigebracht, die das dann so trainiert haben?


Marc B schrieb:


> MTB-Fahrtechnik-Training ist Wiederholungstraining und nur durch eine hohe Wiederholungsfrequenz ist es möglich alte fest angewohnte Bewegungsmuster durch NEUE zu ersetzen -



naja
siehe Signatur @Oldie-Paul


----------



## Marc B (1. Dezember 2015)

@Alpe7 Bei Deinem Interesse für diese Themen wäre vielleicht eine Ausbildung / Fortbildung bei DIMB / WRSV / DAV etc. interessant für Dich  Aber da ist der Diksussion-Stil nicht auf "Wer hat Recht und wer nicht" ausgelegt, was ja in Foren leider häufig anders ist (sich gegenseitig zitieren, Satz für Satz / Aussage für Aussage isolieren und kommentieren etc.) 

Ein Austausch unter Kollegen ist immer beidseitig, das ist auch gut so. Und wenn der Austausch auf Augenhöhe ist, wird es umso effizienter. Andere erfahrene Coaches machen bei mir mal mit, ich bei ihnen und so gibt man sich gegenseitig konstruktive Kritik und übernimmt dann auch gegenseitig Dinge, die man so optimieren kann.

Richtige oder falsche Technik sind dabei häufig nicht die passenden Kategorien. Beim DIMB Lehrteam (und dann natürlich den Azubis) wird hat man sich auf den oben-hinten-Impuls geeinigt. Andere Verbände haben andere Varianten gewählt. Die DIMB hat quasi das Monopol bisher im FT-Ausbildungsbereich und leistet sicher eine wichtige Arbeit. Wie sich das entwickeln wird, zeigt die Zukunft. Die verschiedenen Verbände tauschen sich ja auch aus, um die Lehrinhalte zu verbessern etc. 

Übrigens hat Oldiepauls Signatur die gleiche Aussage, wie das was ich geschrieben habe. You live and learn...

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## 123disco (1. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Im Text steht Jerome Clementz.
> Einmal wird es HR umsetzen und einmal versetzen genannt. Ohne ein Bild oder Video kann ich da nicht viel zu sagen. Aber wenn ich ein wenig zwischen den Zeilen lese, dann kann ich für mich aus beiden Texten etwas nützliches ziehen.


Ok dritten Text dazugeschoben : Im Text 3/2013 steht Tippie und 2/2014 ist es Jerome ...egal, beides Hüfte...








 Ps. Geht hier mittlerweile nach tollem Start irgendwie eher ums Widerlegen von Aussagen und Brusttrommeln. Das ganze zu ner Sache, die doch jeder lustig lernen & machen kann, wie er will und für die es nicht DIE Lösung gibt ...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (2. Dezember 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Das ganze zu ner Sache, die doch jeder lustig lernen & machen kann, wie er will und für die es nicht DIE Lösung gibt ...


Das gleiche sagte ich selbst auch schon. Und eigentlich geht es ja um die Technik, wie Harald Phillip sie in seinem Artikel in der Freeride erklärt.


123disco schrieb:


>


Der Punkt mit der Radneigung erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz. Oder soll das ausschließlich eine Technik für alpines Freeriden sein?


----------



## Guru (2. Dezember 2015)

Schau mal seinen Lenker im großen Bild an. Zeigt eigentlich ganz gut, dass die kurveninnere Seite mehr nach unten geht. Das soll laut Meinung der Cracks ausreichen.

(Disclaimer: Ich selbst habe keine Ahnung, wie das geht. Ich bin Hüftschwung-verseucht)


Was ich an der Diskussion hier lustig finde: Es gibt nicht *die *eine richtige Variante. Ruhig bleiben.


----------



## HTWolfi (2. Dezember 2015)

Das auf der linken Seite (92) ist ja auch eine gefahrene Kurve, da ist die Radneigung ja _automatisch_ vorhanden. Auf der rechten Seite (93) wird ja aus dem Stillstand versetzt (ohne erkennbare Radneigung).

Im Album vom @123disco sind ja auch die beiden anderen bebilderten Artikel.
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/76432
Auch hier wird in beiden Fällen die Kurve durchfahren, folglich mit Radneigung. Entgegen den Hinweisen im Text kann ich keinen Hüftimpuls erkennen. Besonders bei den Aufnahme von Clementz sieht es für mich so aus, als ob er immer neutral über dem Rad ist, selbst auf Bild 4 wo der »Hüftschwung« im Foto extra vermerkt ist.

Ich für meinen Teil glaube, die Technik draußen im Gelände hat sich über die Jahre nicht verändert. Nur der  Text wurde angepasst.


----------



## Marc B (2. Dezember 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil glaube, die Technik draußen im Gelände hat sich über die Jahre nicht verändert. Nur der  Text wurde angepasst.



Bei manchen Profis & Könnern mag das so sein, im Bereich Fahrtechnik-Lehre jedoch hat sich da schon was geändert. Ich habe es selber ja auch mit Kurve-Bremse-Hüfte gelernt und gelehrt und auch den seitlichen Hüftimpuls angewandt. Gerade die Step-by-Step Schritte sind nach der "neuen Methodik" doch deutlich anders!

Bei der Guiding-Tagung im Juni haben wir draussen a bissl rumgespielt und da war auch auffällig, dass ich nicht der einzige Coach war bei dem das so gewesen ist 

Das mit den Texten in Magazinen war/ist ja wie schin geschrieben eh häufig Sache eines Redakteurs, der natürlich selber kein Coach ist und deswegen sicherlich auch mal das aus dem Vorjahr übernimmt, hehe.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (2. Dezember 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> Schau mal seinen Lenker im großen Bild an. Zeigt eigentlich ganz gut, dass die kurveninnere Seite mehr nach unten geht. Das soll laut Meinung der Cracks ausreichen.


Das sehe ich ja auch. Aber die Radneigung ist nur eine Folge des dynamischen Versetzers. Womit ich ein Problem habe ist, dass jetzt aus der Radneigung ein allgemeines Prinzip abgeleitet werden soll. Siehe Text von HP:





> schwenkt das Heck automatisch nach außen. Das passiert durch die Radneigung und das leichte Rollen. Nicht durch Hüftschwung!


Das ist völlig irreführend.  Ursache <-> Wirkung


----------



## Marc B (2. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> (...) die Radneigung ist nur eine Folge des dynamischen Versetzers.



Kannst Du das genauer erläutern für uns? 



> Womit ich ein Problem habe ist, dass jetzt aus der Radneigung ein allgemeines Prinzip abgeleitet werden soll. Siehe Text von HP:
> Das ist völlig irreführend.  Ursache <-> Wirkung



Kein allgemeines Prinzip, aber eine sinnvolle und praktische Technikvariante  Was genau ist an Haralds Aussage so irreführend? Er hat mir das in Siegen gezeigt, erklärt, vorgemacht und es macht absolut Sinn - und es funktioniert dann auch, wenn man es nachmacht.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (2. Dezember 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> - und es funktioniert dann auch, wenn man es nachmacht.


.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Dann kannst du mir ja sicher auch erläutern, wie das Heck automatisch rumschwenkt, nur weil das Rad geneigt wird.


...das habe ich doch vor kurzem(gestern) auch erläutert wie es geht ...also bei mir klappt es prima, als ich es mal so auf einem abschüssigen Weg probiert habe. 
Man muss sich das nur erstmal durch reichlich üben verinnerlichen. 

...es ist nicht nur die Radneigung 
send per tapatapadu


----------



## Mathma (2. Dezember 2015)

ein wenig werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass man vormals Versetzen mit "Hüftimpuls"  (mehr oder weniger im Stillstand) _zuerst_ gelehrt hat, um danach für Fortgeschrittene zum "dynamischen" Versetzen zu kommen. 
Heute scheint es sich in der "Lehrmeinung" umzukehren. 
Beim "dynamischen" Versetzen_ mit _etwas _Geschwindigkeit_ kommt doch automatisch Radneigung hinzu und das Hinterrad schwingt bei ordentlicher Ausführung von alleine ums Eck, was übrigens _auch früher_ schon so war (und vermutlich Herr Alpe7 auch weiß, weil er es schon ausprobiert hat).
Das hat mehr Flow, sieht besser aus und ist bestimmt aus bekannten Gründen oft auch sicherer. Daher ist "Rumrollen" dem klassischen Versetzer vorzuziehen. Wird es dann so eng und blockig, dass man quasi im Stehen rumzirkeln muss, merkt man ja schnell, dass ohne ein wenig mit der Hüfte nachzuhelfen nix geht. 
Insofern macht diese "neue" Lehr-Reihenfolge also mehr Sinn. 
Mir kommt es jedenfalls vor, als ob rein technisch alle dasselbe meinen und letztendlich um Kaisers Bart gestritten wird.

...übrigens gefällt mir Herrn Philipps Blickführung in obiger Bilderfolge gar nicht...aber was soll´s - wenn man so fahren kann, ist der Rest egal......


----------



## Marc B (2. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Dann kannst du mir ja sicher auch erläutern, wie das Heck automatisch rumschwenkt, nur weil das Rad geneigt wird.



Hier ab Minute 4:32 erkläre und zeige es  So ähnlich hatte es mir Harald in Siegen erläutert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (3. Dezember 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Und dazu um einen passenden Bewegungsablauf  Und da ist die tief-hoch-Bewegung ist m.E. entscheidend. *Mit dem Stoppie machen es die Leute meistens zu abrupt und gleichen aus Reflex direkt das hochkommende HR mit Beugung der Beine aus. *Das ist so ein Erfahrungs-Ding als Coach, kann man* bei Stoppie-Übungen immer wieder sehen (*auch in Videos, die TN bei Camps gemacht haben und auf youtube hochgestellt haben). Ist natürlich nicht mono-kausal, *aber direkt die praxis-tauglichere zu üben macht viel mehr Sinn als Stoppies, bei denen der genannte Reflex abgerufen wird.*



@Alpe7 Hier ab Min. 1:34 sieht man genau das von mir beschriebene Phänomen, wenn TN Stoppie-Übungen machen und nicht wie bei Nose-Wheelie Varianten auf den Impuls (tief-hoch Bewegung) achten:


----------



## 123disco (3. Dezember 2015)

@maggerich
.. du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht.:

Das dynamische Heck folgt einfach nur treu seinem kurvekratzenden Lieblingsvorderrad und wirbelt in die Luft entlassen wie im Karusell außen nach.

Hang-over, Kein Speed, keine Fliehkraft, armes Heck...da muss die Bremse impulsen und die knackende Hüfte helfen

Statt Hoppel-Kurs nun  flowig-dynamisch einsteigen..

(Ps. Harald P.  macht  aber auch keinen Hehl um seine Lieblingstechnik und bezeichnet die statischeren Varianten gerne in Vorträgen als Stolperbiken... ..ich könnte mit Leben und üb mir einen;-)


----------



## Deleted 244202 (4. Dezember 2015)

maggerich schrieb:


> und ist bestimmt aus bekannten Gründen oft auch sicherer. Daher ist "Rumrollen" dem klassischen Versetzer vorzuziehen.


Ich weiß nicht, ob man das so pauschal sagen kann. Bei der dynamischen Variante fahren viele die Kehre mit einer höheren Geschwindigkeit an, damit der Nose-Wheelie leichter klappt. Gegensätzlich zur Radneigung fangen sie dann an, sich mit dem Oberkörper zur Kehrenaussenseite zu neigen. Damit ist die Gefahr eines Abgangs potentiell größer.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (6. Dezember 2015)

Ein weiterer Ansatz:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/fitness/fahrtechnik/fahrtechnik-hinterrad-umsetzen/a20043.html
Wenn man in dem Artikel alle Stellen mit "Hüftimpuls/Hüftschwung" durch "Radneigung" ersetzt, dann kommt so ziemlich das Gleiche wie hier bei dem Ansatz "ohne Hüftimpuls" raus.


----------



## Marc B (7. Dezember 2015)

@Alpe7 Der Artikel ist eher genau die alte Variante, "Hüftschwung" etc.  Ich weiß nicht, welcher Redakteur den Artikel verfasst hat, aber ein paar Sachen sehe ich schon kritisch. Sowas wie "_Die Vorderradbremse ziehen, das Gewicht nach vorne bringen und die Hüfte nach außen schwenken_." Wer das nachmacht, kann sich in Gefahr bringen. Aber naja, ich will keine Wortklauberei betreiben, gefährliche Formulierungen finde ich jedoch manchmal bedenklich.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## scylla (7. Dezember 2015)

Wer auf ein Fahrrad steigt, schwebt sowieso in Todesgefahr.
Und Katzen sollte man nicht in der Mikrowelle trocknen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Wer auf ein Fahrrad steigt, schwebt sowieso in Todesgefahr.
> Und Katzen sollte man nicht in der Mikrowelle trocknen.


Sind ja nicht mehr die Fahrräder die ich mal kannte, das sind jetzt Höllenmaschinen... extrem gefährlich. Allein schon die Bremsen mit dem Öl und dann auch noch mit vertauschten Hebeln... heimtückisch. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Deleted 244202 (7. Dezember 2015)

In dem Artikel mit Stefan Herrmann finde ich nun wirklich keine "gefährlichen Formulierungen"; im Gegenteil, es wird extra auf die Gefahren hingewiesen. 
Die Variante mit Radneigung, höherer Geschwindigkeit und "zum Abgrund lehnen" finde ich da deutlich "gefährlicher".


----------



## Marc B (8. Dezember 2015)

Wenn man Erfahrung als Coach hat, weiß man sehr genau, wo Gefahren lauern. Als ich einmal zum Austausch bei einem anderen Kurs dabei war, hat sich bei Stoppie-/Nose-Wheelie Übungen auch direkt ein TN überschlagen, was ich schon nach dem Vormachen der Coaches befürchtet hatte, weil es Grundtempo des Anfahrens m.E. viel zu hoch war. Ich zwinge meine TN immer langsam anzufahren, damit sie sich gut daran tasten können. Und natürlich betone ich auch, dass es eine tief-hoch Bewegung ist und kein "sich nach vorne wefen". Die Anweisung: "_*Die Vorderradbremse ziehen, das Gewicht nach vorne bringen (...)*" _führt halt schnell dazu, dass sich Leute überschlagen und das ist m.E. gefährlich. Da kann man sich natürlich lustig machen, wenn es das hier so schreibe - wenn man jahrelang viele Kurse gibt, weiß man, dass es nicht witzig ist, wenn Leute bei Übungen stürzen (Verletzungsrisiko).

Aber @Alpe7 , wir können hier seitenlang Diskutieren - mein Vorschlag ist es, dass wir uns im real life treffen und das Ganze dann mit Bike besprechen, probieren etc. Dann redet man nicht aneinander vorbei und dreht sich im Kreis und muss auch nicht "gegeneinander" argumentieren (waste of time). Biste dabei? 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Dezember 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die Anweisung: "_*Die Vorderradbremse ziehen, das Gewicht nach vorne bringen (...)*" _führt halt schnell dazu, dass sich Leute überschlagen und das ist m.E. gefährlich. Da kann man sich natürlich lustig machen, wenn es das hier so schreibe - wenn man jahrelang viele Kurse gibt, weiß man, dass es nicht witzig ist, wenn Leute bei Übungen stürzen...


Hier mein Beitrag zum Thema:







> Aber @Alpe7 , wir können hier seitenlang Diskutieren - mein Vorschlag ist es, dass wir uns im real life treffen und das Ganze dann mit Bike besprechen, probieren etc. Dann redet man nicht aneinander vorbei und dreht sich im Kreis und muss auch nicht "gegeneinander" argumentieren (waste of time). Biste dabei?


Sag mal Marc, wie oft hast du das hier schon geschrieben? Hast du da noch Hoffnung, dass sich die Berge zum Propheten begeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2015)

Am ungefährlichsten wäre es ja, die Sache einfach im Stand zu lernen. Wer es als Anfänger schafft, sich dabei nach vorne zu überschlagen, ist entweder Hulk oder doch kein Anfänger mehr.


@Oldie-Paul hast du da eigentlich "tief-hoch", oder "Gewicht nach vorne bringen" gemacht?


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Dezember 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Hier mein Beitrag zum Thema:


...genau das bestätigt mein Gefühl, die weißen Federgabeln taugen nichts. 



send per tapatapadu


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> @Oldie-Paul hast du da eigentlich "tief-hoch", oder "Gewicht nach vorne bringen" gemacht?


Es war Schwerpunkt nach vorn oben, also wohl tief -hoch und das recht beherzt, nachdem meine vorherigen Versuche sehr mickrig ausgefallen waren. Wenn du das auf Youtube anschaust und auf 0.25 Geschwindigkeit stellst, siehst du, dass sich das Vorderrad (Schriftzug fixieren) weiter dreht, bis ich schon über den Lenker gehe. Erst dann reicht die Bremskraft zum Stehen aus, während ich meinen eigenen Weg verfolge. 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...genau das bestätigt mein Gefühl, die weißen Federgabel taugen nichts.


Aaahhh drum! Bei meinem neuen Bike ist die Gabel total schwarz und schon flutscht es ...


----------



## Alumini (8. Dezember 2015)

Übung: Stoppie.
Ausführung: ballistisch.


----------



## scratch_a (8. Dezember 2015)

Stoppie üben finde ich auch nicht prickelnd...da ist die Sturzgefahr doch sehr hoch 
Blöd, dass man kaum drum rum kommt.


----------



## 123disco (8. Dezember 2015)

..endlich wird's wieder lustig informativ hier 

Stoppie-Überschlag muss ich auch mal üben


----------



## Deleted 244202 (8. Dezember 2015)

Stoppie <-> Nose-Wheelie
Unter einem Stoppie stelle ich mir das hier vor:




Was ist denn jetzt der Unterschied zum "Nose-Wheelie"?


----------



## Marc B (8. Dezember 2015)

@Alpe7  Das ist dann Thema mit den Begrifflichkeiten. Die Briten haben da natürlich andere und viele Coaches nutzen auch verschiedene Definitionen.

Für mich ist ein *Stoppie* ein komplett zum Stand gebrachtes VR, das HR kommt dann hoch, hier ab 0:37 Min & ab 1:25 Min in der Demo: 




*Nosewheelie* oder Endo ist für mich das aus dem Video, was Du zuletzt gepostet hast 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (8. Dezember 2015)

Und warum ist ein "Nosewheelie" weniger "gefährlich" als ein Endo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Und warum ist ein "Nosewheelie" weniger "gefährlich" als ein Endo?


Ein Nosewheelie ist überhaupt nicht gefährlich, wenn doch ist es keiner sondern ein versauter Stoppi oder Frontflip.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (8. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ein Nosewheelie ist überhaupt nicht gefährlich, wenn doch ist es keiner sondern ein versauter Stoppi oder Frontflip.


Dass der Stoppie an sich nicht gefährlich ist, wenn man sich langsam rantastet, ist mir eigtl. bewußt. Es wird ja auch immer der Hinweis gegeben, dass man sofort die VR-Bremse aufmachen soll, sobald das Hinterrad zu hoch kommt.


----------



## Marc B (8. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Und warum ist ein "Nosewheelie" weniger "gefährlich" als ein Endo?



Keine Ahnung, wie Du darauf kommst  1. Unterscheide ich zwischen "NW / Endo" UND "Stoppie" und zweitens habe ich es als gefährlich bezeichnet, Biker*innnen in Artikeln zu sagen sie sollen "_*Die Vorderradbremse ziehen, das Gewicht nach vorne bringen (...)*" _

Ride on und see you (vielleicht irgendwann einmal, wenn Du Bock auf ein Treffen hast),
Marc


----------



## Marc B (8. Dezember 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> "_@Alpe7 , wir können hier seitenlang Diskutieren - mein Vorschlag ist es, dass wir uns im real life treffen und das Ganze dann mit Bike besprechen, probieren etc. Dann redet man nicht aneinander vorbei und dreht sich im Kreis und muss auch nicht "gegeneinander" argumentieren (waste of time). Biste dabei?_"
> 
> *Sag mal Marc, wie oft hast du das hier schon geschrieben? Hast du da noch Hoffnung, dass sich die Berge zum Propheten begeben? *



Nein, ich denke @Alpe7 will sich nicht mit mir im real Life treffen, er ignoriert meine Einladungen. Schade, aber ich akzeptiere seine Entscheidung. Manche trollen lieber anonym in Foren rum, das ist dann halt so. Schade für das Forum hier, weil mir da natürlich die Lust am Austausch vergeht, wenn alle Threads mit pseudo-ironischen Beiträgen zugespamt werden etc.... Aber das ist dann so.

Mach et joot 
Marc


----------



## mfux (9. Dezember 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sequenz-diskussion-hinterrad-versetzen-ohne-hueftimpuls.698322/


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Dezember 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sequenz-diskussion-hinterrad-versetzen-ohne-hueftimpuls.698322/


Und an der Sequenz auf der ersten Seite kann man sehr gut erkennen, dass bei der gezeigten Technik nicht die Radneigung für das Versetzen des Hinterrades verantwortlich ist, sondern dass aus der Haltung mit dem KSP neben der Radachse bei der tief-hoch-Bewegung das Hinterrad zur Kurvenaußenseite mitgenommen wird. Damit folgt auch wieder die leichte Masse der schweren Masse (Kausalkette). Löst man bei der Bewegung dosiert die Vorderradbremse, so folgt das Hinterrad "automatisch" durch den Turn. 

Interessant finde ich persönlich nun, ob das Hinterrad nun eigentlich doch wieder per "Hüftimpuls" versetzt wurde?!
Meine Erklärung dazu: Die Hüfte wurde vor der Bewegungsausführung "in Position" gebracht und das Timing für den Hüftschwung wurde nur entzerrt. 
Vielleicht lässt sich so das Hinterrad leichter positionieren und bei der dynamischen Ausführung per Stoppie muss man nicht zusätzlich zur Bremsendosierung auch noch den Hüftimpuls dosieren. An sich basiert die Gesamtbewegung auf so etwas wie einem "statischen Hüftschwung rückwärts". Was das sein soll wie ich das genau meine darf gerne hier weiter diskutiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde wir brauchen noch ein anderes Thema, in dem der "statische vs dynamische Hüftimpuls" abgehandelt wird. Außerdem noch eines für den "Hüftschwung rückwärts".


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich finde wir brauchen noch ein anderes Thema, in dem der "statische vs dynamische Hüftimpuls" abgehandelt wird. Außerdem noch eines für den "Hüftschwung rückwärts".


Gern! Soll ich die Threads eröffnen, oder möchtest du das übernehmen?


----------



## scylla (9. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Gern! Soll ich die Threads eröffnen, oder möchtest du das übernehmen?



da ich mittlerweile nur noch auf asphaltierten und möglichst geraden Landstraßen Rad fahre, weil ich vor lauter lastenfreiem Hüftimpuls und statischer Radneigung nicht mehr weiß, wie ich Kurven fahren soll, und mir das sowieso alles zu gefährlich ist, bin ich dafür ein denkbar ungeeigneter Kandidat


----------



## Alumini (9. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Und an der Sequenz auf der ersten Seite kann man sehr gut erkennen, dass bei der gezeigten Technik nicht die Radneigung für das Versetzen des Hinterrades verantwortlich ist, sondern dass aus der Haltung mit dem KSP neben der Radachse bei der tief-hoch-Bewegung das Hinterrad zur Kurvenaußenseite mitgenommen wird. Damit folgt auch wieder die leichte Masse der schweren Masse (Kausalkette).



Radneigung kippt das Steuerrohr und erleichtert dadurch das Anheben des restlichen Rahmens. Der Kippwinkel zeigt nach oben.

[Tante Edit hat zum Verständnis des Textbezugs noch das Zitat eingefügt]


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Dezember 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> Radneigung kippt das Steuerrohr...


Bionicon arbeitet bereits insgeheim an einem hydraulisch verstellbaren Steuerrohrkippwinkel! Damit wird dann hoffentlich bald das Monopol und die Vorherrschaft der Leidwills bei Hochtouren über 3000m durchbrochen!


----------



## 123disco (9. Dezember 2015)

@Alpe7
Bitte mach doch den dynamischen vs statischen Impuls-Thread auf und troll dich da....
Deine ständigen (ironisch?rafft es einfach nicht? Speziellen?) Kommentare zu Marc's wirklich mittlerweile gebetsmühlenartigen Erklärungsversuchen bringen dich hier nicht weiter. (Und es macht die Diskussion kaputt) Egal wie Marc antwortet, du behauptest das Gegenteil oder fragst nach etwas, was eine Seite vorher und auf 20 Seiten schon erklärt wurde.

Du hast deine Technik (?) und das ist gut so. Bitte offenbare diese im Alpe7 Thread , es gibt sicher viele, die deine Technik, deinen speziellen Humor und all die vielen tollen Videos mögen.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Dezember 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> @Alpe7...


Und was trägst du jetzt hiermit zur Diskussion bei?

Marc hat halt seine Homies hier im Forum und postet sehr viel. Wieso aber darf man dann das, was er hier schreibt nicht kritisch hinterfragen? Auf facebook hat er doch bereits sein "Privat"-Forum. Hier in einem öffentlichen Forum darf sich an den Threads beteiligen wer will.


----------



## 123disco (9. Dezember 2015)

..Marc und du reden (einseitig bewußt) aneinander vorbei. Das trägt hier keine Früchte und ist Schade um das interessante Thema, über daß er und andere sich gerne austauschen würden und ich interessantes erfahren möchte. Du stellst die Technik generell in Frage, was ok ist ; aber nun mal nicht Thema. Der tolle Vorschlag eigenen Thread aufzumachen kam von dir.. wollte dir nur tüchtig Mut machen ein Thema und dich der Diskussion auszusetzen.

Ps. Kenne Marc nicht, weiß aber was er tut. Er präsentiert sich im SocialMedia gut, sehr gut, unübersehbar. Super, wenn man dabei kostenlos was lernt. Wenn man damit Problem hat gibt's PM.

..genug off-topic
Frohen Advent


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Und was trägst du jetzt hiermit zur Diskussion bei?
> 
> Marc hat halt seine Homies hier im Forum und postet sehr viel. Wieso aber darf man dann das, was er hier schreibt nicht kritisch hinterfragen? Auf facebook hat er doch bereits sein "Privat"-Forum. Hier in einem öffentlichen Forum darf sich an den Threads beteiligen wer will.


... Jeder, aber mit Anstand! 
Ich verstehe nicht den Grund deiner Kommentare... Unwissenheit kann es ja nicht sein. 
Mach es so wie ich, Theorie mit den vielen Begriffen ist das Eine und Praxis das Andere, probiere es live aus und versuche das Beste für dich daraus zu machen und erfreu dich an den Erfolgen. 
Mittlerweile kenne ich den Unterschied der einzelnen Techniken in der Praxis, aber nur weil ich es direkt probiert habe. 
Also probiere es, mach ein Video von deinen Versuchen und dir kann besser geholfen werden. 
Üben, üben, üben....


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht den Grund deiner Kommentare...


Spezielle Gründe gibt es da bei mir auch nicht, außer dem Interesse an Fahrtechnik an sich und dem Spaß daran "theoretisch" über Bewegungsabläufe zu "fachsimpeln". Ich bin kein "Coach", gebe keine Kurse und habe kein kommerzielles Interesse an diesem schönen Hobby.
Soviel dazu.

Mal am Beispiel von diesem Thread jetzt: _Natürlich_ frage ich mich, _warum_ Marc jetzt mit seinem neuen Video die Techniken von Daniel Schäfer, Stefan Herrmann und Manfred Stromberg als "veraltet", "gefährlich" und "nicht das Gelbe vom Ei" darstellt, gleichzeitig im Video zu "ohne Hüftimpuls" trotzdem eine Technik zeigt, die in der Ausführung einen Hüftimpuls beinhaltet. Und da kann sich jeder sein eigenes Urteil zu bilden...


123disco schrieb:


> ..genug off-topic
> Frohen Advent


und frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Spezielle Gründe gibt es da bei mir auch nicht, außer dem Interesse an Fahrtechnik an sich und dem Spaß daran "theoretisch" über Bewegungsabläufe zu "fachsimpeln". Ich bin kein "Coach", gebe keine Kurse und habe kein kommerzielles Interesse an diesem schönen Hobby.
> Soviel dazu.
> 
> Mal am Beispiel von diesem Thread jetzt: _Natürlich_ frage ich mich, _warum_ Marc jetzt mit seinem neuen Video die Techniken von Daniel Schäfer, Stefan Herrmann und Manfred Stromberg als "veraltet", "gefährlich" und "nicht das Gelbe vom Ei" darstellt, gleichzeitig im Video zu "ohne Hüftimpuls" trotzdem eine Technik zeigt, die in der Ausführung einen Hüftimpuls beinhaltet. Und da kann sich jeder sein eigenes Urteil zu bilden...
> ...


Definiere doch bitte mal, was für dich ein Hüftimpuls ist. 
Ich kann dir leider so nicht folgen, wenn ich nicht weiß was du darunter verstehst. 

Und wieso interessiert dich das nur theoretisch, kannst du es praktisch durch ev. körperliche Einschränkungen nicht ausprobieren? 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## scylla (9. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Definiere doch bitte mal, was für dich ein Hüftimpuls ist.
> Ich kann dir leider so nicht folgen, wenn ich nicht weiß was du darunter verstehst.



bitte hier entlang
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/was-ist-der-hueftimpuls.780358/#post-13433269


und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier


----------



## 123disco (9. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> bitte hier entlang http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/was-ist-der-hueftimpuls.780358/#post-13433269  und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier









 ... der Beginn einer langen tiefen Freundschaft


----------



## scylla (9. Dezember 2015)

Das ist jetzt aber ganz eindeutig Hüftschwung!
Oder ist jemand anderer Meinung?


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Dezember 2015)

Das könnte aber auch ein Hüftimpuls sein... sozusagen für "S"- Kurven. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## thomas.h (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich stelle gerade fest, dass das Thema sich bereits über 22 Seiten zieht!

Obwohl ich fast nur technische Tragetouren mache, traue ich mich nicht, diese alle durchzulesen - bei den ganzen philosophischen Anschauungen und Detailstanalysen hätte ich nämlich Angst, dass ich das Versetzen danach vermutlich nicht mehr könnte... 


In diesem Sinne: Vor - Ummi - Weiter!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber ganz eindeutig Hüftschwung!
> Oder ist jemand anderer Meinung?


Das ist ja genau das Problem. Keiner weiß, was der andere meint. Klar ist nur, dass sich das Bike stärker drehen muss als beim Fahren. Also muss auf irgendeine Weise ein Drehimpuls in das System Rad+Fahrer kommen. Dazu braucht man aber seinen Körper nicht impulsiv zu verdrehen.


----------



## aufgehts (9. Dezember 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> @Alpe7
> Bitte mach doch den dynamischen vs statischen Impuls-Thread auf und troll dich da....
> Deine ständigen (ironisch?rafft es einfach nicht? Speziellen?) Kommentare zu Marc's wirklich mittlerweile gebetsmühlenartigen Erklärungsversuchen bringen dich hier nicht weiter. (Und es macht die Diskussion kaputt) Egal wie Marc antwortet, du behauptest das Gegenteil oder fragst nach etwas, was eine Seite vorher und auf 20 Seiten schon erklärt wurde.



sehe ich genau so.....

was mich allerdings wundert ,
warum sich der ,,nice boy,, auf dieses spiel immer noch einlässt....

s, gibt bereits einen neuen thread dazu mit gleichen akteuren
und absehbarem verlauf....

verfolge diesen , zum thema versetzen , schon über zig seiten......

eigentlich ist das thema bereits umfänglich mit 
videos --erklärungen--erfahrungen--usw 
an einem punkt angelangt,
wo das ,,gezicke,, der beiden nur noch nervt.....

einer spielt den ,,bösen buben,, mit haarspalterei und provokation.
der andere den ,,nice boy,, mit angeboten sich zu treffen,
die absehbar nicht stattfinden werden....



bin selbst an dem punkt,
wo versetzen im ,,stolpergelände,, einigermassen klappt.
mit option noch oben.......
,,,dynamisches versetzen ,,,ist da eher nicht oder nur im einzelfall möglich.....

bilder oder videos kann ich allerdings nicht beisteuern,
da nicht vorhanden.....

hoffe mal, dass ich wenigsten indirekt damit weiterhelfen konnte....


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Dezember 2015)

Eigentlich müsste vor dieses Thema ein anderes gesetzt werden, sozusagen als Grundlage zum Versetzen ohne Hüftimpuls. 
Ich meine eine ordentliche Kurventechnik die zu dieser Technik passt. 
Ich ertappe mich immer wieder das ich das Rad in schnelleren Kurven nicht genug neige und Richtung Boden drücke. Und genau das wär die perfekte Vorlage für dieses Versetzen. 
Denn wenn man das Rad ordentlich geneigt um die Kurven zieht, ergibt sich diese Technik von selbst in Spitzkehren. Denke ich. 
(ich fahre noch nicht so lange Enduro) 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Dezember 2015)

Schaut euch einfach einmal mein Lieblingsvideo an. Das hat alles. Zuerst Steilabfahrten mit bad und good braking, d.h. das Hinterrad folgt in der Schleppkurve des Vorderrades oder es schwänzelt. Beim steilen Anfang Bremsen nur mit dem Vorderrad (Zeitlupe 0,25 einstellen). Es gibt nacheinander verschiedene Versetzer in einer zügigen Kurve sowie an anderen Stellen einige Stolperversetzer. Es gibt Stürze und noch einen fahrtechnisch uninteressanten zweiten Teil. Diesem Video kann ich mehr Hilfen entnehmen als den unendlichen Diskussionen im Forum.


----------



## 123disco (9. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste vor dieses Thema ein anderes gesetzt werden, sozusagen als Grundlage zum Versetzen ohne Hüftimpuls.
> Ich meine eine ordentliche Kurventechnik die zu dieser Technik passt.
> Ich ertappe mich immer wieder das ich das Rad in *schnelleren* Kurven nicht genug neige und Richtung Boden drücke. Und genau das wär die perfekte Vorlage für dieses Versetzen.
> Denn wenn man das Rad ordentlich geneigt um die Kurven zieht, ergibt sich diese Technik von selbst in Spitzkehren. Denke ich.
> ...


Finde ich genau den Vorteil der vorgeschlagenen Technik (siehe Seite 16;-). 
Man bleibt dabei, daß Rad in die Kurve zu drücken und fährt die Kurve immer gleich an.
Radneigung ist aber auch bei langsamen Kurven schön und ermöglicht engere Radien. 
(Ich versuch mir das zu verinnerlichen, indem ich selbst beim Stadtrad Kurven drücke oder beim rummrollen.)


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Dezember 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Schaut euch einfach einmal mein Lieblingsvideo an. Das hat alles. Zuerst Steilabfahrten mit bad und good braking, d.h. das Hinterrad folgt in der Schleppkurve des Vorderrades oder es schwänzelt. Beim steilen Anfang Bremsen nur mit dem Vorderrad (Zeitlupe 0,25 einstellen). Es gibt nacheinander verschiedene Versetzer in einer zügigen Kurve sowie an anderen Stellen einige Stolperversetzer. Es gibt Stürze und noch einen fahrtechnisch uninteressanten zweiten Teil. Diesem Video kann ich mehr Hilfen entnehmen als den unendlichen Diskussionen im Forum.


Ich glaube du musst alles genauer beschreiben. 





send per tapatapadu


----------



## 123disco (9. Dezember 2015)

kurz....bei 3:10  geht´s ums Eck bei youtube


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste vor dieses Thema ein anderes gesetzt werden, sozusagen als Grundlage zum Versetzen ohne Hüftimpuls.


Bevor man vom "Versetzen ohne Hüftimpuls" schreibt, wäre es evtl. hilfreich zuerst zu klären, was mit "Hüftimpuls" überhaupt gemeint ist...


----------



## 123disco (10. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Bevor man vom "Versetzen ohne Hüftimpuls" schreibt, wäre es evtl. hilfreich zuerst zu klären, was mit "Hüftimpuls" überhaupt gemeint ist...


Im ominöse "Hüftimpuls" sehe ich die seitliche Schwungbewegung aus der Hüfte zT. mit Sprung aus den Beinen, Verdrehen und Oberschenkelnachschieben, um Heck zum Kurvenäußeren zu bewegen.  Also eigentlich besser "seitlicher Impuls".
Also "Ohne" wäre alles ohne ..
.. frag mich jetzt nicht, wie das Heck mit "alles ohne" überhaupt rumkommen soll.... denn das erklärt hier doch der Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Bevor man vom "Versetzen ohne Hüftimpuls" schreibt, wäre es evtl. hilfreich zuerst zu klären, was mit "Hüftimpuls" überhaupt gemeint ist...


Dann antworte doch bitte erstmal auf die untenstehenden Fragen... die  schon viel weiter oben gestellt worden sind. 

Danach können wir die Definition auf dich zuschneiden. 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Definiere doch bitte mal, was für dich ein Hüftimpuls ist.
> Ich kann dir leider so nicht folgen, wenn ich nicht weiß was du darunter verstehst.
> 
> Und wieso interessiert dich das nur theoretisch, kannst du es praktisch durch ev. körperliche Einschränkungen nicht ausprobieren?
> ...




send per tapatapadu


----------



## Marc B (10. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> (...) _Natürlich_ frage ich mich, _warum_ Marc jetzt mit seinem neuen Video die Techniken von Daniel Schäfer, Stefan Herrmann und Manfred Stromberg als "veraltet", "gefährlich" und "nicht das Gelbe vom Ei" darstellt, gleichzeitig im Video zu "ohne Hüftimpuls" trotzdem eine Technik zeigt, die in der Ausführung einen Hüftimpuls beinhaltet. Und da kann sich jeder sein eigenes Urteil zu bilden...(...)



Ich habe das Thema hier im April 2014 eröffnet, nachdem ich mit Harald Biken war und er mir seine Version gezeigt und erklärt hatte. Er hat mich damit voll überzeugt und ich habe step by step für mich selber und im Kursbetrieb umgestellt. Mein Austausch mit anderen Coaches dazu verlief auch super, zuletzt mit Jens am Tegernsee. Gründe genug für mich, das Ganze auch nach außen zu kommunzieren, da ich häufig von Usern danach gefragt werde.

@Alpe7 Das Problem bei unserer Kommunikation ist, dass Du eh meine Versuche Dir Deine Fragen aus meiner Sicht zu beantworten ignorierst. Wir müssen uns ja nicht einig sein, was allgemein mit Hüftimpuls gemeint ist, aber Du könntest ja nachvollziehen, was ich damit meine (und darauf aufbauend die Unterscheidung hier dargelegt habe).

Zum Thema Nice boy und bad boy & Marketing - ich verstelle ich mich hier nicht und schreibe übrigens schon seit 2001 immer viel hier Forum, das war nie ein Schritt, den ich neu zum Marketing etc. eingeführt habe. Im Gegenteil, ich glaube es wäre besser, wenn ich hier nicht schreiben würde, gerade durch das ewige Hin & Her mit Alpe ist es ein "waste of time" und wenn die User das als Zickenkrieg wahrnehmen wäre das auch nicht "das gelbe vom Ei".

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. Dezember 2015)

@Marc B
Bei aller Bewunderung für Deine Geduld und Deinen Versuchen: ignoriere diesen Pseudo-Fahrtechniktroll und lass Dich nicht in die Diskussion locken. 

Der soll sich doch erstmal outen, wo seine angebliche Erfahrung herkommt und wo bzw. bei/für wem/wen der Kurse (erfolgreich?) abhält.

Grüße,
Robert


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Dezember 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Also eigentlich besser "seitlicher Impuls".


Genau das kann man bei denen beobachten, die es wirklich gut können. Das Schöne ist neben der harmonischen Bewegung, dass die Impulskomponente quer zum Bike einem Drehimpuls entspricht.


----------



## 123disco (10. Dezember 2015)

...nochmal zum eigentlichen Thema; speziell Übungen & Aufwärtsbewegung:

Die Tief-Hoch-Aufwärtsbewegung zur Heck-Entlasten ist einmal mehr Richtung und gegen Lenker & stehendes Vorderrad (=Stoppie?) und bei der neuen Variante rollend mehr nach oben hinten bleibend (NoseWheely?)
?

Ich oute mich hier als Stoppie und Nosewheely-Legasteniker. 
Stoppie konnte ich in Kursen nicht und tu mir immer noch schwer, da ich den außer als Gleichgewichtsübung und Vorübung zur alten Technik so nie beim Fahren einzusetzen wusste. 

Ergo sollte man also Nose-Wheely üben üben üben ... ?

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Dezember 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Der soll sich doch erstmal outen, wo seine angebliche Erfahrung herkommt und wo bzw. bei/für wem/wen der Kurse (erfolgreich?) abhält.


Hab ich doch bereits beantwortet.
Und seit wann darf man hier nur etwas schreiben, wenn man "erfolgreich" Kurse gibt? Echt sinnlos...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Hab ich doch bereits beantwortet.
> Und seit wann darf man hier nur etwas schreiben, wenn man "erfolgreich" Kurse gibt? Echt sinnlos...


Dann habe ich das wohl überlesen. Sorry dafür... War das hier? Kann Deine Antwort leider nicht finden.
Es würde jedenfalls Deinen Aussagen Substanz geben wenn ich nachvollziehen könnte, dass Dein Posts aus Deiner (langjährigen/erfolgreichen) Erfahrung als FT-Trainer kommen...wirkt auf mich leider nicht wirklich so.


----------



## 123disco (10. Dezember 2015)

Locker aus der Hüfte kann man auch http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/account/ignored
aufrufen und man ist dann "ohne" Impuls unterwegs ...Frohes Fest


----------



## Marc B (10. Dezember 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ...nochmal zum eigentlichen Thema; speziell Übungen & Aufwärtsbewegung:
> 
> Die Tief-Hoch-Aufwärtsbewegung zur Heck-Entlasten ist einmal mehr Richtung und gegen Lenker & stehendes Vorderrad (=Stoppie?) und bei der neuen Variante rollend mehr nach oben hinten bleibend (NoseWheely?)
> ?



Man bleibt bei der Tief-Hoch Bewegung zentral und nicht nach vorne oder hinten. Stoppie ist für mich, wenn man das VR dann komplett blockiert (dadurch kommt das HR noch mehr hoch und viele gleichen das durch ein Beugen der Beine aus als Reaktion, damit es sie nicht nach vorne wirft. Bei Nosewheelie-Varianten ist das rollende VR wichtig 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## JoeArschtreter (10. Dezember 2015)

Wie der Name Stoppie ja auch sagt oder?

Hach Marc du tust mir Leid aber du hast auch meine Bewunderung bist ein zaacher Hund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (10. Dezember 2015)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Wie der Name Stoppie ja auch sagt oder?



Ja, deshalb unterscheide ich das auch so  Aber viele im englischsprachigen Raum nutzen den Begriff Stoppie für Nosewheelies. Bike-Profis zeigen immer krasse Nose-Wheelie Clips beim "Stoppie Sunday" auf facebook und in Tutorials wird das auch häufig so eingeteilt. Endo, Stoppie, Nose-Wheelie - immer diese Begriffsverwirrungen, hehe.

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## 123disco (10. Dezember 2015)

@JoeArschtreter : Dass (deutscher) Stoppie mit stoppen zu tun hat ist mir schon klar.

Die Bewegung dazu und klare Abgrenzung zur dynamischen Version jedoch nicht... Übergang vom Stoppie über leicht rollendem bis durchrollendem NoseWheelie ist einfach fließend.
..das macht es in den Beispielvideos auch so schwer, DIE exemplarische Variante zu sehen.

Mit englischem StoppieVideo von den GMBN - Jungs komm ich dann weiter (ja Video kam schon) und zeigt mir zentrale Position , wie von Marc geschrieben 



Thx


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Dezember 2015)

Stoppi ist für mich... stehendes Vorderrad, d.h. ohne rollen... einfach Stillstand auf dem Vorderrad. 
Oder etwa nicht? 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## 123disco (11. Dezember 2015)

Ja sagt der Teutone

No der Angelsax
"The *stoppie* is a motorcycle and bicycletrick in which the back wheel is lifted and the bike is ridden on the front wheel by carefully applying brake pressure. It is also sometimes called a *front wheelie*,[1] or commonly *endo*."
Oder
"The act of braking hard on a motorcycle, causing it to nose up on it's front wheel, and balancing on the front wheel as the motorcycle comes to a halt. Spectacular to view when done properly. Often requires massive dental reconstructive surgery when done improperly."

Also bei internationalen Videos nicht verwirren lassen.
Prost  sag ich


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Dezember 2015)

"Der Akt der Vollbremsung auf einem Motorrad, so dass es zu der Nase auf, es ist Vorderrad, und ausgleichend auf das Vorderrad als das Motorrad zum Stehen kommt. Spectacular zu sehen, wenn man es richtig macht. Oft erfordert massive Zahn rekonstruktive Chirurgie, wenn sie unsachgemäß durchgeführt . "
...krasse Übersetzung 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## JoeArschtreter (11. Dezember 2015)

Der Vorgang, ein Motorrad stark abzubremsen um es dazu zu bringen sich auf das Vorderrad zu stellen und darauf zu balancieren bis das Motorrad zum Stillstand kommt. Spektakulär anzusehen wenn es richtig gemacht wird. Wenn es falsch gemacht wird sind oft aufwändige Zahnrekonstruktionsoperationen notwendig.

...kommt raus wenn ich das in den ins Hirn integrierten Übersetzer eingebe...


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Dezember 2015)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Der Vorgang, ein Motorrad stark abzubremsen um es dazu zu bringen sich auf das Vorderrad zu stellen und darauf zu balancieren bis das Motorrad zum Stillstand kommt. Spektakulär anzusehen wenn es richtig gemacht wird. Wenn es falsch gemacht wird sind oft aufwändige Zahnrekonstruktionsoperationen notwendig.
> 
> ...kommt raus wenn ich das in den ins Hirn integrierten Übersetzer eingebe...


...mein Hirn war mal auf russisch geeicht, ist aber schon sehr lange her. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Dezember 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Man bleibt bei der Tief-Hoch Bewegung zentral und nicht nach vorne oder hinten.


Mmmh, was wird dann als zentral definiert? Nach meinem Verständnis von Kräften und Dynamik hängt das von der Fahrgeschwindigkeit ab. Je langsamer die Anfahrt, je stärker muss man den Körperschwerpunkt aktiv nach vorne oben bringen. Ein ganz einfaches Argument dafür: Wenn die kinetische Energie der Vorwärtsbewegung kleiner ist als die potenzielle Energie des Schwerpunktes beim Endo (mit gestreckten Armen und Beinen), könnte man ihn nicht mehr durch Bremsen verursacht ausführen. Aber man kann im Prinzip beliebig langsam Endo fahren, wenn man in Position ist.

Edit: Wenn man wie im Video bergab fährt, hilft natürlich die Hangabtriebkraft, die durch die Bremse voll kompensiert wird und so den Schwerpunkt in Position hält. Dann kann man schön "zentral" fahren, was immer das Zentrum ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Dezember 2015)

Zentral wär für mich die Position in der ich mit geringsten körperlichen Kraftaufwand im Stehen durch die Gegend rollen kann, abgesehen von der tiefen Hocke. 
Wenn man jetzt in der entspannten Körperhaltung tief gehockt mit zum kurveninneren geneigtem Bike durch die Kurve rollt, die Vorderradbremse zieht und sich gleichzeitig aufrichtet, wandert der Körperschwerpunkt nach oben und durch das entstehende Moment steigt das Hinterrad. Dabei muss man sich aber mit den Armen mehr als sonst auf dem Lenker abstützen, oder man fliegt nach vorn vom Rad. 
Abhängig von der Geschwindigkeit und Steilheit des Geländes muss man sich mehr oder weniger aufrichten. 
Z.B. im flachem Gelände mit wenig Tempo muss man sich weiter aufrichten als im gleichem Gelände mit höherem Tempo. 

Meine Theorie muss ich aber erst in der Praxis überprüfen ob es genau so ist... komm nur zeitlich leider nicht zum fahren. 
Also muss das erstmal ein Anderer testen. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (11. Dezember 2015)

..bei mir ist das zentral schon logisch rübergekommen. Statt sich gegen gebremstes Vorderrad Richtung Lenker nach vorne zu werfen, lieber zentral aus den Beinen tief nach hoch.

So funktioniert ja auch der ungeliebte Schweine-Hop und hebt dabei sogar das ganze Bike.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Dezember 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Statt sich gegen gebremstes Vorderrad Richtung Lenker nach vorne zu werfen, lieber zentral aus den Beinen tief nach hoch.


Wobei man hierbei anmerken müsste, dass der Fahrer von GMBN eher von tief/etwas-hinten nach hoch/leicht-richtung-vorne geht. Erwähnt er ja auch selbst so (auf englisch).


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Dezember 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Ja sagt der Teutone
> 
> No der Angelsax
> "The *stoppie* is a motorcycle and bicycletrick in which the back wheel is lifted and the bike is ridden on the front wheel by carefully applying brake pressure. It is also sometimes called a *front wheelie*,[1] or commonly *endo*."
> ...


Hab da auch ein schönes Video zu gefunden:


----------



## JoeArschtreter (11. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt seht euch mal diese tolle Hoch-tiefbewegung an, astrein...


----------



## aufgehts (11. Dezember 2015)

*Sequenz & Diskussion Hinterrad versetzen ohne Hüftimpuls*

und wie komm ich jetzt damit um die kurve....
*[URL='http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/alpe7.244202/']Alpe7   thema verfehlt,,,,
[/URL]*


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Dezember 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> *Alpe7   thema verfehlt,,,,*
> *http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/alpe7.244202/*


 Auf dieser Seite sind min. 3 Beiträge zu Motorrad+Stoppie und dann darf ich da kein Video zu posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (11. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Wobei man hierbei anmerken müsste, dass der Fahrer von GMBN eher von tief/etwas-hinten nach hoch/leicht-richtung-vorne geht. Erwähnt er ja auch selbst so (auf englisch).


*gn* er sagt sogar explizit "Hüfte zum Lenker und Vorrad abbremsen "


Ps. Motorcycle stand einfach mit in Wiki- und lustigen UrbanDictionary-Definition des englischen Begriffes "Stoppie", da dieser ja etwas breiter/anders, wie im Deutschen genutzt wird und zT etwas für Verwirrung gesorgt hat ( bei mir, wenn in engl. Tutorials lustig gerollt wurde und es trotzdem Stoppie hieß).

Ps. Endo-NoseWheelie-Stoppie(engl.) sind Vorübung


----------



## aufgehts (11. Dezember 2015)

ob du das darfst ......
jedenfalls isses völlig unsinnig bei diesem thread.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Dezember 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> ...Definition des englischen Begriffes "Stoppie", da dieser ja etwas breiter/anders, wie im Deutschen genutzt wird und zT etwas für Verwirrung gesorgt hat ( bei mir, wenn in engl. Tutorials lustig gerollt wurde und es trotzdem Stoppie hieß).


Da könnte das MX-Video auch noch etwas helfen. Im Titel steht zwar noch Nose Wheelie/Stoppie, aber im Video selbst wird es eitgl. nur Stoppie genannt.
Warum im deutschen die Technik jetzt anders genannt werden soll liegt höchstens daran, dass das deutsche "Stopp" näher an Stoppie als an nosewheelie ist. International hat sich aber der Begriff Stoppie für diese Technik durchgesetzt.
Und wir sagen ja auch _Mountainbike_ und nicht Geländefahrrad...  (nur meine persönliche Meinung dazu)


----------



## Marc B (11. Dezember 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Mmmh, was wird dann als zentral definiert? Nach meinem Verständnis von Kräften und Dynamik hängt das von der Fahrgeschwindigkeit ab. Je langsamer die Anfahrt, je stärker muss man den Körperschwerpunkt aktiv nach vorne oben bringen. Ein ganz einfaches Argument dafür: Wenn die kinetische Energie der Vorwärtsbewegung kleiner ist als die potenzielle Energie des Schwerpunktes beim Endo (mit gestreckten Armen und Beinen), könnte man ihn nicht mehr durch Bremsen verursacht ausführen. Aber man kann im Prinzip beliebig langsam Endo fahren, wenn man in Position ist.
> 
> Edit: Wenn man wie im Video bergab fährt, hilft natürlich die Hangabtriebkraft, die durch die Bremse voll kompensiert wird und so den Schwerpunkt in Position hält. Dann kann man schön "zentral" fahren, was immer das Zentrum ist.



Ich fahre für diese Übung immer sehr langsam an, meine TN dürfen da auch nicht schneller anfahren. Sich dabei nach vorne zu bewegen ist m.E. nicht angebracht, ich bleibe dabei zentral, das kannst Du hier *ab Minute 2:42* gut erkennen:






Hoffe es ist zu erkennen, was ich meine  

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Dezember 2015)

Bei 3:11 sieht man auch sehr gut den seitlichen Hüftimpuls


----------



## Marc B (11. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Bei 3:11 sieht man auch sehr gut den seitlichen Hüftimpuls



Das sehe ich anders. Man sieht sehr schön wie das HR dem VR folgt und die Radneigung vor dem Nose-Wheelie-Impuls. Die Hüfte bleibt in einer Linie mit dem Oberkörper.

Aber ein gutes Beispiel, welche Definition von seitlichem Hüftimpuls gemeint sein kann. Ich meine damit, wenn die Hüfte sich zur Seite schwenkt und dabei der Körper sich verdreht. Kann man hier bei Minute 2:20 erkennen:






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Dezember 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Sich dabei nach vorne zu bewegen ist m.E. nicht angebracht, ich bleibe dabei zentral, das kannst Du hier *ab Minute 2:42* gut erkennen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du meinst, du springst nach oben, und die Bremse sorgt per Trägheit deines Körpers für die Vorwärtsbewegung, stimme ich dir zu. Was das Ganze mit zentral zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## 123disco (11. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Bei 3:11 sieht man auch sehr gut den seitlichen Hüftimpuls



Alpe7 (rafft es einfach nicht => ignore) Filter:ON

Ich bin hier raus!
..und gehe jetzt einfach mal üben und Praxiserfahrung sammeln, bevor ich hier "praxisfern" Gefahr laufe mich dem ein oder einen Kommentarstil anzunähern.

@Marc B
Vielen Dank für die Infos zur alternativen Technik, die vielen kleinen Tipps für Übungen und Sensibilisierung für die kleinen Fehler, die man so einbauen kann.

Mindestens ein Bier ist dir bei einem Treffen sicher.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Dezember 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Aber ein gutes Beispiel, welche Definition von seitlichem Hüftimpuls gemeint sein kann. Ich meine damit, wenn die Hüfte sich zur Seite schwenkt und dabei der Körper sich verdreht.


Passt scho. Ich weiß ja auch, wie du den "seitlichen Hüftimpuls" für dich definierst. Siehe hier ab 1:06:





Bei dem anderen Video erkennt man bei 3:11 mMn recht gut, wie du bei dem Nosewheelie-Impuls mehr oder weniger zur Kurvenaussenseite bzw. "radaussermittig" abspringst und dabei dann das Hinterrad mitnimmst. K.A. wie man das besser beschreiben, geschweige denn nennen soll? Vielleicht findet sich ja gemeinsam eine Definition dafür.


----------



## Marc B (11. Dezember 2015)

@123disco Cool, das freut mich, ich nehme dann eine Apfelschorle  Ich mache z.B. die Level 3 Kurse in W-Tal, Sauerland, Ruhrgebiet etc. - der wäre ideal vor dem Enduro-Kurs bei Sascha, als Vorbereitung darauf. Meld dich einfach.



> Wenn du meinst, du springst nach oben, und die Bremse sorgt per Trägheit deines Körpers für die Vorwärtsbewegung, stimme ich dir zu. Was das Ganze mit zentral zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir nicht.



@Oldie-Paul Meine Bewegung, die ich vollziehe, geht von unten nach oben - und nicht nach oben-vorne. Das meine ich mit zentral 



Alpe7 schrieb:


> Passt scho. Ich weiß ja auch, wie du den "seitlichen Hüftimpuls" für dich definierst.
> Bei dem anderen Video erkennt man bei 3:11 mMn recht gut, wie du bei dem Nosewheelie-Impuls mehr oder weniger zur Kurvenaussenseite bzw. "radaussermittig" abspringst und dabei dann das Hinterrad mitnimmst. K.A. wie man das besser beschreiben, geschweige denn nennen soll? Vielleicht findet sich ja gemeinsam eine Definition dafür.



Ich springe nach oben ab, dadurch, dass das Bike vorher zur inneren Seite geneigt ist, sieht es so aus, wie Du es beschreibst. Das ist genau der Punkt, den mir Harald anschaulich erklärt hatte und man sieht es sehr gut hier. Das Bike ist vor dem "Abspringen" nach innen geneigt und richtet sich dann wieder mittig aus während des NW, sodass das HR dem VR gut folgt.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (12. Dezember 2015)

Man sieht, dass die Saison vorbei ist. Viel Lärm um nichts 
Mehr üben, um das eigene Gefühl für die Bewegung zu entwicklen und zu festigen ist angesagt. Videos und seitenlange Texte über die eigene subjektive Wahrnehmung der Bewegung oder noch schlimmer darüber, wie man denkt, dass die Bewegung theoretisch ablaufen sollte, bringen m.E. nicht viel. Es gibt zu viele Möglichkeiten, den Text des anderen und die eigene Bewegung anders zu interpretieren.

Ich habe das HR Versetzen nicht wirklich im Griff. Dann wenn's wirklich darauf ankommt (Gefälle, Abgrund, enge Stelle, usw.) sowieso nicht. 1-2 Mal ist mir jedoch gelungen, das HR so zu versetzen, wie von Marc B beschrieben. Jedenfalls nach meiner Interpretation der Beschreibung. Ich kann nur sagen, es funktioniert, es fühlt sich so an wie von Marc beschrieben und es ist gar nicht so kompliziert. Nur an der Reproduzierbarkeit muss ich noch ein paar Jahre arbeiten


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Dezember 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> @Oldie-Paul Meine Bewegung, die ich vollziehe, geht von unten nach oben - und nicht nach oben-vorne. Das meine ich mit zentral


Von unten nach oben ist eindeutig.


> ... Das Bike ist vor dem "Abspringen" nach innen geneigt und richtet sich dann wieder mittig aus während des NW, sodass das HR dem VR gut folgt.


Ich sehe diese Art immer wieder einmal, wenn ich in einer Gruppe fahre. Für mich sieht das unharmonisch aus. Der Lenker schlägt gegen den Kurvenverlauf ein. Das wird dann korrigiert. Bei dir ist das nicht sehr ausgeprägt, aber doch deutlich vorhanden. Oft kann man beobachten, dass der Fahrer in dieser Position zum Stand kommt und Mühe hat, das Vorderrad auf dem Trail zu halten. Wenn man den Oberkörper vor dem Abspringen stark in die Kurve eindreht (stärker als der Lenkereinschlag), kann man das vermeiden. Soweit meine Beobachtungen.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. Dezember 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wenn man den Oberkörper vor dem Abspringen stark in die Kurve eindreht (stärker als der Lenkereinschlag), kann man das vermeiden.


Es wird auch immer betont, dass der Oberkörper in die Kurve hinein zeigen soll.


sparkfan schrieb:


> subjektive Wahrnehmung der Bewegung oder noch schlimmer darüber, wie man denkt, dass die Bewegung theoretisch ablaufen sollte, bringen m.E. nicht viel


Genau dafür gibt es ja die ganzen schönen Videos  Da kann man wunderbar den Bewegungsablauf betrachten und sieht dann, wie die Bewegung tatsächlich abläuft (sonst wären Apps wie Coach's Eye ja völlig nutzlos). 

Zusammenfassend wurde hier in diesem Thread die Behauptung aufgestellt, dass das HR-Versetzen mit dieser neuen Technik ohne Hüftimpuls und nur über die Radneigung funktioniert. Man könnte auch sagen, dass jetzt "new school" der Hüftimpuls durch Radneigung substituiert werden soll. Zusätzlich dann noch die Geschichte mit Stoppie <-> Nose Wheelie

Aussagen wie "bei dieser Technik schwenkt das HR durch die Radneigung _automatisch_ rum" dürfen dann durchaus kritisch hinterfragt werden. Natürlich kann man sich jetzt hinstellen und das den Leuten so sagen und die Leute glauben das. Muss aber nicht heißen, dass das wirklich auch so ist. 

Schaut man sich nun das Video von Marc an, dann erkennt man, dass nicht allein die Radneigung für den Hinterradschwenk verantwortlich ist. Und das ist nicht wertend gemeint, könnte ja auch genau andersrum sein.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Schaut man sich nun das Video von Marc an, dann erkennt man, dass nicht allein die Radneigung für den Hinterradschwenk verantwortlich ist. Und das ist nicht wertend gemeint, könnte ja auch genau andersrum sein.


Als Vorübung zum Stoppie / Endo wird empfohlen, das Rad einmal zu schieben und dabei die Bremse so gefühlvoll kontrolliert zu ziehen, dass das Hinterrad hoch kommt und eine Weile oben bleibt. Wenn man das hinkriegt, kann man das einmal in einer Kurve mit mehr oder weniger Radneigung probieren und schauen, wohin sich das Hinterrad nun bewegt. Ich bin gespannt auf eure Ergebnisse.


----------



## HTWolfi (12. Dezember 2015)

Dann schreib ich auch noch mal was. 


Alpe7 schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend wurde hier in diesem Thread die Behauptung aufgestellt, dass das HR-Versetzen mit dieser *neuen Technik* ohne Hüftimpuls und nur über die Radneigung funktioniert. Man könnte auch sagen, dass jetzt "new school" der Hüftimpuls durch *Radneigung* substituiert werden soll. Zusätzlich dann noch die Geschichte mit *Stoppie* <-> *Nose Wheelie*



es handelt sich um *keine neue Technik*, höchstens eine neue Lehrmeinung/-methode
die *Radneigung* ist eine Notwendigkeit/Folge einer saubere Kurvenfahrt und daher eigentlich nicht erwähnenswert

die *Stoppie* Variante hat im Gelände wenig Bedeutung, sie kommt fast nur am Parkplatz bei den Fahrtechnikkursen zur Anwendung

das mit dem *Nose Wheelie* ist eine schöne/coole Sache für Kurven, für Spitzkehren braucht es eine andere Technik


----------



## Marc B (13. Dezember 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend wurde hier in diesem Thread die Behauptung aufgestellt, dass das HR-Versetzen mit dieser neuen Technik ohne Hüftimpuls und nur über die Radneigung funktioniert. Man könnte auch sagen, dass jetzt "new school" der Hüftimpuls durch Radneigung substituiert werden soll. Zusätzlich dann noch die Geschichte mit Stoppie <-> Nose Wheelie



Wenn das für Dich persönlich Deine Schlussfolgerungen sind, ist es doch okay. Ich sehe, dass natürlich anders, wie es hier ja mehrmals geschrieben habe. _Meine Zusammenfassung_:

In den letzten Jahren gab es frischen Wind beim Selber Fahren, Erklären / Demonstrieren und Vermitteln beim Thema Hinterrad versetzen. Vorher war primär der Ansatz verbreitet (so habe ich es auch gelernt und gelehrt),* in der Ebene* mit Stoppie (komplett zum Stillstand gebrachtes VR) und seitlichem Hüftimpuls zu arbeiten (Kurve - Bremse - Hüfte) und es wurde dann im Gelände so übertragen.

Bei mir selber kam die Veränderung durch eine Fahrt mit Harald Philipp, der mir die Variante mit Radneigung, Blickführung und Nose-Wheelie zeigte und erklärte. Nach etwas Üben (immer mit Gefälle) habe ich diese übernommen, weil es für mich super funktioniert - sowohl bei mir selber, als auch im Kursbetrieb.

_Mein persönliches Fazit_: Es gibt nicht DIE eine Versetz-Technik für alle Kehren (wurde hier nie von mir oder anderen so behauptet), doch selber als jemand, der das HR Versetzen lernen möchte oder es vermitteln möchte, muss man sich erstmal auf eine Variante fokussieren und diese step-by-step trainieren. Ich empfehle dabei die Variante von Harald, wenn diese sitzt, sind andere Techniken wie z.B. mit still stehendem VR direkt easy zu erlernen - andersrum ist dies erfahrungsgemäß nicht so einfach (also wer anfangs nur mit blockiertem VR und seitl. Hüftimpuls übt, braucht viel länger, um dann auch die andere Variante zu erlernen.)

Ride on und schönen Sonntag Euch 
Marc


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Dezember 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Nach etwas Üben (*immer mit Gefälle*) ...


Das hat bei mir den größten Fortschritt gebracht.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (13. Dezember 2015)

Ist auch umso leichter je steiler es ist...


----------



## thof (18. Dezember 2015)

Warum soll man eigentlich bei der dyn. Varianten die VR-Bremse schleifen lassen. Damit man nicht zu schnell wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ptech (19. Dezember 2015)

thof schrieb:


> Warum soll man eigentlich bei der dyn. Varianten die VR-Bremse schleifen lassen. Damit man nicht zu schnell wird?


Hm, hast Du denn mal probiert das HR bergab zu versetzen, ohne die vordere Bremse zu nutzen? Wenn Du das kannst,musst du natürlich nicht bremsen...dann wird's halt sehr dynamisch! Bei Enduro-Rennen wär das nicht so schlecht...!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (19. Dezember 2015)

Ptech schrieb:


> Hm, hast Du denn mal probiert das HR bergab zu versetzen, ohne die vordere Bremse zu nutzen?


Das geht schon und ist auch sehr gut als Vorübung geeignet.

Erklärt Harald Philipp z.B. hier ab 0:46

Edit - In den Threads hier und hier gibt es da auch noch mehr zu.


----------



## Girl (25. Dezember 2015)

Das ist ein dynamischer Hüftimpuls oder?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich seh in diesem Video nur einen Typen der versucht sich mit seinem Riesenkotflügel selbst den Allerwertesten zu versohlen...


----------



## offa (11. März 2016)

Dynamisch versetzen in 20sec 
Micro tutorial vom Harald 

Schon bekannt? 

[offa-tapatalk]


----------



## offa (11. März 2016)

Ich versuche am Sonntag sein Vortrag in Fellbach zu besuchen. Der letzte war auch ne schöne Einstimmung auf die Bike-Saison 

[offa-tapatalk]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alumini (11. März 2016)

Schwachsinnsvideo. Ungefähr so hilfreich, wie wenn Danny MacAskill in einem Video zeigt, wie leicht es ist, auf nem 10cm Balken über ne Häuserschlucht zu rollen. Bisschen das Umkippen ausbalancieren, Blick frei geradeaus...

Trotzdem gekonnt gemacht, sehr geil.


----------



## offa (11. März 2016)

Ich finde es filmtechnisch gut gemacht, didaktisch sehr nützlich und toll, dass er die Technik mit uns teilt und es nicht dabei belässt, sie nur in seinen Shows zu präsentieren. 
Hier mal ein Dankeschön dafür! 

[offa-tapatalk]


----------



## AlexMC (11. März 2016)

Ja nett, nur das "dosierte Bremsen" dabei, da bin ich zu doof für


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. März 2016)

Alumini schrieb:


> Schwachsinnsvideo. Ungefähr so hilfreich, wie wenn Danny MacAskill in einem Video zeigt, wie leicht es ist, auf nem 10cm Balken über ne Häuserschlucht zu rollen. Bisschen das Umkippen ausbalancieren, Blick frei geradeaus...
> 
> Trotzdem gekonnt gemacht, sehr geil.


Ich finde es im gegenteil sehr gut für mich. Die Schrifteinblendungen lassen erkennen, wie die koordination auf reihe zu bringen ist. Und die kameraperspektive lässt aktiv mitfühlen - theoretisch. 
Übrigens, wie wolltest du anders auf nem 10 cm balken über ne häuserschlucht rollen?
Das eine ist technik, das andere ist kopf. Kopf kannst du schlecht im video darstellen.


----------



## Alumini (12. März 2016)

Gleichgewicht ist genauso Kopf wie mm-genau die Bremse ziehen. Das lernt man nicht aus Videos. Innen anfahren, Radneigung, alles schon bekannt. Was lernst Du jetzt daraus? Die 20s kannst Du Dir jetzt 100 mal ansehen und hast doch nichts gelernt. Aber Du bist eben Theoretiker. Wie Du manchmal Bewegungen zerlegst, gefällt mir auch, trotzdem ist die Umsetzung ein ganz anderes Thema. Und dabei hilft das Video kein bisschen.


----------



## Toolkid (12. März 2016)

Fahrtechnik kann man sich nicht aus Büchern und Videos aneignen. Man kann die theoretischen Grundlagen erlernen, aber für die Praxis braucht es eben drei Dinge: Üben, üben und üben. Das geht übrigens schon beim "einfachen" Gleichgewicht halten beim Fahren los. Nur leider haben viele vergessen, wie mühsam das damals war, wie oft es nicht geklappt hat und wie oft Mama und Papa uns wieder aufgeholfen haben.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. März 2016)

Alumini schrieb:


> Gleichgewicht ist genauso Kopf wie mm-genau die Bremse ziehen. Das lernt man nicht aus Videos.


Das ist vielleicht ein missverständnis. Natürlich laufen die wahrnehmungen des gleichgewichts und notwendig über den kopf. Die koordinationen werden irgendwann dann als einheit abgerufen. Ich meinte die blockaden aufgrund der umgebungswahrnehmung höhe, steilheit, gefährdung. Mit 30 km/h auf einem bordstein fahren, habe ich schon gebracht. Aber wehe der ist höher!


Alumini schrieb:


> Innen anfahren, Radneigung, alles schon bekannt. Was lernst Du jetzt daraus? Die 20s kannst Du Dir jetzt 100 mal ansehen und hast doch nichts gelernt. Aber Du bist eben Theoretiker. Wie Du manchmal Bewegungen zerlegst, gefällt mir auch, trotzdem ist die Umsetzung ein ganz anderes Thema. Und dabei hilft das Video kein bisschen.


 Mir schon. Es ist ja so, als ob ich jemandem zuschaue, halt nicht bei vielen verschiedenen versuchen. Wenn man im kopf bewegungen trocken übt, hilft das durchaus in der praxis. Es ist etwas vorhanden, gegen das man den input der tatsächlichen bewegungen abgleichen kann. Und die rückkopplung (feedback) gibt dann die bewertung besser, schlechter, die für einen fotschritt unverzichbar ist.
Allerdings bin ich vielleicht ein anderer lerntyp als viele andere. Beim turnen musste ich immer die noch unbekannten übungen als erster probieren. Vielleicht, weil ich die erklärungen gut umsetze konnte?


Toolkid schrieb:


> Nur leider haben viele vergessen, wie mühsam das damals war, wie oft es nicht geklappt hat und wie oft Mama und Papa uns wieder aufgeholfen haben.


Das war ganz anders. Wir kinder auf dem hinterhof waren glücklich, wenn jemand für kurze zeit ein damenrad zu verfügung hatte. Dann musste immer einer hinten am gepäcktrager das gleichgewicht korrigieren, während der andere strampelte. Ich habe erst später bemerkt, dass mein cousin mich zwar beim start fest hielt, sich dann aber in einem hauseingang versteckte, bis ich einmal um den block gefahren war. Dann kam er wieder rausgesprungen und wenn ich anhielt, stand er hinter mir: "Jetzt musst du mich aber mindestens zwei runden festhalten. Ich habe das rad ja gebracht und dich eben gehalten!" 
Wenn ich da die Pukky babies heute sehe!


----------



## Alumini (13. März 2016)

Ich bin auch ein visueller Lerntyp. Anschauen hilft mir beim Verständnis und Umsetzen des Bewegungsablaufs. Das unterstützt das Üben. Das Video zeigt oder erklärt aber nichts, was nicht schon klar ist. Das was es zeigt, kann man daraus nicht erlernen, da es gefühlsbasiert ist.

Das Video zeigt nur einen Profi dabei, eine 10000 mal geübte Bewegung perfekt auszuführen. Davon ab gibt es keinerlei Lerneffekt. Würde er einen Trick vorführen, der primär von mehr abhängt, als Gefühl, dann könnte man sich etwas abgucken, aber Gefühl lernt man nicht aus Videos oder allgemein vom Zuschauen. Bei Bewegungen ist das möglich. Würde er einen Backflip vorführen, könnten man verschiedene Phasen erkennen, Rotationseinleitung, Kopfbewegung, Knie, Beine. Kleinmachen, Aufmachen, Abfedern. "Bremse fein am Schleifpunkt halten" sieht niemand. "Gleichgewicht am Kipp-Punkt halten" kann man sehen, aber daraus nicht ableiten.

Sieht aber toll aus, keine Frage.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. März 2016)

Alumini schrieb:


> ... "Bremse fein am Schleifpunkt halten" sieht niemand. "Gleichgewicht am Kipp-Punkt halten" kann man sehen, aber daraus nicht ableiten.


Ich kann dir nicht wirklich widersprechen. Aber es ist noch schlimmer. Auch bei normalen Fahrmanövern sieht oder erkennt man nicht, welche kräfte wann, wie, in welche richtung eingesetzt werden. Das ist ja das dilemma.


----------



## Marc B (21. März 2016)

EDIT: Ups, das Video von Harald war doch schon hier, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pirania65 (12. April 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> _Mein persönliches Fazit_: Es gibt nicht DIE eine Versetz-Technik für alle Kehren (wurde hier nie von mir oder anderen so behauptet), doch selber als jemand, der das HR Versetzen lernen möchte oder es vermitteln möchte, muss man sich erstmal auf eine Variante fokussieren und diese step-by-step trainieren. Ich empfehle dabei die Variante von Harald, wenn diese sitzt, sind andere Techniken wie z.B. mit still stehendem VR direkt easy zu erlernen - andersrum ist dies erfahrungsgemäß nicht so einfach (also wer anfangs nur mit blockiertem VR und seitl. Hüftimpuls übt, braucht viel länger, um dann auch die andere Variante zu erlernen.)
> 
> Ride on und schönen Sonntag Euch
> Marc


 
Hallo Marc, was würdest du als "step-by-step" bei dieser Technik empfehlen? Was für "Trockenübungen" würden hier speziell hälfen?


----------



## Pirania65 (12. April 2016)

@Marc B , habe mir das Video von dir angeschaut, ist eigentlich super erklärt und gezeigt. Wenn ich das jetzt nicht lerne bin ich halt untalentiert ;-)


----------



## Marc B (12. April 2016)

Pirania65 schrieb:


> @Marc B , habe mir das Video von dir angeschaut, ist eigentlich super erklärt und gezeigt. Wenn ich das jetzt nicht lerne bin ich halt untalentiert ;-)



Bin auch nicht so der Talent-Typ, eher mit Fleiß, Schweiß und Spaß dabei  Also üben üben üben und ans Versetzen erst denken, wenn die Eintrittskarte (Mini-Nosewheelie) sitzt und konstant abrufbar ist


----------



## DrMo (18. April 2016)

...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Mai 2016)




----------



## Alumini (9. Mai 2016)

Brauchbares Video.


----------



## scratch_a (9. Mai 2016)

Muss ich mal testen, wenn ich wieder Zeit habe aufm Rad zu sitzen 

Aber paar Kleinigkeiten sind mir im Video aufgefallen. Beim Umsetzen zeigt sein VR oft zur Abhangseite, was mir suboptimal vorkommt. Außerdem sehe ich nicht immer einen 5. Kontakt. 
Die gezeigten Kurven kann man ja auch relativ problemlos ohne versetzen durchrollen, oder? Da hat man den Eindruck, als würde er es zur Show machen. Ich kann mir es nur schwer vorstellen, wie das in wirklich spitzen, schwierigen Spitzkehren funktionieren soll.


----------



## offa (10. Mai 2016)

Cool - gute Erklärung im Video. Kann man sich so merken. Ich probiers mal bewusst. 

Allerdings.. Er hat irgendwie Schwierigkeiten zum Schluss zu kommen (letzte 2min kann man sich sparen) 

[offa-tapatalk]


----------



## berkel (10. Mai 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich kann mir es nur schwer vorstellen, wie das in wirklich spitzen, schwierigen Spitzkehren funktionieren soll.


Man kann das ja auch umgekehrt machen, also aus dem Stand einen Impuls nach oben vorne machen und dabei die Bremse leicht öffnen sodass das VR zu rollen beginnt (geht natürlich besser wenn es steil ist). Manche Kehren sind so eng und liegen am Hang, dass man nicht genug Platz für das HR hat um im Stand umzusetzen. Da geht dann nur die dynamische Variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Die gezeigten Kurven kann man ja auch relativ problemlos ohne versetzen durchrollen, oder? Da hat man den Eindruck, als würde er es zur Show machen. Ich kann mir es nur schwer vorstellen, wie das in wirklich spitzen, schwierigen Spitzkehren funktionieren soll.



Wenn alle Biker zur Show auf dem Vorderrad durch breite Kurven rollen würden, fände ich das supertoll. Würde nämlich so manche tief eingegrabene Bremsrinne am Kurveninnenrand vermeiden 
Also lasst uns nicht lästern, sondern lieber üben


----------



## Bener (10. Mai 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Also lasst uns nicht lästern, sondern lieber üben


Ja, Mama!

Apropos Kurven: Weißt Du, wie lange die blöden Buchen bei den Spitzkehren oberhalb Schönebergs (Hast Du mir mal empfohlen) da schon liegen? Bin mal gespannt auf die Antwirt vom Hessenforst..


----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Apropos Kurven: Weißt Du, wie lange die blöden Buchen bei den Spitzkehren oberhalb Schönebergs (Hast Du mir mal empfohlen) da schon liegen? Bin mal gespannt auf die Antwirt vom Hessenforst..



Bin seit letzten Herbst nicht mehr dort gewesen.  Da lagen sie noch nicht


----------



## Ptech (10. Mai 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Man kann das ja auch umgekehrt machen, also aus dem Stand einen Impuls nach oben vorne machen und dabei die Bremse leicht öffnen sodass das VR zu rollen beginnt (geht natürlich besser wenn es steil ist). Manche Kehren sind so eng und liegen am Hang, dass man nicht genug Platz für das HR hat um im Stand umzusetzen. Da geht dann nur die dynamische Variante.



Rein technisch sind solche Kehren dann vielleicht besser dynamisch zu lösen, aber gerade in so schwierigen Fällen tendiert da der Kopf zur statischen Variante. Ich frag mich eh immer, ob wirklich viele Fahrer auf Touren-Abfahrten solche Stellen dynamisch fahren? Bis ich mir solche Stellen angeschaut hab ist dynamisch bereits vorbei ! Dann gehts nur noch statisch...!
Anders siehts aus, wenn man die Stelle gut kennt oder gezielt "bastelt"!


----------



## berkel (10. Mai 2016)

@Ptech

Ich bezog mich auf das dynamsiche Umsetzen (rollendes VR) aus dem Stand heraus, z.B. weil die Kehre aus Platzgründen nicht im Stand / statisch geht.  Auf die Schnelle habe ich nur dieses Video von KäptnFR gefunden, da sieht man es z.B. bei 1:47, 2:32 und 3:25

 
Kehren die nur dynamisch gehen werden wohl die wenigsten meistern. Ich kann auch nicht behaupten, dass ich das wirklich kann. Meist scheiter ich an solchen Kehren, oft auch nur weil ich das HR nicht hoch genug über eine Kante gehoben bekomme. Bei "normalen" Kehren ist die dynamische Variante wie von Harald oder Leo gezeigt, also aus dem Rollen heraus, halt flüssiger. Gezielt sicher bekomme ich das aber auch nicht immer hin. Dazu kommt noch meine Schwäche bei Linkskehren. Müsste ich mal mehr üben.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Mai 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Bei "normalen" Kehren ist die dynamische Variante wie von Harald oder Leo gezeigt, (...)


Die Varianten unterscheiden sich bei beiden doch recht stark, oder übersehe ich da was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alumini (10. Mai 2016)

Und vor allem ist keine einzige "ohne Hüftimpuls".


----------



## Marc B (12. Mai 2016)

Leo 's Video ist gut gemacht. Jedoch sollte man beim Nose-Wheelie Üben nicht so schnell anfahren und das Versetzen nur im Gefälle üben (nicht im Flachen)


----------



## Marc B (9. März 2017)

Harald zeigt seine Technik hier in einer engen Kehre (aktuelles Video):


----------



## HTWolfi (13. März 2017)

Also doch mit Hüftschwung und ohne Radneigung.








Marc B schrieb:


> Naja, das wurde schon besprochen - dort wo der "Hüftimpuls" bei der Erklärung genannt wurde, ist er ja auch immer beschrieben, also was damit gemeint ist. Hier gerne noch mal mit den Worten von Harald aus seinem alten Artikel (2011)  Zitat: "_Genau in dem Moment, wo das Hinterrad abhebt, *lehnst *du deine *Hüfte *dynamisch *in Versetzrichtung*." _- sprich nach außen_._
> 
> Ich denke also schon, dass man hier weiss, was dieser Hüftimpuls / Hüftschwung, wie er häufig beschrieben wird, sein soll


----------



## vitaminc (14. März 2017)

Und so wirklich dynamisch ist das jetzt im gezeigten Harald-Video auch nicht, oder täusche ich mich?

Das dynamische Umsetzen wenn es extrem eng und sehr steil ist, zudem der Boden blättrig oder schmierig, dazu mit der Gefahr den Abhang runterzufliegen ist mir schlichtweg zu heikel, das sind dann Momente wo ich einfach schiebe. Entweder ich bin entschlossen und weiß 100% was ich tue oder ich lass es einfach sein. Es statisch probieren tue ich fast immer, da man sich eher noch retten kann.


----------



## Marc B (15. März 2017)

Harald hat mir seine "moderne" Versetztechnik 2014 gezeigt, seitdem versuchen wir das in der Coach-Szene zu verbreiten (weg von der alten Kurven-Bremse-Hüfte-Variante auf dem ebenen Parkplatz, was eher ein Trial-Move ist). Das Prinzip ist dabei ein anderes, bei der modernen Technik geht es ja darum das HR dem VR folgen zu lassen und nicht das Heck aus der Hüfte raus nach aussen schwenken zu lassen. Natürlich geht es NICHT darum, dass man direkt alle Kehren auf dem VR durchrollt, die Vorwärtsbewegung des VR bei schleifender Bremse kann auch nur wenige Zentimeter sein, damit es funktioniert.

Damit wir nicht aneinandervorbei reden, das hier ist mit der Unterscheidung gemeint:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (15. März 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> ... seitdem versuchen wir das in der Coach-Szene zu verbreiten ...


Erschließt sich mir besonders nach deinem letzten Video hier überhaupt nicht.

Der Faden heißt "versetzen *ohne* Hüftimpuls". So wurde die ganze Thematik hier angeleiert. Bei der Sequenz von Harald sieht man jetzt, dass in einer richtigen Spitzkehre am Berg sehr deutlich die Hüfte den Impuls zum Versetzen gibt. Da kann man dann eine "Radneigung" und das dosierte Lösen der VR-Bremse nach dem Auftakt wegen mir nutzen, um mit mehr "Flow" durch die Kehre zu kommen. Trotzdem bleibt der Hüftimpuls scheinbar in der Praxis ein wichtiger Teil der Bewegung. Ganz egal wie ihr das in eurer konstruierten Theorie anders erklären wollt. Daher halte ich das persönlich auch für kein allgemeingültiges Konzept, das man unbedingt "in der Coach-Szene zu verbreiten" versuchen sollte.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. März 2017)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> ... Da kann man dann eine "Radneigung" und das dosierte Lösen der VR-Bremse nach dem Auftakt wegen mir nutzen, um mit mehr "Flow" durch die Kehre zu kommen. Trotzdem bleibt der Hüftimpuls scheinbar in der Praxis ein wichtiger Teil der Bewegung.  ...


So ist das wohl. Inzwischen glaube ich, dass der hüftimpuls ein ganz schlecht definierter begriff ist. Pudding. Wenn man mit flow um die kehre kommt, war es richtig für diese kehre. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Mustermann_ (15. März 2017)

Das Hinterrad kann doch nur von selbst um die Kurve schwenken (also ohne Impuls), wenn man den Lenker/das Fahrrad nach _außen_ lehnt.


----------



## vitaminc (15. März 2017)

Ich frag mich warum in diesen Videos immer Spitzkehren/Kurven gezeigt werden die man eigentlich auch ohne Hinterrad versetzen durchfahren kann. 

Ich hatte vorgestern mal wieder den Fall von S3-Kehren bei denen ein Fahren unmöglich ist, sehr wenig Platz, extrem eng, steil, blättriger/rutschiger Untergrund, Steilabhang. Mein Radstand war zu lang als das ich Rad in der Kurve hätte parken können um das Hinterrad statisch versetzen zu können. Für ein dynamisches Manöver hat mir an einigen Stellen der Mut gefehlt, wenn ich es nicht entschlossen durchführe könnte es fies den Abhang runtergehen. Da mir die Zeit gefehlt hat um öfters zu probieren bin ich gelaufen. Im Nachhinein ist mir eingefallen, evtl. hätte ich noch tiefer in das Kurveninnere fahren müssen um mehr Platz hinten zu gewinnen, dabei aber noch genug Druck auf den Lenker ausüben müssen damit mir das Vorderrad nicht wegrutscht und dann vorsichtig mit kleinem Hüft-Impuls das Hinterrad schwenken. 

Hier würde mich interessieren wie eure Herangehensweise bei solchen Stellen ist, also ausdrücklich S3 (kein Durchfahren möglich) und Steilabhang so dass ein Fehler durchaus Folgen haben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (15. März 2017)

Mustermann_ schrieb:


> Das Hinterrad kann doch nur von selbst um die Kurve schwenken (also ohne Impuls), wenn man den Lenker/das Fahrrad nach _außen_ lehnt.



Wenn ich die Theorie (irgendwo weiter vorne im Thread oder in einem anderen Thread zum Thema neu vs alt, dynamisch vs statisch, usw.) richtig verstanden haben (denn in der Praxis hapert es bei mir noch gewaltig  ), dann schwenkt das HR um die Kurve, weil man mit der Hand das kurveninnere Lenkerende belastet. Das führt automatisch dazu, dass der Körper (und auch das HR) um die Kurve schwenkt. Allerdings nicht impulsartig (und somit schwer kontrollierbar) sondern eher "smooth".


----------



## Mustermann_ (15. März 2017)

Dann "fliegt" das Hinterrad aber nur wegen der Trägheit weiter. Statisch musst Du das Rad nach außen neigen...


----------



## sparkfan (15. März 2017)

Statisch kann das definitiv nicht funktionieren.


----------



## scratch_a (15. März 2017)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Theorie (irgendwo weiter vorne im Thread oder in einem anderen Thread zum Thema neu vs alt, dynamisch vs statisch, usw.) richtig verstanden haben (denn in der Praxis hapert es bei mir noch gewaltig  ), dann schwenkt das HR um die Kurve, weil man mit der *Hand das kurveninnere Lenkerende belastet*. Das führt automatisch dazu, dass der Körper (und auch das HR) um die Kurve schwenkt. Allerdings nicht impulsartig (und somit schwer kontrollierbar) sondern eher "smooth".



Ich dachte, dass man das kurvenäußere Lenkerende drücken sollte? Oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler?


----------



## sparkfan (15. März 2017)

Vielleicht habe ich einen Denkfehler  Deswegen klappt es dann bei mir nicht


----------



## scratch_a (15. März 2017)

Naja, bei mir klappt es auch nicht (so richtig)  
Aber ich bin jetzt die letzten Monate kaum zum üben gekommen....mal schauen, ob ich evtl. heuer endlich mal wieder paar kleine Fortschritte mache


----------



## Marc B (16. März 2017)

Yes, da liegt die Krux - Hüftimpuls ist schwammig formuliert! Wir meinten beim "ohne Hüftimpuls", dass man nicht die von mir in meinem neuesten Video als "altes Beispiel" gezeigte Variante mit dem "das Heck bei stehendem VR aus der Hüfte wie bei der Spielerei auf dem Parkplatz nach außen schwenken lassen"! 

Wenn man Hüftimpuls als Teil der Körperrotation definiert, dann macht die Aussage "ohne Hüftimpuls" natürlich keinen Sinn.

Wie so häufig eine Sache der Worte ;-)

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (16. März 2017)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum in diesen Videos immer Spitzkehren/Kurven gezeigt werden die man eigentlich auch ohne Hinterrad versetzen durchfahren kann.



Man sieht es nicht wie häufig bei Videos, aber die Kehre am Ende sind nicht fahrbar, sondern nur durch Versetzen zu durchfahren  Kann ich Dir gerne vor Ort zeigen (ist bei Ostwig im Hochsauerland).

LG,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (16. März 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> ... dort wo der "Hüftimpuls" bei der Erklärung genannt wurde, ist er ja auch immer beschrieben, also was damit gemeint ist. ...Zitat: "_Genau in dem Moment, wo das Hinterrad abhebt, *lehnst *du deine *Hüfte *dynamisch *in Versetzrichtung*." ..._
> 
> Ich denke also schon, dass man hier weiss, was dieser Hüftimpuls / Hüftschwung, wie er häufig beschrieben wird, sein soll





Marc B schrieb:


> Yes, da liegt die Krux - Hüftimpuls ist schwammig formuliert!


Ja was denn jetzt?!

Der Punkt ist: Wenn die eigene/beworbene Technik tatsächlich gut wäre, dann müsste man auch nicht andere Techniken schlecht darstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (16. März 2017)

Das "schwammig formuliert" war bezogen auf Haralds letzten Clip, wo hier ein Screenshot gepostet wurde - manche haben das als Hüftimpuls gesehen, war er da gemacht hat (Körperrotation. Doch es sieht deutlich anders aus, also so wie wir es damals in der Ebene mit "Kurve Bremse Hüfte" gelernt haben.

Zu Veranschaulichung hier mein Weg des Lernens - 2013 noch im Gelände die alte Version automatisiert gehabt! 

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/467573/


----------



## Ottrott (17. März 2017)

So, muss auch mal was zum Thema Hüftimpuls schreiben. Ich habe mir jetzt alles durchgelesen. Mit den schönen physikalischen Erklärungen und so weiter. 
Ein großes Problem ist wirklich die Definition des Hüftimpulses. Sowohl bei der dynamischen als auch der statischen Variante (egal welche statische Variante) ist ein Impuls vorhanden, der in dem schwammigen Begriff Hüfte endet oder eventuell beginnt. Bei der klassischen statischen Variante verschiebt man das Becken in der Frontalebene, macht im Prinzip eine Lateralflexion. Bei der dynamischen Variante ist das Rad in die Kurve gekippt, die Schulter ist eingedreht. Also die äußere Schulter ist deutlich vor der inneren. Ich mache eine Rotation auf der Transversalebene. Dadurch baue ich natürlich eine Spannung auf. Im Bindegewebe, Muskeln und Faszien. Wenn ich diese Spannung durch die noch oben Bewegung löse, wird der Beckenbereich auch einen Impuls geben. Natürlich auf der Transversalebene. Zweimal Impuls aus dem Bereich der Hüfte, aber andere Bewegung. 
Rotation vs. Lateralflexion.
Ganz grob gesagt. 
Aber so etwas erwähnt Marc auch.


----------



## MrMapei (18. März 2017)

Ottrott schrieb:


> Ich mache eine Rotation auf der Transversalebene.


Das musst du mir  mal zeigen


----------



## Ottrott (18. März 2017)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Das musst du mir  mal zeigen



Jedesmal, wenn du den Oberkörper drehst, ist das auf der Transversalebene. Um eine fronto-sagittale Achse. Ganz einfach. 
Zeige ich dir gerne.


----------



## scratch_a (18. März 2017)

Hat da jemand einen Duden verschluckt?  

Sorry, aber mir bringen diesen ganzen Ausdrücke "Lateralflexion, Transversalebene, fronto-sagittale Achse" wenig in Bezug auf Hinterrad versetzen


----------



## Ottrott (18. März 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Hat da jemand einen Duden verschluckt?
> 
> Sorry, aber mir bringen diesen ganzen Ausdrücke "Lateralflexion, Transversalebene, fronto-sagittale Achse" wenig in Bezug auf Hinterrad versetzen



Es geht um die Bewegung des Körpers. Wenn du deine Hüfte in der Frontalebene bewegst, machst du den typischen Schwung der "Hüfte" nach außen. Die andere Beschreibung ist eine Rotation des Beckens. Das war eine total oberflächliche Beschreibung der Bewegungsabläufe. Es wurde unter anderem nach einer Definition des Hüftimpulses gefragt. Antwort zum klassischen Impuls: Lateralflexion in der Frontalebene. Ganz klar und eindeutig. Natürlich beziehen sich die Ebenen auf den Fahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (18. März 2017)

Ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte! Mach mal eine Skizze!


----------



## Ottrott (18. März 2017)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte! Mach mal eine Skizze!



Äh, nein.
Ich habe ein Leben außerhalb vom Internet und PC.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. März 2017)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte! Mach mal eine Skizze!


 
siehe hier.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (20. März 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Hat da jemand einen Duden verschluckt?
> 
> Sorry, aber mir bringen diesen ganzen Ausdrücke "Lateralflexion, Transversalebene, fronto-sagittale Achse" wenig in Bezug auf Hinterrad versetzen


Bringen auch nichts, da diese Begriffe in der Anatomie Anwendung finden...  die Anatomie des Bikens [sic!]


----------



## Deleted 244202 (20. März 2017)

Zum Thema Radneigung ist das Video von Radde ganz gut:


----------



## Marc B (20. März 2017)

Habe ich auch gesehen das Video von radde. "Das Hinterrad aus den Beinen hochziehen" - dieser Schritt in seiner Methodik wäre nix für mich, das Beugen der Beine bei Stoppies oder Nosewheelies nutze ich eher, um das manchmal stark hochkommende HR auszugleichen (um dabei zentral zu bleiben). Besser funktioniert es m.E. wie Harald den Impuls in seinem 20-Sekunden-Clip zeigt - "Impuls nach oben"! Auch raddes Hinweis, die Linienwahl beim Versetzen wäre die Gleiche wie beim Fahren sehe ich kritisch, zumindest wenn es um echt Spitzkehren geht (radde zeigt ja in seinem Clip eher das "coole" Nosewheelen um eine easy Kehre) - in Haralds Clips sieht man, dass man bei engen Kehren schon früher eine innere Linie wählt, in der das VR bleibt, während das HR schwenkt:






Der Aufbau in radde's Video überzeugt mich nicht, weil er anfangs das klassische "das Heck in der Ebene mit Stoppie um das stehende VR aus der Hüfte werfen" zeigt und es nachher in der Anwendung danach gar nicht mehr so wirklich darum geht. Die Problematik, dass man das Gleichgewicht nach dem Versetzen halten muss, um nicht nach aussen zu fahren, hat man auch nur bei der oben genannten 
Variante mit dem "das Heck in der Ebene mit Stoppie um das stehende VR aus der Hüfte werfen". Bei der Variante, wo das HR einfach dem VR folgt (siehe bei Harald oder auch in meinem letzten Video) ist dieses Problematik nicht mehr vorhanden.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## HTWolfi (21. März 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> in Haralds Clips sieht man, dass man bei engen Kehren schon früher eine innere Linie wählt, in der das VR bleibt, während das HR schwenkt


Wenn man es genau nimmt, macht er ja nichts anderes als die Kehre zu schneiden! 
Die echte Kehre hat ihren Scheitelpunkt da, wo der Kameramann steht. Würde er bis dort vorfahren, klappt es halt nicht mehr mit der neuen Haraldtechnik.


----------



## vitaminc (21. März 2017)

und wer von euch wendet die dynamische Technik in unbekanntem und zugleich gefährlichem Terrain an?

Ich bin bei weitem nicht so gut unterwegs wie einige hier, aber für mich sind die dynamischen Hüpferl hauptsächlich Style. Wenn ich die Kurve noch nicht kenne, es zugleich schwierig und beengt aussieht, dann fahre ich lieber in die Kurve vorsichtig rein, ziehe die Bremse und hüpfe statisch rum.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (21. März 2017)

vitaminc schrieb:


> und wer von euch wendet die dynamische Technik in unbekanntem und zugleich gefährlichem Terrain an?


Vielleicht der @KäptnFR - sonst fällt mir da keiner einer, der das schon mal an einer wirklich engen Stelle gezeigt hat. Und der fährt mit Klickies.


vitaminc schrieb:


> ...sehr wenig Platz, extrem eng, steil, blättriger/rutschiger Untergrund, Steilabhang...


Darin sehe ich auch den größten Nachteil der Nosewheelie-Variante: Beim Nosewheelie mit VR-Bremse braucht man entsprechend viel Grip am Vorderrad (auch mit "nach-oben-Impuls"), da das Vorderrad bei schleifender Bremse auch Bremskräfte auf den Boden übertragen können muss. Das geht nur an Stellen mit viel Grip, ansonsten bleibt das VR einfach stehen... oder man rutscht im schlimmsten Fall einfach geradeaus weiter!


----------



## Marc B (21. März 2017)

vitaminc schrieb:


> und wer von euch wendet die dynamische Technik in unbekanntem und zugleich gefährlichem Terrain an?
> 
> Ich bin bei weitem nicht so gut unterwegs wie einige hier, aber für mich sind die dynamischen Hüpferl hauptsächlich Style. Wenn ich die Kurve noch nicht kenne, es zugleich schwierig und beengt aussieht, dann fahre ich lieber in die Kurve vorsichtig rein, ziehe die Bremse und hüpfe statisch rum.



Die hier (Video) ist beengt und schwierig, liegen noch Hindernisse drin! Das Missverständnis besteht, wenn man denkt "dynamische Technik" bedeutet auf dem VR lässig durch Kehren rollen. Nein, der Unterschied liegt darin, dass dabei das VR nicht komplett steht, oder wenn dann nur kurz. Das HR folgt dem VR und schwenkt rum, wenn das Bike weiter nach vorne rollt bei schleifender VR-Bremse - dafür reichen auch wenige Zentimeter aus! Dadurch steht das VR besser zum Trail und Du musst das Gleichgewicht nicht zusätzlich korrigieren (um nicht nach außen abzukippen).

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/467887/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (21. März 2017)

In diesem Video zeigt der Fahrer häufig die Variante, in der das HR dem VR folgt - und das bei nur wenigen Zentimetern weiterrollen bei schleifender VR-Bremse - minimaler Weg reicht dabei aus! Dass das VR ganz steht und auch beim Schwenken des HR nach außen stehen bleibt sieht man nur extrem selten in dem Clip!






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (22. März 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> ...die Variante, in der das HR dem VR folgt...


Sehe da hauptsächlich Lenkeinschlag und keine Radneigung.


----------



## scylla (22. März 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> In diesem Video zeigt der Fahrer häufig die Variante, in der das HR dem VR folgt - und das bei nur wenigen Zentimetern weiterrollen bei schleifender VR-Bremse - minimaler Weg reicht dabei aus! Dass das VR ganz steht und auch beim Schwenken des HR nach außen stehen bleibt sieht man nur extrem selten in dem Clip!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich macht er nichts anderes als statische Versetzer, bei denen er zum Schluss sehr dosiert die Vorderradbremse öffnet und auf dem Vorderrad ein Stück aus der Kurve rausrollt vor das Hinterrad unten ist. Wenn man genau hinschaut, steht das Vorderrad am Eingang zum Lupfer meistens eh einen minimalen Augenblick. Es schaut nicht so aus, als würde die Vorderradbremse dabei zu irgendwas anderem benutzt, als das Tempo zu dosieren. Die Lupfer macht er mit dem Körperschwerpunkt, was hier scheinbar als "Hüftimpuls" betitelt wird.
Was anderes wäre in dem Gelände auch irgendwie komplett Harakiri, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach.




vitaminc schrieb:


> und wer von euch wendet die dynamische Technik in unbekanntem und zugleich gefährlichem Terrain an?
> 
> Ich bin bei weitem nicht so gut unterwegs wie einige hier, aber für mich sind die dynamischen Hüpferl hauptsächlich Style. Wenn ich die Kurve noch nicht kenne, es zugleich schwierig und beengt aussieht, dann fahre ich lieber in die Kurve vorsichtig rein, ziehe die Bremse und hüpfe statisch rum.



So geht es mir auch. Komplett statisch fühlt sich einfach in jeder Situation am ungefährlichsten an. Man tastet sich vor, testet das Gelände und den Grip, bleibt stehen, hat alle Zeit der Welt, hüpft, hat alle Zeit der Welt, rollt weiter wenn man sich danach fühlt. Davor, dazwischen, danach, kann man immer sicher absteigen, wenn's einem zu blöd wird. Daher ist das in den wirklich haarigen Passagen, die mich eh schon Überwindung kosten, immer das, was ich als aller erstes versuchen würde.
Aus einem statischen Umsetzer rauszurollen, bevor das Hinterrad unten ist, macht auch durchaus manchmal Sinn. Es gibt sogar Kurven, in denen es scheinbar (für mich) nicht anders geht. Schon das Rausrollen mit Hinterrad noch oben, kostet mich einiges an Überwindung in entsprechendem Gelände, weil die Dosierung der Vorderradbremse da auch nicht einfach ist. Macht man zu viel auf oder rutscht nach vorne, geht das Hinterrad zu früh runter, läuft man irgendwo gegen ein Hindernis, besteht die Gefahr übern Lenker zu gehen. Aber das ist noch irgendwo in dem Rahmen, was ich mich noch traue (manchmal ).
Hingegen das Vorderradbremse-Stoppie-Radneigung-und das ganze bitte mit Schwung-Gedöns in Haralds Video schaut zwar sehr nett aus, und vielleicht hilft es ja auch beim Lernen, das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber in Situationen, wo ich wirklich versetzen will, also nicht nur zur Show, sondern weil es überhaupt nicht oder nur mit zu viel Risiko abrollbar wäre, würde ich persönlich mich niemals trauen, das auch nur zu versuchen. Ich würde schon an dem Gedanken scheitern, in rutschigen und/oder verblocktem, engem Gelände mit Schwung auf irgendeinen unbekannten Abgrund zuzufahren und dann auf die Vorderradbremse zu vertrauen. Mir wird schon bei der Vorstellung schlecht


----------



## Marc B (22. März 2017)

Man kann das ganze ja nun nennen wie man möchte - was die Message der Geschichte war und ist, dass ein Üben in der Ebene mit Stoppie (VR kommt zum Stand und bleibt beim Versetzer so) und Hüftimpuls für ein Schwenken des HR nach außen um das stehende VR ein suboptimaler Weg ist, um ein sauberes Versetzen zu erlernen. Wie viel man nun neigt, wie viel man über Einlenken macht, wie lange das VR weiter rollt bei schleifender Bremse - das sind alles Faktoren, die variieren! Nochmal zur Veranschaulichung hier mein Weg des Lernens - 2013 hatte ich noch im Gelände die alte Version automatisiert gehabt! Und das sehe ich bei vielen TN in Kursen, die auf eigene Faust in der Ebene geübt haben und nun Umlernen müssen (weil sonst Ihr VR immer doof zur Trail-Richtung steht und sie nach dem Versetzer ein Abkippen zu äußeren Seite immer aktiv ausgleichen müssen).

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/467573/
https://www.pinkbike.com/video/467573/
Schämen tue ich mich nicht für diese Aufnahmen, es war halt damals so, dass wir immer in der Ebene "Kurve-Bremse-Hüfte" geübt hatten und das kam dabei raus.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## vitaminc (22. März 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> Und das sehe ich bei vielen TN in Kursen, die auf eigene Faust in der Ebene geübt haben und nun Umlernen müssen (weil sonst Ihr VR immer doof zur Trail-Richtung steht und sie nach dem Versetzer ein Abkippen zu äußeren Seite immer aktiv ausgleichen müssen).



Du zeigst in deinem Video eigentlich zwei unterschiedliche Arten des Versetzen: Statisch und Dynamisch. 

Bei Dynamisch rollt das Vorderrad natürlich in Richtung Kurvenausgang, man hat weniger Probleme mit Balance auf der Stelle, ist aber halt für viele Fahrer nicht praktikabel wenn die Kehre zu riskant erscheint. Warum? - weil Dynamik bedeutet Geschwindigkeit, einen Fahrfehler in solch einer gefährlichen Situation abzufangen kann ziemlich tricky werden und wenn es schief geht.. naja.

Bei Statisch gibt es die Möglichkeit sich bei einem Fehler kontrollierter in das Kurveninnere fallen zu lassen. Der Balance-Akt ist aber definitiv anspruchsvoller und oft passiert das von dir beschriebene Problem dass das Vorderrad in Richtung Abhang zeigt. An was könnte das liegen? 
Ich denke entweder an einem zu großen Impuls, z.B. Hüfte oder Lenkerende, so dass das Hinterrad zu weit ausschwenkt und man in der Balance das ganze mit dem Vorderrad ausgleichen möchte, und/oder zusätzlich ein Problem der falschen Radneigung. Mir hilft es bei schwierigen Situationen NICHT zu versuchen mit einem Hinterradversetzer die Kurve zu kriegen, sondern ich mach dann halt 2-3 kleinere..
Ich gewinne damit sicher keinen Ästhetik-Preis und mein Style geht auch gegen 0, aber letztendlich ist mein Ziel einfach nicht absteigen zu müssen und sicher zum Ziel zu kommen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. März 2017)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Bei Statisch gibt es die Möglichkeit sich bei einem Fehler kontrollierter in das Kurveninnere fallen zu lassen. Der Balance-Akt ist aber definitiv anspruchsvoller und oft passiert das von dir beschriebene Problem dass das Vorderrad in Richtung Abhang zeigt. An was könnte das liegen?
> Ich denke entweder an einem zu großen Impuls, z.B. Hüfte oder Lenkerende, so dass das Hinterrad zu weit ausschwenkt und man in der Balance das ganze mit dem Vorderrad ausgleichen möchte, und/oder zusätzlich ein Problem der falschen Radneigung.


Meine vermutung:
Bei der statischen version muss das gesamte drehmoment duch den körpereinsatz (torsion in der transversalebene  -> drehimpuls) erzeugt werden, solange das hinterrad noch am boden ist. Das erfordert die drehimpulserhaltung. Beim abheben dreht der körper weiter und überträgt das auf das bike. Dessen drehbewegung nimmt zu, die des körpers ab (wieder drehimpulserhaltung). Der körper dreht sich also nicht mehr mit dem rad sondern gegen das rad. Und da man den lenker fest hält, macht er diese bewegung mit. Das kann man in den ersten 10 sekunden von Marcs video hervorragend sehen. Das einzige, was dagegen hilft, ist den oberkörper also bewusst in die neue richtung einzudrehen und dabei die vordere bremse zu lösen. das kann man nach 17s und nach 27s gut erkennen. Das geht hier deswegen leichter, weil das bike von selber rollte und damit ein dynamischer anteil (fliehkraft) zu hilfe kommt. Und natürlich muss man wegen der kurve das bike etwas nach innen neigen.


----------



## Marc B (22. März 2017)

Mehrere kleine Versetzer habe ich auch in dieser sehr engen und mit Hindernissen gespickten Kehre gemacht - jedoch um das stehende VR:

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/467887/

Auch kein Style-Highlight, aber effizient und hilfreich!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (23. März 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> dass ein Üben in der Ebene mit Stoppie (VR kommt zum Stand und bleibt beim Versetzer so) und Hüftimpuls für ein Schwenken des HR nach außen um das stehende VR ein suboptimaler Weg ist


Ist ja auch okay. Nur warum muss diese Story immer wieder als Negativbeispiel heran gezogen werden?
Viel besser wäre es einfach nur die positiven Neuerungen zu zeigen. Z.B. dass man fürs Spitzkehrentraining besser einen Übungsplatz mit entsprechendem Gefälle wählt.
Aber ständig der "böse Hüftschwung" als Aufmacher für die "dynamische Variante mit Nosewheelie-Impuls" - das kaufe ich einfach keinem ab.

Zumal: Wenn es bei der ganzen Sache wirklich nur um die reine Lehre geht, dann solltet ihr "Fahrtechniktrainer" zur Erabreitung eines Lehrplans auch mal das große Ganze betrachten. Und dann bleibe ich dabei, dass für einen Anfänger, der an das Hinterradversetzen herangeführt werden soll, ein guter Ansatz mit der statischen Variante zielführender und vor allem sicherer für den Übenden ist!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. März 2017)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> ...Zumal: Wenn es bei der ganzen Sache wirklich nur um die reine Lehre geht, dann solltet ihr "Fahrtechniktrainer" zur Erabreitung eines Lehrplans auch mal das große Ganze betrachten. Und dann bleibe ich dabei, dass für einen Anfänger, der an das Hinterradversetzen herangeführt werden soll, ein guter Ansatz mit der statischen Variante zielführender und vor allem sicherer für den Übenden ist!


Auf dem trail hat mir am meisten geholfen, dass mir jemand folgendes sagte: "Wenn du den ersten versetzer gemacht hast und kommst noch nicht rum, unbedingt das vorderrad weiter in die kehre lenken und dann den nächsten versetzer ausführen."
Diese version hilft auch bei ausgesetzteren kehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (23. März 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ..."Wenn du den ersten versetzer gemacht hast und kommst noch nicht rum, unbedingt das vorderrad weiter in die [Kehre] lenken und dann den nächsten versetzer ausführen."...


Das ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel!
Bei der statischen Variante muss man einfach darauf achten, dass man das Vorderrad mitdreht und in die neue Richtung lenkt. Und man kann auch mit der statischen Variante mehrere kleine Versetzer nacheinander machen, wie auch von @scylla schön beschrieben. Dazu braucht man eine gute Grundbalance, aber diese Grundlagen sollte einem ja bereits im Anfängerkurs beigebracht werden. Eine schöne Übungserweiterung wäre z.B. so etwas ähnliches wie den Trackstand dann nicht nur in der Ebene, sondern auch mit dem Vorderrad bergab zu üben.


----------



## Raymond12 (23. März 2017)

...oder "einfach" rückwärts um die Kehre rumversetzen.






...wenn ich es richtig verstehe ist das aber das dynamische Versetzen in Perfektion.


----------



## R.C. (23. März 2017)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> ...oder "einfach" rückwärts um die Kehre rumversetzen.



Da wuerd' ich einen Rock-Walk als passender empfinden:





Und ja, G-Turn ist auch schoener ohne Bremse (deswegen sollte man BMX Tricks von bei BMXern ansehen).


----------



## Marc B (24. März 2017)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch okay. Nur warum muss diese Story immer wieder als Negativbeispiel heran gezogen werden? Viel besser wäre es einfach nur die positiven Neuerungen zu zeigen. Z.B. dass man fürs Spitzkehrentraining besser einen Übungsplatz mit entsprechendem Gefälle wählt. Aber ständig der "böse Hüftschwung" als Aufmacher für die "dynamische Variante mit Nosewheelie-Impuls" - das kaufe ich einfach keinem ab.
> 
> Zumal: Wenn es bei der ganzen Sache wirklich nur um die reine Lehre geht, dann solltet ihr "Fahrtechniktrainer" zur Erabreitung eines Lehrplans auch mal das große Ganze betrachten. Und dann bleibe ich dabei, dass für einen Anfänger, der an das Hinterradversetzen herangeführt werden soll, ein guter Ansatz mit der statischen Variante zielführender und vor allem sicherer für den Übenden ist!



Da mein aktuelles Video dazu ein How-To Video ist, sind die konstruktiven Tipps, wie man es lernt der Hauptbestandteil des Clips  Wahl des Übungsplatz mit Gefälle inklusive. Der Aufmacher des Threads war vor ein paar Jahren, jetzt habe ich es im Video noch mal betont, weil ich a) immer wieder viele "Lehrlinge" sehe, die beim Üben voll auf die "alte Variante" in der Ebene fokussiert sind (Ergebnisse sehen dann aus wie in dem Video-Clip mit meiner Versetz-Historie) und b) auch immer noch Videos und Artikel zu dem Thema es nach der m.E. suboptimalen Methodik vorgeben. Also geht es da nicht darum "die dynamische Variante zu verkaufen", sondern einfach die Tipps, welche mich selber weitergebracht haben zu verbreiten. 

Wir beide haben da eine Meinungsdifferenz was die Methodik angeht, ich finde die statische Variante nicht zielführend und auch nicht sicherer. Man prägt damit die TN auf eine Technik, die einschränkt und dann einen Umlernprozess verursacht, wenn man Lernen will mit weiter rollendem VR zu Versetzen (Achtung, damit kein Missverständnis entsteht: Nicht komplette Kehren auf dem VR rollen, es reichen wenie Zentimeter weiterrollen, damit das HR dem VR folgen kann). Das statische als Kurve, Bremse, Hüfte zu lehren ist vergleichbar wie wenn man TN erst den Schweinehop und dann den Bunny Hop beibringt - erste Version ist schneller zu erlernen, prägt die Leute jedoch einseitig und zwingt sie dann zu einem Umlernprozess (was immer sehr aufwändig ist, wenn man sich schon eine Bewegung angewöhnt hat). Ich gebe seit 2008 FT-Kurse, seit 2013 hauptberuflich und habe alle Varianten beim Versetzen gelehrt und ausprobiert und kann deswegen gut vergleichen, was wie wirkt.

@Oldie-Paul Das ist halt einer der Nachteile der Prägung auf die Variante mit nach außen schwenkendem HR bei komplett stehen bleibendem VR - man muss dann direkt eine Ausgleichbewegung danach vollziehen, um wieder eine gute  Fahrlinie nach vorne einzunehmen - diesen Nachteil hat man bei der Variante mit weiter rollendem VR gar nicht. Simpel und effizient sowie praktisch 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (24. März 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> ...Das statische als Kurve, Bremse, Hüfte...


Darin liegt bei dir der große Denkfehler: "Statisch" definiert sich nicht über das immer wieder von dir zitierte Kurve-Bremse-Hüfte wie z.B. aus dem Video hier.
Lies dir nochmal genau durch, was @scylla geschrieben hat. Ihre genannten Punkte sind viel praxisrelevanter als das nun von dir geforderte Schleifenlassen der VR-Bremse.


----------



## Marc B (24. März 2017)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Darin liegt bei dir der große Denkfehler: "Statisch" definiert sich nicht über das immer wieder von dir zitierte Kurve-Bremse-Hüfte wie z.B. aus dem Video hier.
> Lies dir nochmal genau durch, was @scylla geschrieben hat. Ihre genannten Punkte sind viel praxisrelevanter als das nun von dir geforderte Schleifenlassen der VR-Bremse.



Denkfehler nein, Missverständnis ja - da geht es sehr um Worte jetzt hier. Für den Begriff "Hüftimpuls" gibt es ja mehrere Definitionen, da ist schon Raum für Missverständnisse und auch bei der Formulierung "weiter rollendes VR":

Wie Du im Wilder-Kaiser Video oder auch in meinem Clip siehst ( https://www.pinkbike.com/video/467887/ ) steht das VR häufig am Anfang und rollt dann weiter. Das ist für mich schon nicht mehr statisch - darunter verstehe ich, dass das VR länger steht und es erst weiter rollt wenn der Versetzer vorbei ist. Für Lehrlinge hat das eine große Relevanz, denn das "weiter rollen" des VR braucht viel Fingerspitzengefühl beim Bremsen, das man idealerweise von Anfang an übt. Egal, ob je nach Situation das VR erst ganz steht und dann weiterrollt oder man direkt einen Mini-Nosewheelie macht.

Zum Thema eine Linie in der Lehre innerhalb der FT-Trainer-Branche: Wir hatten 2015 eine FT-tagung verbandsunabhängig, da sind wir über Basics nicht hinausgekommen. Am 15. Mai treffen wir uns in Winterberg wieder. Aber sind nur wenige Coaches da dann und soweit ich weiß auch keine aus den führenden Lehrteams 8DIMB, DAV). Da wird es so schnell keine Einigungen geben, sehr zersplittert diese "Szene" und jeder kocht sein eigenes Süppchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (24. März 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> steht das VR häufig am Anfang und rollt dann weiter. Das ist für mich schon nicht mehr statisch


Das ist mir schon klar und habe ich bereits vor über 2 Jahren auch schon so in diesem Thread geschrieben.


----------



## scylla (24. März 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> @Oldie-Paul Das ist halt einer der Nachteile der Prägung auf die Variante mit nach außen schwenkendem HR bei komplett stehen bleibendem VR - man muss dann direkt eine Ausgleichbewegung danach vollziehen, um wieder eine gute  Fahrlinie nach vorne einzunehmen - diesen Nachteil hat man bei der Variante mit weiter rollendem VR gar nicht. Simpel und effizient sowie praktisch



Ich würde mal schätzen, dass ich in mindestens 90% der Fälle komplett statisch umsetze, sprich Vorderrad ist bereits vor dem Versetzer geparkt und danach immer noch an derselben Stelle. Rausrollen mit Hinterrad noch oben nur, wenn es wirklich erforderlich ist weil kein Platz oder der Grip nicht reicht. Dass mir dabei das Vorderrad umschlägt und ich danach eine Ausgleichsbewegung machen muss, um nicht aus der Kurve raus zu fahren, passiert mir dabei vielleicht in 1-2% der Fälle, und das dann genau deswegen, weil ich es Scheiße ausgeführt habe: zu viel Schwung genommen und das Fahrrad nicht ausreichend mitgenommen, sprich Hinterrad schon runtergeplumpst während der Mensch eigentlich noch gar nicht vor hatte es abzusetzen und daher noch außen neben dem Fahrrad hängt. Wenn ich es sauber und gut ausführe, fühlt es sich für mich weder gefährlich an, noch habe ich danach eine falsche Position zur Kurve.


----------



## HTWolfi (24. März 2017)

Korrekt, mehr gibt es dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen.

Nachfolgend einige Ausschnitte aus dem Video, welches mMn das eigentliche Problem zeigt. Besonders das 3./4. Bild machen dies deutlich.


















Wenn das VR zu Beginn des Versetzers nicht bzw. nicht ausreichend eingeschlagen ist und zusätzlich nicht an den weiteren Kurvenverlauf ausgerichtet ist, sind Probleme vorprogrammiert.

Kurz gesagt, nicht der »Hüftschwung« ist das Problem, sondern das falsch positionierte VR zum Beginn des Versetzens.

Besser:

in die Kurve fahren und VR so wie weit möglich am weiteren Kurvenverlauf ausrichten
HR maximal soweit versetzen, dass es in einer Linie zum VR steht
VR neu ausrichten/positionieren und Kurve durchfahren oder

eventuell weitere HR-Versetzer ausführen


----------



## S-H-A (24. März 2017)

Je mehr man drüber nachdenkt und versucht eine Wissenschaft draus zu machen umso schwieriger wird es. Jeder kennt das Problem des Tausenfüßlers. 
Nicht soviel diskutieren, mehr üben. Und auf das Bauchgefühl hören!!


----------



## Marc B (24. März 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich würde mal schätzen, dass ich in mindestens 90% der Fälle komplett statisch umsetze, sprich Vorderrad ist bereits vor dem Versetzer geparkt und danach immer noch an derselben Stelle.



Es führen mehrere Wege nach Rom, bei mir ist es komplett anders - quasi nur noch mit weiter rollendem VR (auch wenn das VR kurz stand, siehe hier in dieser engen Kehre mit Hindernissen drin https://www.pinkbike.com/video/467887/ ). Als Könner kannst Du ja situativ entscheiden, was Du wann machen möchtest.

Jemand, der das Versetzen neu lernt, schränkt sich m.E. durch eine anfängliche Fokussieren auf das statische Versetzen sehr ein, da das Bremsdosieren ein anderes ist. Deshalb halte ich eine Prägung auf ein weiter rollendes VR für enorm sinnvoll, wenn man das beherrscht, wird ein statisches Versetzen auch easy klappen - andersrum geht das nicht.

@S-H-A Als Coach muss man sich schon gut mit Details beschäftigen, um den "Schüler/innen" dann effizient Tipps geben zu können. Denn häufig führt das Üben "aus dem Bauch" zu dann immer mehr gefestigten Fehlerbildern, besonders sieht man das bein Bunny Hop, Wheelie und Manual, wo die Leute aus dem Bauch heraus sehr zum Reißen neigen.


----------

